# TTCAL 2015 Rainbows! (7 Rainbows & 2 Angels)



## KylasBaby

Thought I'd open a thread for those of us trying for our 2015 babies after a loss or losses. Basically anyone conceiving after April will be expecting a 2015 rainbow!

Little about me. I'm Kyla, 25. I'm going at this alone as a single Mama with a donor. I had a MMC requiring a D&C on March 17th at 9 weeks. Not sure exactly when the baby was lost, but never seen on ultrasounds. I was in the emergency room around 5 weeks with a high white blood cell count that pointed to an infection somewhere. I believe that's probably when the baby passed. I go in on May 15th to get the results from the tissue tests. Hopefully I'll find out why the baby passed and what gender it was. I feel that will help with the closure as I can finally name it. 
I will be trying at the end of this month so testing in June! 

*Be sure to tell me when you are testing and for what number you are TTC so I can add you to the front page!
*
Good luck everyone!
:dust: :dust: :dust:

:test: *October Testers* :test:
*Bug222*
*KylasBaby*

------------------------

:cloud9: *Rainbow Babies!!* :cloud9:
*brunette bimbo* EDD January 17!! :blue:
*hanni* EDD February 27!! :blue:
*Ladders* EDD February 5!! :pink:
*ankqtpie* EDD April 21!
*Bushmumma*
*buttrfly1553*
*Shilo* EDD June 2!!

------------------------

:angel: *Angels* :angel:
*slowloris*
*nessaw*


----------



## slowloris

Hi! IM on my second cycle now after mmc at 11 weeks at the beggining of April.

im 25 and oh is 28 and we are ttc our first. :)


----------



## KylasBaby

Welcome! Sorry about your loss :(

I will be on my second cycle post MMC next Saturday so were pretty close to each other. FX and :dust:


----------



## hollydazzles

I'm in! Me:26 tomorrow Hubs:28 in August. ttc #1. We had an ectopic loss back in 2008. Just started actively trying this year :)


----------



## KylasBaby

Welcome! Sorry about your loss. 

Best of luck!

Will you ladies let me know what month you will be testing so I can put us all up on the front page?


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm in. I've had 3 early losses since October 2013. Will be testing on 12th may I think.


----------



## slowloris

Happy bday holly!
my af will be due 31 may so ill prob start testing around 28th?! 

babydust to everyone!


----------



## Bushmumma

Happy birthday Holly!!! 

I am start of 2nd cycle post mc, AF should be due around 26th so I think I wait til then because I'm hoping she doesn't come. :). If this changes I'll let you know. 

Good luck ladies FXD here's to a thread of SHBFP! 
Xo


----------



## Fairydust22

Hi ladies I'm in I had 2 mc last year one in aug & mmc in nov I'm on cycle 3 I'm approaching ovulation I hope we catch the egg this month :flower:good luck every one xx


----------



## hollydazzles

Thanks guys! I'm out for this month for sure. June testing for me. Not exactly sure on the day yet. My cycle has been fluctuating lately.


----------



## KBCupcake

Hi all. I need a thread like this. I'm still MCing, baby stopped growing at 6w. MC'd at 9w. It's been just over a week, waiting for this to be over. It's been awful but I've collected myself and I feel about ready to try again.

I'm very much hoping I can conceive this month. I want a baby asap... and a February baby especially. :baby:


----------



## hanni

Can I join? I'm ttc number 1. 

I had a mmc in February at 12 weeks.
now on CD 11 on my 2nd cycle after. 
Sadly had a chemical pregnancy last cycle. 
Should be testing around the 22nd. 

Fingers crossed for everyone Xx


----------



## KylasBaby

Happy Birthday Holly!
Sorry you're out this cycle. FX next cycle is your cycle :)

Welcome all newbies. Really sorry you all have a reason to join this Rainbow group. But I'm looking forward to getting to know you all and following your journeys. I really want to keep this a nice and close group. I've been apart of many groups where peoples posts get ignored or just overlooked and I'm really going to try my hardest to address everyone and make sure we all feel welcomed and supported here. After all we are all going through one of the hardest things there is - losing a child or children. 

Also, if any of you have journals be sure to point them out! I'd love to cyber stalk you all ;). You can find mine down in my siggy. 

I've edited the front page. If anything is wrong or needs to be updated, please let me know. I'll figure out a better format for our info and testing dates once more people join. Maybe a breakdown by month or something. 

So AFM, I started my progesterone last night. How it usually works for me is I take it for 5 days and then AF arrives 3 days later. Which would start my cycle on May 10. And if I conceive my due date would be February 14th!! Valentines Day! That would just be amazing. I'm on my fourth day of antibiotics for the strep throat the little ones I nanny gave me. Feeling so much better! On Thursday I couldn't hold my head up or even walk. It was bad. I was so sick with a 103degree temperature. Not good. My temp is back down to around 97degrees today and I'm feeling good!


----------



## KBCupcake

How adorable!!! My DH's birthday is on Valentine's Day as well, makes the occasion super special to me.

I really hope you get your bfp soon. Wishing you lots of luck this cycle. xxx


----------



## KylasBaby

KBCupcake said:


> How adorable!!! My DH's birthday is on Valentine's Day as well, makes the occasion super special to me.
> 
> I really hope you get your bfp soon. Wishing you lots of luck this cycle. xxx

Thank you! You as well! We've all been where you are before. I can't speak for the others but I'm here if you ever need to talk. Right after my D&C I was ready to try right away but within two or so weeks I realized I wasn't emotionally ready. Hence why I'm just starting to try again now. But as I said we have all been where you are. It doesn't make it any easier but just know we are here. :hugs:


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Hi ladies, mind if I join?
Kylasbaby, hello again :)

My name is Leslie and DH and i have been ttc #1 since January 2013 when I got off BC. BFP came 3 cycles later and unfortunately mmc in may then d and c shortly after. Actually this week are those anniversary dates :/. It has been a year and we started wondering what was going on. Had some testing done and looks like DH's spermies are having difficulty. According to doc the bad ones are blocking the good ones,thankful there are good ones though! Recommending IUI but due to cost we wanted to try something else first .First cycle of clomid last month did nothing and I finally ovulated on day 27 , today. DH is also taking fertility blend for his male factor issues. Hoping to say we don't need it, but I have scheduled an appointment with a fertility specialist may 23. We are both impatient and would like more answers and if IUI is what is needed we are willing to try.
Sorry for the long story!
Kylasbaby I completely agree with you on wanting a nice and close group. I have also been in threads where I am ignored and end up leaving those threads.

I'm really sorry for everyone's losses and really hope that these BFPs come quick for all!
I think I will test May 17 if I can hold out until then :) I'm thinking of actually starting a journal as well so if I do I will post the thread.


----------



## KylasBaby

Buttrflyl553 said:


> Hi ladies, mind if I join?
> Kylasbaby, hello again :)
> 
> My name is Leslie and DH and i have been ttc #1 since January 2013 when I got off BC. BFP came 3 cycles later and unfortunately mmc in may then d and c shortly after. Actually this week are those anniversary dates :/. It has been a year and we started wondering what was going on. Had some testing done and looks like DH's spermies are having difficulty. According to doc the bad ones are blocking the good ones,thankful there are good ones though! Recommending IUI but due to cost we wanted to try something else first .First cycle of clomid last month did nothing and I finally ovulated on day 27 , today. DH is also taking fertility blend for his male factor issues. Hoping to say we don't need it, but I have scheduled an appointment with a fertility specialist may 23. We are both impatient and would like more answers and if IUI is what is needed we are willing to try.
> Sorry for the long story!
> Kylasbaby I completely agree with you on wanting a nice and close group. I have also been in threads where I am ignored and end up leaving those threads.
> 
> I'm really sorry for everyone's losses and really hope that these BFPs come quick for all!
> I think I will test May 17 if I can hold out until then :) I'm thinking of actually starting a journal as well so if I do I will post the thread.

Hello again and welcome! Very sorry for your loss. FX for a sticky baby soon! :dust: 

I highly recommend starting a journal. I find it helps me to write things down and get all my thoughts and feelings out there rather than keeping it all inside.


----------



## brunettebimbo

I agree about the journal. I have one and love just babbling away in it! :lol: If anyone wants to subscribe to mine the link is in my signature.


----------



## KylasBaby

brunettebimbo said:


> I agree about the journal. I have one and love just babbling away in it! :lol: If anyone wants to subscribe to mine the link is in my signature.

I will be heading over to report for stalking duty :haha:


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Thanks ladies for the support and suggestion! I am going to probably start one once BD time is over this week. How would I put the thread in my signature?

Question for anyone that feels comfortable answering. I know tmi is not really a factor when ttc. Unfortunately my DH has performance issues at times due to NEEDING to BD on exact days and the stress on this. I also stress and I am sure it's a factor. Of course with my positive yesterday morning we were unable to BD last night. That's not to say we didn't BD enough, but just the thought of that important day being missed and the upset we both feel after. He does not have issues during my non fertile time so I know it's psychological. :/ anyone else have this or have any suggestions?

How is everyone else doing? I know we are all at different times with our losses :hugs:


----------



## slowloris

Hello.
im still waiting for af to finish. Hurry up! So not alot to report at the moment.


----------



## KylasBaby

Buttrfly - I don't have any personal experience as I am using a donor. However, I have heard about this problem quite a bit on here. One solution I remember working for that couple was the husband went off into a separate room or part of the house and "did his thing" into a cup and then it was inseminations right after. I'm not sure if he inseminated or the wife, but by doing it that way it was less pressure on him. I don't really understand why as they are both producing the same result, but just in different ways. I guess it was less stress as he could be by himself and not focusing on it so much maybe? I'm not sure exactly. I'm sorry I don't have more of an answer for you. 

slowloris - hurry up and finish!

AFM, I lost 3lbs this week! It's not a lot I know, but with PCOS every lb lost is 5x harder to lose for us than for someone without PCOS. Doesn't seem like much, but I'm very excited. I'd love to keep up with 3lbs. a week minimum that would be 12lbs a month. I'd love to lose more, but it's small changes that bring long term success. If I do many thing too drastic it isn't likely to stick long term and I'd end up gaining it all back. So yay!
On my 3rd day of provera to bring on AF. Should be on track for it to start May 10!


----------



## slowloris

IM trying to loose weight too. Find it easy to gain but hard to lose!! IM doing 30 day shred to boost it. Day one today and already aching all over!


----------



## aknqtpie

Hi! I am TTC #1. I had a Blighted Ovum in October of 2012, which resulted in a D&C in January 2013. My DH and I really didn't have a chance to try again before he passed away in early 2013. I have since met a wonderful man, and we are now NTNP. This will be cycle 1 for us NTNP. I will be testing May 16-18ish.


----------



## brunettebimbo

aknqtpie said:


> Hi! I am TTC #1. I had a Blighted Ovum in October of 2012, which resulted in a D&C in January 2013. My DH and I really didn't have a chance to try again before he passed away in early 2013. I have since met a wonderful man, and we are now NTNP. This will be cycle 1 for us NTNP. I will be testing May 16-18ish.

Omgosh I'm so sorry to hear that :hugs: Good Luck!

AFM - Nothing to report really. I'm just plodding along in the TWW. How is everyone?


----------



## Bushmumma

Hi to all the new ladies, so sorry you found yourselves here, although this could very well be the lucky BFP rainbow thread. 
Slow darlin don't ya wish ya could turn the tap off!! Lol

I'm really not sure what's going on with my body ATM but just gonna BD ny way through haha can't hurt, if nothing gained there will be nothing lost by practising :)...

As Kyla stated can't speak for everyone but I am also here if you want a rant, cry, chat, laugh what ever you need :). 
FXD for all of us that we see a BFP and that LO is STICKY!

A little more about me- mum to 3 beautiful children DS-11, DS-10 & DD-8 DH has 2 children to previous they are DSS-12 & DSD-7. 

Live on a cotton farm as my dad has a cotton contract farming business, so I drive tractors and do all the farming things :). Own 5 horses and 4 dogs :). Love to go riding and piggin and I do home school with my 3 babies.... I love my family and can't wait to add another to our life! 
Will be a spoilt little munchkin when they get here lol


----------



## Fairydust22

Hi ladies how is everyone I'm still waiting to ovulate I'm getting very impatient this month my opks are still not picking anything up yet I hope it shows up tomorrow I think I'm getting more stressed out with it this month xx


----------



## ladders

Hello ladies I was hoping I could join you guys this thread. I'm 30 soon to be 31 and dh is soon to be 34. We started ttc #1 as soon as we got married last August and April 13th I got my first bfp at 15dpo and was ecstatic. Unfortunately last week I started bleeding and by the time I had my scan yesterday everything had gone, I miscarried naturally at seven weeks. The bleeding has stopped and I was told that we could start ttc again in a few months but I don't want to wait that long I'm now more desperate than ever to have a child. I would have been due 23Rd December. The nine months ttc felt like the longest ever and I was really worried it would never happen because dh has slightly imperfect sperm results so this pregnancy felt like a bit of a miracle and I want that again more than ever. 
I have no idea if or when I will ovulate this cycle but as soon as hpts are negative I'm going to go back to my opks and get back on it so I'm guessing I will be testing in may but not entirely sure.


----------



## Bushmumma

Welcome ladders!! 

Fairy- I'm just learning about opks and taking notice of ovulation, what I have learnt from a few lovely ladies and personal experience is that the first cycle after a loss can be a bit wayward... Mine was/is I'm not even sure if I've had af yet or not as I spotted for 5 days last week... Soo, what ever goes on with my body I'm just going to BD my way through this next 4 weeks and test at the end of it on the 26 :).. There's a few ladies on here that have been so very helpful they are Soanxious, slowloris ( slow is on this thread), Yo_Yo, cutieq, louby (have to find full name lol) there's more I think of there full names oh Mrs W.. Anyway they would be able to help with just about anything! 
I will help with what I can and always up for a chat :)..

I'm so sorry for your loss, I pray you get a BFP again really soon and it's A sticky one :hugs:


----------



## Bushmumma

Sorry ladders, I got carried away :), I'm sorry for your loss darlin. Like it said to Fairy those ladies and many more are amazing and can help put your mind at ease with just about anything! Such great women, strong and wonderful! 

I hope you get a BFP soon!!!


----------



## slowloris

Bush thanks for the mention there! :) 

fairy are u testing with the opks throughout the day as the surge can be short and not always at the same time of day. Also are you checking cm or anything aswell? X

ladder, i had a mmc last month at 11 weeks and was told by doc i could try again straight away. My cycle also was just as normal after mc. But i know for some it can take a while to straighten out. With my first mc it took a little longer to sort out. Massive hugs xxxxx


----------



## Bushmumma

Anytime slow! ;) gotta make sure that if I can't help that I send them to someone who I think might be able to. :)..

How are things anyway Slow? 

Nothing much to say here about my cycle coz as you know I don't even really know where I'm at haha... But always up for a chat :) xo


----------



## slowloris

Bush its tough isn't it when you font know what's going on!
im good tho ta. Just waiting to get round to bding again!! 

guess ill share a bit more about myself too, me and oh have been together 1yr and a half,.lived together for a 1yr now. We have a lovely little fur baby cat and two little ratties. I call them my fur baby and mini fur babies he he. We live just off the moors and i work part time in a country pub. We both love gardening and are vegetarien. We also live the life of make do and mend. And are the only people in our group of friends not to own a tv!


----------



## Fairydust22

slowloris said:


> Bush thanks for the mention there! :)
> 
> fairy are u testing with the opks throughout the day as the surge can be short and not always at the same time of day. Also are you checking cm or anything aswell? X
> 
> ladder, i had a mmc last month at 11 weeks and was told by doc i could try again straight away. My cycle also was just as normal after mc. But i know for some it can take a while to straighten out. With my first mc it took a little longer to sort out. Massive hugs xxxxx

I only usually test with my first morning urine I am using a clearblue fertility monitor also the clearblue digital one I have ran out of the digital sticks so I am going to buy some more today and test throughout the next few days I want to see the smiley face ha ha xx



Thank you bush xx


----------



## KylasBaby

Welcome newbies! Sorry you had to join our rainbow group. But hopefully we can all support each other through our losses and TTCAL! I've joined you both to the front page. Let me know if I need to change anything :)

Bushmumma - I agree! FX and :dust: :dust :dust: this is our lucky sticky BFP thread!

Fairy - I might be a little opk crazy, but for best results I test twice a day. Once in the am and once pm. I feel that gives me the best idea of when I'll ovulate. 

Ladders - I didn't ovulate my current cycle (first after my MMC) unfortunately. I took my femara to make me ovulate too and no such luck. I think it's just because our bodies go through so much after a loss and it can take some time to get back on track. 

slow - You have RATTIES! I have three boys Biscotti, Truscuit and Benji! They all have the same daddy but different Mamas :dohh: haha. They're all around 4-5 months. I got them from a breeder friend of mine who is mentoring me in breeding. Gotta get some girls, but I got pregnant so rat breeding took a back seat. I love them :)

AFM, nothing new to report. Still waiting for AF to show up on Saturday.


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Kylasbaby thank you so much for the response. I wish I could find someone with similar experience and advice but haven't found it. I think it's not the most comfortable think to talk about. Because the doc recommended IUI that may be the route to go for all the problems going on but time will tell. If no BFP we go to specialist on the 23rd.
Congrats on the weight loss! My friend has pcos so tells me about her struggles with losing weight. Send some motivation my way ;) I like food and being lazy too much!

Slow loris what is 30 day shred? Hope AF stops for you soon!

Aknqtpie so very sorry for both your losses. We will be testing around the same time :)

Bushmumma I know my AF was wacky after d and c. Mine waited 6 weeks to come and my afs have been kind of crazy and annoying since then. I have been more irregular but not sure if I can say that is because of d and c.
Sounds like you have a great home and family life!

Hi fairy hope you catch that surge soon! How do you like the digital OPKs? I have wanted to try, they are just so expensive.

Hi ladders I'm sorry for your loss and understand your impatience. We found out my DH has sperm issues also recently ( much further after the loss) and he is taking vitamins for this, a fertility blend. I'm not sure if it's helpful yet but here's hoping. So frustrating not to be able to control any of this. Will you see a specialist?

Brunette where are you in your cycle?

Hard to keep up here.. Hope I didn't miss anyone and hope everyone is doing well! Im in TWW now so just waiting.


----------



## KylasBaby

Buttrflyl553 said:


> Kylasbaby thank you so much for the response. I wish I could find someone with similar experience and advice but haven't found it. I think it's not the most comfortable think to talk about. Because the doc recommended IUI that may be the route to go for all the problems going on but time will tell. If no BFP we go to specialist on the 23rd.
> Congrats on the weight loss! My friend has pcos so tells me about her struggles with losing weight. Send some motivation my way ;) I like food and being lazy too much!

I'm sure if you posted a thread about it you would get responses. I definitely know I've heard women talking about it on here so there is some experience with the issue on here. I hope they can help!

I'm really not motivated. And it's really hard, but I've gains a LOT (and by a lot I mean like 60lbs in 3 years due to being on antidepressants) so I'm off them again (hopefully for good this time) and trying to lose the weight now. It's very difficult.


----------



## ladders

Thanks for the warm welcome everyone. It's really hard to be here but great to have support from people that understand. 
Just seen my father in law who has just said that he understands I'm a bit disappointed but I'll get there again. A bit disappointed!!!! Iv had a misscarriage not put the washing out and it starts raining! That's being a bit disappointed not loosing a desperately wanted child!!!!
I had to walk away and can't vent at dh because he's really upset but he's been so amazing and supportive I don't want to upset him more.


----------



## KylasBaby

ladders said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome everyone. It's really hard to be here but great to have support from people that understand.
> Just seen my father in law who has just said that he understands I'm a bit disappointed but I'll get there again. A bit disappointed!!!! Iv had a misscarriage not put the washing out and it starts raining! That's being a bit disappointed not loosing a desperately wanted child!!!!
> I had to walk away and can't vent at dh because he's really upset but he's been so amazing and supportive I don't want to upset him more.

People who haven't been there don't know what it's like. They don't get that there was a child you were carrying that died. Unfortunately it's only something who has been there will know. Everyone expects me to be over it and move on and mine was 7 weeks ago. I just don't discuss it with them and instead come here where people know what it's like. I'm sorry you had that happen.


----------



## ladders

Just makes me so mad! that was their future grandchild that I lost, I expected a little bit of compassion. 

Buttrfly my dh has had two sperm analysis and both had issues but not replicated in the other. First had too many abnormal forms and the second had low motility and high viscosity. But I'm taking solace in the fact that we did get pregnant and so can't be too bad and so won't be having anymore tests for a while. Was there issues with your dh results if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## KylasBaby

ladders said:


> Just makes me so mad! that was their future grandchild that I lost, I expected a little bit of compassion.

I'm sorry. It's hard for some people to grasp what happened. You can always come here and we will understand :hugs:


----------



## slowloris

Hard to keep up in at work at the mo! He he!

it is true people don't understand, it took me years to get over.my first mc. But everyone else moves on around you. That's why bnb os so good cos you can vent all you like! And no one thinks your crazy!

kylas i love my ratties too :) my oh wants to breed them they are two girls so wed need to get some boys. But in.over protective of them! IM not sure about it as they might fight more and also wed have to much to handle. Hard enough keeping the cat away! 

will respond better when not on my phone! X


----------



## Fairydust22

Buttrflyl553 said:


> Kylasbaby thank you so much for the response. I wish I could find someone with similar experience and advice but haven't found it. I think it's not the most comfortable think to talk about. Because the doc recommended IUI that may be the route to go for all the problems going on but time will tell. If no BFP we go to specialist on the 23rd.
> Congrats on the weight loss! My friend has pcos so tells me about her struggles with losing weight. Send some motivation my way ;) I like food and being lazy too much!
> 
> Slow loris what is 30 day shred? Hope AF stops for you soon!
> 
> Aknqtpie so very sorry for both your losses. We will be testing around the same time :)
> 
> Bushmumma I know my AF was wacky after d and c. Mine waited 6 weeks to come and my afs have been kind of crazy and annoying since then. I have been more irregular but not sure if I can say that is because of d and c.
> Sounds like you have a great home and family life!
> 
> Hi fairy hope you catch that surge soon! How do you like the digital OPKs? I have wanted to try, they are just so expensive.
> 
> Hi ladders I'm sorry for your loss and understand your impatience. We found out my DH has sperm issues also recently ( much further after the loss) and he is taking vitamins for this, a fertility blend. I'm not sure if it's helpful yet but here's hoping. So frustrating not to be able to control any of this. Will you see a specialist?
> 
> Brunette where are you in your cycle?
> 
> Hard to keep up here.. Hope I didn't miss anyone and hope everyone is doing well! Im in TWW now so just waiting.

I love doing the digital opks I have used them for months they are very expensive but worth it I love to see the smiley face to show your LH surge xx


----------



## aknqtpie

I have noticed that people who haven't been through it.. even our significant others, don't really understand the toll that it takes on us. It's physically and emotionally painful. It will be two years in October since I found out I had a blighted ovum, and I am still not over it. I think I took the miscarriage harder than losing my DH. And I think part of losing my DH that was hard was that I thought I was losing my chance at having a family. But even my DH didn't understand what I was going through.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Buttrflyl553 said:


> Kylasbaby thank you so much for the response. I wish I could find someone with similar experience and advice but haven't found it. I think it's not the most comfortable think to talk about. Because the doc recommended IUI that may be the route to go for all the problems going on but time will tell. If no BFP we go to specialist on the 23rd.
> Congrats on the weight loss! My friend has pcos so tells me about her struggles with losing weight. Send some motivation my way ;) I like food and being lazy too much!
> 
> Slow loris what is 30 day shred? Hope AF stops for you soon!
> 
> Aknqtpie so very sorry for both your losses. We will be testing around the same time :)
> 
> Bushmumma I know my AF was wacky after d and c. Mine waited 6 weeks to come and my afs have been kind of crazy and annoying since then. I have been more irregular but not sure if I can say that is because of d and c.
> Sounds like you have a great home and family life!
> 
> Hi fairy hope you catch that surge soon! How do you like the digital OPKs? I have wanted to try, they are just so expensive.
> 
> Hi ladders I'm sorry for your loss and understand your impatience. We found out my DH has sperm issues also recently ( much further after the loss) and he is taking vitamins for this, a fertility blend. I'm not sure if it's helpful yet but here's hoping. So frustrating not to be able to control any of this. Will you see a specialist?
> 
> Brunette where are you in your cycle?
> 
> Hard to keep up here.. Hope I didn't miss anyone and hope everyone is doing well! Im in TWW now so just waiting.

I'm 7DPO I think. This TWW is dragging!!


----------



## Bushmumma

Hello lovely ladies!! 

Little ratties aye, they are super cute :) I did have mice for my children but they only lasted for about 6 months and they had had enough of them... I do know that feeding them is not expensive but by golly housing them was I got them a pretty cool mouse house it was 1.6m long and 1.2m wide by 50cm high... Lucky little rascals :). I ended ip passing then on to a young friend of mine and as far as I know they are still going strong :). 

I must admit that I do love animals a lot! They keep me calm, I speak to them all like they are my babies and capable of talking back, ummm sounding strange?? Probably but who cares lol.. I'm sure they talk back in their own way lol. 

So sorry for the newbies that find them selves here bud you couldn't get a better bunch of women! 

No T.V!!!!! I know that feeling only to well, where we used to live we had no power and lived off a generator: that was fun hHa


----------



## brunettebimbo

I used to have rats. Love them! At one point we had 18! I also had ferrets, they are great pets too but stinky! :lol:

I would have a houseful of pets if I had the time and no OCD! I can't be doing with them mess now. :lol: We only have a cat now but I'm happy with that, working and being a Mum is time consuming.


----------



## Bushmumma

Hello lovely ladies!! 

Little ratties aye, they are super cute :) I did have mice for my children but they only lasted for about 6 months and they had had enough of them... I do know that feeding them is not expensive but by golly housing them was I got them a pretty cool mouse house it was 1.6m long and 1.2m wide by 50cm high... Lucky little rascals :). I ended ip passing then on to a young friend of mine and as far as I know they are still going strong :). 

I must admit that I do love animals a lot! They keep me calm, I speak to them all like they are my babies and capable of talking back, ummm sounding strange?? Probably but who cares lol.. I'm sure they talk back in their own way lol. 

So sorry for the newbies that find them selves here bud you couldn't get a better bunch of women! 

No T.V!!!!! I know that feeling only to well, where we used to live we had no power and lived off a generator: that was fun hHa


----------



## KylasBaby

18 is a lot of rats. At my highest I had I think the same amount. I had a group of girls then got another who popped out 14 babies on me three weeks after I brought her home. My rats are so spoiled. Their cage is literally as tall as I am. It's massive. I've actually found feeding them to be pretty pricey. They're on a special lab block designed for lab rats that covers their complete nutrition that's kinda pricey. And all the veggies I get for them for their dinners every noght. And their treats. I give them one before bed each night (as I do with my dogs) or else they stare at me until I go to bed and even then they make a racket! I love them though. I've had ferrets too. And rabbits and Guinea pigs which in allergic to both. So many hamsters and one mouse names bubbles haha. Not I just have my two dogs and my two cats and my three ratite boys. 

So my strep never went away. I was on a heavy course of antibiotics for five days and on the sixth day (yesterday) my throat started hurtin again. I thought maybe it was dry air bc the medicine is supposed to keep working for another 5 days even though I'm not taking it. Nope. I'm in so much pain today. I really enjoy my job but I'm pretty upset how that because of them I'm in so much pain again :(. Hopefully the dr will just call me in more medicine and I won't have to be seen again.


----------



## slowloris

Sorry to hear about the strep. 
as for my ratties they are moving house today! Well there house is moving. We are putting their cage in the front room rather than our bedroom. IM thinking they ll prefer it, especially in the winter our bedroom is cold but the fire is.in the front room! 

cd5 today af finally easing off. So soon to be on the bd path! Waiting for pressed to turn up in the post. X


----------



## Fairydust22

Hi ladies how is everyone today I'm very happy I have just took my digital opk this afternoon and got my smiley face :happydance: xx


----------



## KylasBaby

So the doctor called in a new medicine to the pharmacy! Yay! I get to the pharmacy after the dr called saying it was called in (it was about half an hour drive from work to here so it was called in before I left) and it was never called in! You've got to be kidding me! I just want some medicine so my throat can stop hurting. The first course of antibiotics didn't knock it out so now I need a second round. It's not like I cut my finger and need a band aid. My throat kills. I can't talk or swallow or breathe without pain. You'd think they wouldn't be dragging their heels so bad! 

Sorry for the rant. I'm in pain and pretty pissed.


----------



## ladders

Was wondering if any of you ladies tried before your af after mc? Didn't know how long before you ovulate or even if you do


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yeh I did. After my first miscarriage I had a normal cycle and fell pregnant the second cycle, I then had a chemical, I fell pregnant that following month and miscarried again.


----------



## KylasBaby

Slow - almost BD time. Woohoo!

Fairy - yay! Congrats on the smiley. Now get to work ;)

Ladders - I didn't so I can't offer any personal experience. After my surgery I was told to wait 3 weeks before anything went on below the belt. Then AF came the next week. I'm pretty sure I didn't ovulate then or the next cycle (which is my current cycle) so just waiting now. You want to make sure you give your body time to heal and make sure you have healed emotionally as well. I've heard women who have got pregnant right after a MC. Some have had successful pregnancies resulting in a child and some went on to have another miscarriage. There's no way of knowing if getting pregnant that soon again will be successful or not. I've heard cases for both sides. Sorry I can't help more.


----------



## Fairydust22

KylasBaby said:


> So the doctor called in a new medicine to the pharmacy! Yay! I get to the pharmacy after the dr called saying it was called in (it was about half an hour drive from work to here so it was called in before I left) and it was never called in! You've got to be kidding me! I just want some medicine so my throat can stop hurting. The first course of antibiotics didn't knock it out so now I need a second round. It's not like I cut my finger and need a band aid. My throat kills. I can't talk or swallow or breathe without pain. You'd think they wouldn't be dragging their heels so bad!
> 
> Sorry for the rant. I'm in pain and pretty pissed.

Aww I hope you feel better soon i hope the second lot of antibiotics work for you xx


----------



## KBCupcake

@Fairydust good luck this cycle! And to Kyla, I know how that is with pharmacies and all. CVS was particularly incompetent about calling in medication. Annoying stuff. I would wait a few days until calling in the doctor just to find out the pharmacy didn't do their job. 

Ladders we're not waiting until AF to start trying again, we're just going at it every other day and seeing where it takes us


----------



## KylasBaby

I had to call the doctor to have them call on my medicine again. I have my stuff now so it's all good at the moment. It was just aggravating. It's antibiotics so I couldn't wait a few days. I needed it then and there. After about an hour waiting they finally had my stuff. Just frustrating. But I'm good and drugged up now :)


----------



## brunettebimbo

OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG I have never had a line with my losses before 11DPO and even then they've been squinters!

https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/Snapbucket/323DB056-9B90-4B95-A2AB-7DF03100E457_zpsd5wqroun.jpg


----------



## KBCupcake

Aww congratulations brunette!!! I hope you have the stickiest baby. :)


----------



## ladders

Congratulations that's great news


----------



## Bushmumma

How exciting burnette!! Throwing you tons of sticky baby dust darlin' woohoo!!!!


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Congrats brunette! Great news...hoping for a sticky bean! Keep the luck coming ;)


----------



## Bushmumma

I have a question for anyone that may be able to help...
I just checked cm and it was like egg white and stretchy but I did bd last night so I'm not sure which it is, I should be at cd12 and I've never actually done any of the following of o. What's your thoughts?


----------



## slowloris

Congrats brunette!
i would bd incase it is ewcm!! But bear in mind it could be other stuff as they are very similar! FX for you. 

as for me af has finally gone yay! Think were gonna try every other day. Just need pressed to arrive!


----------



## Bushmumma

Thanks slow that's what I was thinking too! Just bd away and see how I go :)..
Yay for you! Get to it darlin and I hope when we test we get what we want. 
Please tell me what pressed is as I don't know lol.


----------



## KylasBaby

CONGRATULATIONS brunette!! I'm so very happy for you. I truly hope this is your rainbow and pray it is the stickies of beans for you!! Please keep us updated! Once I get to work and can dig out my iPad I'll update the front page with your BFP! Or so you want me to wait a bit? Your call. Let me know. So excited for you!

Bush & slow - step away from the computers and get to that baby dancing!! FX for you both. 

I've been praying for all of you ladies. I hope to see some rainbows! Hopefully this is our lucky thread! One BFP down!


----------



## KBCupcake

I have to vent today. I'm in a complicated situation. I got pregnant and had my MC in the UK, however, I'm American, and going back home in 2 days. The MC couldn't have happened at a worse time. I MC'd almost 2 weeks ago, took misoprostol. Had the worst pain in my life. Contractions and felt like shit. Thought a pill would be better than a d&c, I was terrified of the idea of a d&c.

Go in today for a followup appt since they wanted to check on me before I left to the US (ordinarily they would've done a US next week). I was told today there is excess tissue and I'll need a d&c anyway. Because this was such short notice and I was really scared I opted out of a d&c for now.

I'm angry, frustrated, bitter and scared. I didn't want a d&c but I have to get one anyway. I didn't want to get one with it being such short notice, plus we're going to be doing a lot of traveling. Now I'll have to end up paying for the procedure and I start work next week, so how do I fit all this in with work?

This is the worst case scenario, what the hell. The only way it will get worse is if I get an infection. I'm furious. I don't even give a shit about having a baby right now, I'm too concerned about the money involved, my work and my health.


----------



## KylasBaby

KBCupcake said:


> I have to vent today. I'm in a complicated situation. I got pregnant and had my MC in the UK, however, I'm American, and going back home in 2 days. The MC couldn't have happened at a worse time. I MC'd almost 2 weeks ago, took misoprostol. Had the worst pain in my life. Contractions and felt like shit. Thought a pill would be better than a d&c, I was terrified of the idea of a d&c.
> 
> Go in today for a followup appt since they wanted to check on me before I left to the US (ordinarily they would've done a US next week). I was told today there is excess tissue and I'll need a d&c anyway. Because this was such short notice and I was really scared I opted out of a d&c for now.
> 
> I'm angry, frustrated, bitter and scared. I didn't want a d&c but I have to get one anyway. I didn't want to get one with it being such short notice, plus we're going to be doing a lot of traveling. Now I'll have to end up paying for the procedure and I start work next week, so how do I fit all this in with work?
> 
> This is the worst case scenario, what the hell. The only way it will get worse is if I get an infection. I'm furious. I don't even give a shit about having a baby right now, I'm too concerned about the money involved, my work and my health.

I'm really sorry all of this happened to you. It's a lot all at once. That is one of the reasons I opted for a D&C myself for my MMC. That and I wanted to have everything gone as soon as I could rather than wait to miscarry and I didn't want to go through contractions and everything. The D&C really is not that bad. I know it is not what you want and for that I'm sorry. But it really isn't that bad. I got to the hospital at 7am and was home by noon. I bled for a couple days after and had some pain, but nothing that was debilitating. My D&C was short notice. I was told I needed one on a Friday and had it the following Monday. It honestly helped having it so quick as it was all done and over with and I could move on. Since you're heading home so soon call your own doctor and I'm sure they'll get you in for an appointment soon and then schedule the surgery for you :hugs:


----------



## slowloris

Bush pressed is a lube that is supposed to help spermies rather than hinder :) 
cupcake im sorry all is not going to plan. Ive not had a d&c as i scared to. But anything is better Than an infection like you said. FX is all happens quickly and smoothly and doesn't mess up your plans too.much.


----------



## aknqtpie

Cupcake.. I had the same problem with the misoprostal. I was absolutely terrified of the d&c... but it really wasn't as bad as I thought it would be. Is there anyway you can contact your work and ask to start a few days later? I only took the day of the procedure off work, and was back the next day.


----------



## KBCupcake

Thanks so much for your support ladies. Ak, I'm thinking of letting my manager know and asking if I can switch shifts around. I've worked there before, I just went on a temporary leave. My boss will probably be understanding. I'm hoping my shifts are scattered enough so I can take a day off and not worry about working 2 or 3 days following :-/


----------



## aknqtpie

Hopefully they are understanding and will let you take your time.


----------



## ladders

Sorry your having a rough time cupcake it really sucks to have more things to worry about on top of the upset. Hope things get sorted for you


----------



## jessica716

Hi Ladies,

Can I join you over here please...

My names Jess, I had a ectopic and tube removed in 2010 and then my rainbow baby in 2011...

I'm coming off the bcp next month in the hope of ttc a sticky #2


----------



## nessaw

Hi ladies can I join too? First off am sorry for your losses. X
Brunette congrats.
we're both 38 and been ttc no 1 for 3 and a half yrs. My fiance has low motility and morphology and count so on the vitamins! We had a blighted ovum in nov 12 and I am now in my second cycle ntnp after delivering twins lost at 14 +5 due to twin to twin transfusion. Currently just bding whenever as getting married in december. Going to bring out the cbfm and preseed next month.
good luck everyone.x


----------



## Fairydust22

KBCupcake said:


> I have to vent today. I'm in a complicated situation. I got pregnant and had my MC in the UK, however, I'm American, and going back home in 2 days. The MC couldn't have happened at a worse time. I MC'd almost 2 weeks ago, took misoprostol. Had the worst pain in my life. Contractions and felt like shit. Thought a pill would be better than a d&c, I was terrified of the idea of a d&c.
> 
> Go in today for a followup appt since they wanted to check on me before I left to the US (ordinarily they would've done a US next week). I was told today there is excess tissue and I'll need a d&c anyway. Because this was such short notice and I was really scared I opted out of a d&c for now.
> 
> I'm angry, frustrated, bitter and scared. I didn't want a d&c but I have to get one anyway. I didn't want to get one with it being such short notice, plus we're going to be doing a lot of traveling. Now I'll have to end up paying for the procedure and I start work next week, so how do I fit all this in with work?
> 
> This is the worst case scenario, what the hell. The only way it will get worse is if I get an infection. I'm furious. I don't even give a shit about having a baby right now, I'm too concerned about the money involved, my work and my health.

When I had my mmc I waited for it to happen naturally I didn't want a d&c I had the tablet after waiting 3 weeks it was a bad exsperiance the pain was really bad and I bleed really bad too I'm sorry you had to go through this :hugs:xx


Congratulations on your fantastic news brunette xx


----------



## Bushmumma

Nawww cupcake darling I'm so terribly sorry that this is where your at! I truly hope your boss is understanding and that you pass this horrid time quickly and can move on to a better place :hugs: 

This is the low down my girls, I've gotten the app named Ovia it's telling me I'm in my fertile window and have me a score of 9.5 today and will be 10 tomorrow, I'm BD'ing away well last night I did and I plan to get my sexy on for Mother's Day ;)
Oh and it says I can rest in 13 days!!! My first ever countdown for my rainbow baby... Woohoo :)


----------



## slowloris

wohoo bush keep going at it! are you using anything else to check your fertile window? if not id carry on for a few more days after the app says its over just incase you ov later :thumbup:

im keeping towards my fertile fase too. we are gonna be in the tww at very similar times! :D


----------



## Bushmumma

Yep slow darlin imma keep up the BD'ing as long as my body says I want it :) that's a pretty fine indicator I think lol not useing anything else though.. 

BUT....... Day before last was like EWCM and yesterday's too, today's checked at lunch time was like school glue or PVA glue kinda thick and creamy and stretched like glue for about half inch.. So guess I'll just keep on going cause with what I've learned from being on here is that EWCM should last for about two days? Anyway I'll see.. 

I hope we get our SHBFP's together slow that would be so amazing!! 
Expecting you to be dtd constantly ma'am :)


----------



## KylasBaby

Morning ladies! Or afternoon or evening depending on where you are. My impressive bed head says it's morning here ;) Slept over my parents last night. They went out to a casino about a 3hr drive away and needed a "babysitter" for their dog. He is 13 today!!! So he is very old and is going blind and deaf and has arthritis and bad separation issues. So I stayed here with them. When I stay the night here I sleep on the couch downstairs in the playroom (my mom has a home daycare). Well last night I had four dogs with me (my 2, my parents, and my brothers) and one of my cats. My cats live here as at the moment I have a place with two roommates and one is allergic to cats. Can't wait to be out of that place but that's a whole other story. So their dog had me awake at 2 freaking in the morning?! We are not friends at the moment haha. 

Other than that just waiting for AF to arrive. There was a couple spots on my undies when I got up (sorry TMI) so I was all excited! But nothing when I wiped. It should be here sometime today though. I'm still sick as a dog. Strep as an adult is seriously no fun. I remember having it as a kid and it was not a big deal. 

Now to address all I missed...

Cupcake - hope things are going well hun. Well as well as they can in the situation. Have you spoken with your boss yet? Or made an appointment with your doctor at home?

nessaw - so sorry for your losses! Hopefully you can find the support you need here :)

Bushmumma - FX for you! 

brunette - how are things going?

hanni, holly, buttrfly how are you guys all doing?

:dust: :dust: :dust:
To all!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

I am so scared. I really want this to be our rainbow baby. 

Good Luck everyone.


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Sorry ladies been exhausted and busy ( please be a good sign for exhaustion! :D ). Going to catch up now.

Kylasbaby I appreciate you sharing your story. I was also on antidepressants and went off them when we decided to ttc. I believe that my anxiety and depression may make it more difficult to move on with certain things, such as this, but we do the begs we can :) I understand about the weight gain etc it's always nice to hear someone who has the same types of experiences and can relate. Possible AF coming your way? That was the only time I remember praying for AF;) sorry about your strep. Are you feeling better?

Ladders I'm sorry that people are not being empathetic. I agree with the other ladies that you don't understand until you have been through it. We are here for you. Great attitude you have with thoughts on DH's spermies and and that you guys have been pregnant already. I try to think if that as well. Only one sperm analysis done. I have the results in front of me to let you know because they still confuse me...volume was 1.6 where I think it should be 2.0 but she wasn't completely concerned about that. Motility was 31.1%. She said the bad ones are getting in the way of the good. She did recommend another analysis but our insurance doesn't cover so I opted for clomid which did not for me. Going to see a fertility specialist this month if no BFP and will get a second opinion. I definitely don't mind sharing because it helps with support and insight :)

Fairy dust yay positive opk! Hope BDing is going well. Glad you like digital OPKs. I'm guessing they can be easier to read rather than the lines that are not always consistent.

So sorry for what you are going through, kbcupcake. I opted for d and c because I was scared of doing natural. I was so scared but found that it wasn't as bad as I thought, emotionally of course it takes I toll. I did end up taking off a couple days after because of emotions but I also found that the med they gave me had me having pretty bad cramping. I am sure your job with understand. Good luck. I understand about the money too! My insurance is terrible and I'm still laying both the hospital and Gyno a year later....everyone needs to have coverage for these type of events.
Keep us updated and best of luck.

Nessaw so sorry for your losses. My DH also has same sperm issues, what vitamins is your DH taking if you don't mind me asking? I just started my DH on fertility blend we bought at gnc. Do you find it helpful? Sorry for all the questions. Good luck on your journey.

Bush and slowloris good luck on BDing! Are you guys cycle buddies?

Brunette completely understand being scared. Hoping and praying for you and your bean. Do you go in for US or blood work soon?

AFM around 6 dpo. If I didn't know how late I ovulated would have thought I was pregnant already based on the symptoms I am having. Someone did tell me that clomid gives those symptoms until AF sometimes so I am keeping that in mind. Mother's Day is tomorrow and although I think it is way to early I may test at 7dpo. Not expecting anything but would be wonderful on Mother's Day :)
Happy Mother's Day to all the Angel mommies out there who celebrate the holiday tomorrow. Someone posted the below on another thread and I found it beautiful and thought I would share. Mother's Day is for us all :hugs:

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=MosAkwGMJYM


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm in the UK so they don't do blood work. I saw my Doctor yesterday, he prescribed 5mg Folic acid and 75mg Dispersible Aspirin. I've also been referred to the hospital for monitoring. Hoping I hear from them soon.


----------



## KylasBaby

Brunette - FX this is your take home baby!

Buttrfly - AF should be here today. I really hope she shows up because WHEN I conceive this month my due date would be Valentines day! And that would be great. I've been having some cramping and pressure in the uterus area so she is coming. Just not sure exactly when. Not really feeling much better. Just hoping the antibiotics finally start working. Best of luck to you this cycle!

FX we ALL get our rainbow take home babies this cycle!


----------



## nessaw

Thanks guys. Buttrfly he's on conceive plus for men plus cutting down on booze and stuff like no phone in pocket etc. We've managed to get pg twice so am optimistic for a 3rd time.
brunette I know how scared you must be. I was and (fingers crossed) will be again. One day at a time. Hugs.x


----------



## ladders

Buttrfly my dh second sample showed low volume at 1.6ml and low motility at 48% and high viscosity and I did some research and found it was possibly due to dehydration. My dh was a bugger for drinking coffee at work and then beer at home and no water etc so I think He was chronically dehydration which makes the semen thick and lower volume and harder for the sperm to move. I got him drinking more water and taking mucinex around o week and I think that's what got me my bfp. Might not be the same for your dh but worth a try because water doesn't cost anything. 

Still taking opks and nothing yet, apparently I can't do the whole ntnp Guesse it's too ingrained


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Brunette didn't realize things were different in the uk. Hope you hear back from hospital soon. What dpo did you get positive?

Kylasbaby valentines day would be such a great due date...hoping for you! If you don't mind me asking, do you know your donor?

Nessaw and ladders thank you for the info! I am new at this spermy stuff so many pointers/ hope is great! And yes ladders if h20 does the trip it is free and that is fabulous! What does the mucinex do?
Good luck ladies!

Anyone used any lube other than preseed? I have to use lube because I have pelvic pain and both DH and I don't like preseed. Wish I could use the one I had when we weren't ttc but it isn't really ttc friendly that we know of.


----------



## brunettebimbo

9DPO. It's progressing too. 
https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/Snapbucket/AE4A244E-C2B7-482B-806C-9E6043B5AB99_zpsrcnm6xld.jpg

With my losses I didn't get a dark test until 15DPO and it didn't really progress until 21DPO. I'm hoping that's a good sign this time.

I'm 11DPO today.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Have you tried conceive plus?


----------



## KylasBaby

Buttrfly - thanks! I don't know him, no. I found him on a donor website. Were gonna go for lunch or coffee (I'm pushing for coffee, but he asked about lunch. I don't want to get too familiar with him and I feel talking about all this stuff in person would be awkward with some guy I don't know) but we want to iron out all the details. And I'll give him the cups and preseed. So he can provide a sample at home and then were gonna meet halfway between us to hand it off. So I should be able to inseminate within half an hour to forty five minutes. With my last donor my inseminations were an hour and a half after I got the sample and the other was 45 minutes. And I still got pregnant. So I'm not too worried about the time. 

Brunette - beautiful progression!

AF still hasn't shown so it's looking like it's not gonna start today :(. Which there is no reason it shouldn't as I took medicine to bring it on and it always comes 3 days after I stop it. Maybe being sick or my antibiotics messed with it? But still hoping it comes soon!


----------



## Bushmumma

Feeling lucky about this cycle! Watch out for me I've not missed BD'ing even done it again last night :) and plan to tonight haha I'm like a sex machine lucky DH loves it lol...


----------



## Bushmumma

Burnette!! I love the picture of lines!! And lovely progression I must say :) whoop whoop!


----------



## KylasBaby

So I'm officially calling AF out on showing up today. I did some research and the medicine I take to bring on AF isn't supposed to interact with my antibiotics so I'm chalking it up to being sick and my body being stressed from all of that. FX it comes soon. But here's the other thing, I've been having some pain on my lower right side kind of like ovulation pain. So I took an opk for the hell of it and it was halfway to being positive....I know with PCOS OPKs can be a bit wonky, but they never have been for me. They've always worked well as they're supposed to. So maybe I'm going to ovulate instead?

Tomorrow is Mother's Day. Going to be a sad day for us. You are all in my thoughts and prayers!


----------



## Bushmumma

It's Mother's Day here and my babies got me a great bag of goodies!! I'm thinking of my angel today and all other mums with angels also :) happy Mother's Day to all! Xo


----------



## ladders

Buttrfly the mucinex is supposed to thin out the semen so the sperm can move better and swim faster. I'm having dh take it again now but I'm worried I'm not going to ovulate, strips look ghastly white at the moment!


----------



## KBCupcake

Buttrfly I hear coconut oil is a great lubricant and is sperm friendly. I've tried it twice with DH and we were happy with it. Much cheaper than Preseed.

@brunette happy to see that lovely progression. :) I don't think my Wondfos ever got darker than the control with my pregnancy. It took until around 18 or 20 dpo for the lines to get as dark as the control, and they just got lighter from there I think. I wish you LOTS of luck and sticky baby dust. xxx

@ladders I didn't know dehydration affected sperm... I saw DH drinking bottled water right now and warned him to chug it lol

Today is a bit rough since it's mother's day. I hope everyone gets through this just ok. :flower:

Anyway, thanks for the support ladies, all of you!! I wish I could give you big bear hugs, but this is all I can give for now! :hugs:


----------



## ladders

Nor did I until the second sa, I'm like a crazy person on Google about anything ttc.
Think I could go on mastermind with specialist subject ttc! Although doesn't seem to get me very far unfortunately. 

Mothers day was in march for us which I'm glad of because would have been a hard day so I'm thinking of all you ladies today


----------



## Bushmumma

Cupcake- I'll take that :hug: and give you one right back :hug: it's pretty amazing the strength we all pull from one another on here.. You know thatvwouldakw perfect sense about dehydration for sperm, my DH come to think of it dies NOT drink enough water at all!! Hmmm, things are gunna change haha..


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Hi ladies,
Just popping in quick to say happy Mother's Day to all who celebrate on this date. It's a hard one for us all but I am glad that we are here for each other. :hugs:


----------



## KylasBaby

https://i1285.photobucket.com/albums/a589/KylaMissa22/imagejpg1_zps79b0a3f9.jpg


----------



## slowloris

Kylas that's sweet :)

in gearing up for my fertile week. Gonna try every other day. We've been busy redecorating our bedroom so maybe we can celebrate by using it lots!!


----------



## Bushmumma

Go slow!! Get your sexy on :)!! 

Kyla, that's lovely darlin!


----------



## KylasBaby

So I'm officially confused. AF was supposed to show. Took my provera to bring it on and it ALWAYS comes 3 days after my last dose. That was Saturday. Didn't come and didn't come today either. Not looking like it's gonna come anytime soon. 
I took an opk yesterday and there was a noticeable line. Took another today and it's darker!? AF was supposed to come, not ovulation. My donor an I worked out a schedule for donations based on my cycle starting yesterday. It didn't....I have no idea if he's gonna be able to do this week. I'm waiting for tomorrow nights opk to see if it's even darker than tonight's before I make an "official" determination if I need donations this week or not. I mean it would be great if I'm actually go a ovulate (currently CD30) but I just don't know if he would be available. I've been getting pretty strong ovulation pains on the right which I usually get a few days to a week before I ovulate. Oh man. Cross your fingers for me guys haha


----------



## Bushmumma

All crossed for ya Kyla xxxx what a pain in the bum. I hope he can meet with to match your o! Let me know how you go :). :hugs:


----------



## Bushmumma

Ok so not sure what's going on with my dear body, today I'm dizzy, headaches, bloated, boobs sore at underarms and pelvic pain.. Cm is creamy, not so thick and drying out... Kinda like wet talc powder :/( sorry still not remembering the right abbreviations for cm) today yesterday it was more thickish and wetter. 

Any ideas? Af due 25th and says 11 days to test..


----------



## Bushmumma

I think I O'd on the 7/8 which would be when I had the EWCM as I dtd last night and cm was not able to be confused with the other. So that puts me at 4/5dpo.


----------



## slowloris

Kylas there's no way you preg already? Hope it works out if not. You can get a lh surge before af too. So might be that it arrives in a couple days x

bush how many dpo are you. Progesterone can cause a lot of odd things, and it increases after o. Good luck! X


----------



## KylasBaby

Nope no way I could be pregnant already. I'm using a donor and I haven't met him yet. He agreed to meet up today though so that's exciting!

I'm thinking that since I didn't ovulate this cycle when I was supposed to it's probably just late ovulation. I also started maca root probably about two weeks ago and that's supposed to regulate things. So FX I'm gearing up up ovulate! I'm just concerned bc I took my provera to bring on my period and it didn't. And it ALWAYS brings my period within 3-4 days. I got all the signs I usually do that AF is coming but then it's as if they all just stopped and my body decided to ovulate instead? I don't know. Wish I did ha!


----------



## Bushmumma

Slow- I think I'm 4/5dpo... But not 100% as remember that I didn't get a proper af it was spotting for a week but had that faint BFP just before the spotting started? Hmm, well I am hoping that it's a little beanie that's gunna get stuck on it's mumma!! :)


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Brunette how are you feeling? I have not tried conceived plus- is it something you used and liked?

Kylasbaby sorry about the confusion. Late ovulation can definitely happen. So glad that your donor has agreed to meet. Good luck!

Ladders maybe late ovulation? I didn't ovulate until day 27 this month. Our bodies can be annoying like that. Thanks for the tips on mucinex. Gonna see what doc says on the 23rd if AF shows.

Kbcupcake thank you. We have tried coconut oil but stopped..don't remember why though so maybe try again. I do have more and it is much easier to find. I just like the thick stuff and I know it isn't supposed to be good. Have you decided if you will do d and c?

Slow and bush good luck with the BDing! Bush I often have symptoms right after O too...I always feel like it's our body being cruel to us. Hopefully it's your BFP!

Hope everyone is ok after Mother's Day. I found out my cousin was pregnant so it's tough but I guess it will happen when it's meant to...hopefully soon :) my friend just became pregnant after trying 3.5 years from her second IVF. Would love to be pregnant together! I did test yesterday since it was Mother's Day but it was bfn...7 dpo so figured it would be


----------



## Bushmumma

Butterfly- thanks I really hope it is too! Also If it's not there's always next cycle :)..

It's thought when others are falling pregnant around you, kinda hurts, be strong huni... When do you plan on testing again?


----------



## KylasBaby

Buttrfly - you're not out till AF comes. FX and :dust:


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Thanks ladies. Was hoping to hold out until Saturday. I do have 15 or so wondfos, 3 frers, and one digital. I'm stocked and ready lol


----------



## KylasBaby

Hoping they will all be positive!

Every time I order OPKs they come with free hpts so I have like 15 of those just hanging around haha


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Exactly why have so many! I got 20 with my last wondfos, 3 frers were from frer OPKs I got. Saves money at least!


----------



## brunettebimbo

I've never used any lubes. I have just heard that one is good. 

I'm doing ok. Still scared but doing ok. 

Test was lovely and dark this morning
9DPO and 13DPO
https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/Snapbucket/DDD8FFD6-9370-47E4-AE12-1CD45B0DBB7E_zpsevfgnoqt.jpg

My consultants secretary rang me, he wants me to go to EPAU tomorrow to see him.


----------



## KylasBaby

FX for a sticky bean brunette. What is EPAU? Clueless American here hehe

So my opk this morning is either almost positive or positive. I thought I had a couple of days before I'd ovulate. But it's looking like it's either today or tomorrow. My donor and I are gonna do a donation tomorrow and hopefully that is enough, but I'm not very hopeful. Totally wasn't prepared for any of this. I was prepared for AF and to ovulate toward the end of the month. Not now! It only takes one. Hopefully it is enough. FX FX FX


----------



## brunettebimbo

Early pregnancy assessment unit!

FX for you this month!


----------



## KylasBaby

brunettebimbo said:


> Early pregnancy assessment unit!
> 
> FX for you this month!

Ah, thanks on both accounts!


----------



## slowloris

Lovely lines brunette deffo for 13dpo!!!


----------



## KylasBaby

So I just met with my donor. For being in a 14year relationship and having his son, he seems surprisingly gay hehe. Not that that matters to me, clearly. It was awkward, but nice. Tomorrow is the day! Wish I knew this was coming and I'd be more prepared. But everything happens for a reason. Maybe all I need is this one shot and it will work!


----------



## brunettebimbo

FX!


----------



## aknqtpie

Good luck Kyla!! :)


----------



## KylasBaby

aknqtpie said:


> Good luck Kyla!! :)

Thank you! You too. You should be testing soon right?! How are you feeling?


----------



## aknqtpie

I am testing friday. I am creating symptoms in my head (at least that is what I am telling myself.. hahaha). OH is home thursday night, so friday Am... So nervous!


----------



## KylasBaby

aknqtpie said:


> I am testing friday. I am creating symptoms in my head (at least that is what I am telling myself.. hahaha). OH is home thursday night, so friday Am... So nervous!

FX! I'm rooting for you!


----------



## aknqtpie

Thanks!!! I hope you get yours in one shot! :)


----------



## KylasBaby

aknqtpie said:


> Thanks!!! I hope you get yours in one shot! :)

Thanks!


----------



## Bushmumma

Good luck Kyla!! 

BB what an amazing line!!!


----------



## Bushmumma

Oh and thought I'd share with you ladies, my cm today has a very light tinge of pink/brown... It looks dirty lol I noticed it when I wiped this morning and it was there the same next loo run lol.. What yas think?


----------



## brunettebimbo

Seen the hospital. I have anti phospholipid syndrome. During pregnancy I have to take 75mg aspirin, 5mg folic acid and an injection every day up to 6 weeks after birth. I will be seen every 6 weeks for blood tests. I will have 5-6 scans. I've just had some more bloods done and go back tonight to start the injections.


----------



## Bushmumma

BB- I'm glad they were helpful and able to give you what you need, on the other hand I'm sorry that you have to have medication everyday... In the scheme of things as long as it helps your bubba stay nice and snug in there, that's what matters :flower: 
What is phospholipid syndrome? Sorry I don't know :/


----------



## KylasBaby

brunettebimbo said:


> Seen the hospital. I have anti phospholipid syndrome. During pregnancy I have to take 75mg aspirin, 5mg folic acid and an injection every day up to 6 weeks after birth. I will be seen every 6 weeks for blood tests. I will have 5-6 scans. I've just had some more bloods done and go back tonight to start the injections.

Oh wow. I'm sorry. But the good news is you know what the issue has been and you can fix it now! Prayers for a h&h 9months!


----------



## KylasBaby

Bushmumma said:


> Oh and thought I'd share with you ladies, my cm today has a very light tinge of pink/brown... It looks dirty lol I noticed it when I wiped this morning and it was there the same next loo run lol.. What yas think?

Implantation?


----------



## brunettebimbo

Bushmumma said:


> BB- I'm glad they were helpful and able to give you what you need, on the other hand I'm sorry that you have to have medication everyday... In the scheme of things as long as it helps your bubba stay nice and snug in there, that's what matters :flower:
> What is phospholipid syndrome? Sorry I don't know :/

It's a blood disorder. I don't know much at the moment. I was in shock when they told me so didn't really ask much.


----------



## Bushmumma

Oh wow :(. Well I so glad that they are able to help you. I'll be following you all the BB :) will you find out more when you get your first shot? I'm interested to know how you get on huni xo 

Kyla- I sure do hope so! It would be pretty great if it is, I'm 5/6 dpo today more thinking 6 so I would fit in wouldn't it?


----------



## brunettebimbo

I hope so! :lol:


----------



## KylasBaby

Bushmumma said:


> Oh and thought I'd share with you ladies, my cm today has a very light tinge of pink/brown... It looks dirty lol I noticed it when I wiped this morning and it was there the same next loo run lol.. What yas think?




Bushmumma said:


> Oh wow :(. Well I so glad that they are able to help you. I'll be following you all the BB :) will you find out more when you get your first shot? I'm interested to know how you get on huni xo
> 
> Kyla- I sure do hope so! It would be pretty great if it is, I'm 5/6 dpo today more thinking 6 so I would fit in wouldn't it?

Implantation can happen any day around 6 or even much later. All implantation doesn't happen exactly on day 6. Do you temp? A dip could show implantation.


----------



## Bushmumma

Nope don't temp, only going off my cm and the last day of EWCM was 6 days ago, it lasted for two days... Yesterday it was like wet talc powder or wet flour today it's creamy but with the very light tinge and no stretch at all like yesterday. Oh and much less too. If I don't get a BFP this time I'll be looking into doing it next cycle.


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Such a great line brunette for so early! Sorry for heat you are dealing with but it seems they have a great plan and are monitoring as they have to. When is your first ultra sound?

Good luck Kyla! So glad your donor was able to meet with you as needed. It only takes one as we know ;)

Aktqtpie good luck for when you test! 

Bush hoping it's implantation for you! Seems about the right time


----------



## KylasBaby

So today didn't happen. I forgot we had changed the time so I totally didn't realize until 20 minutes after the fact. So I rushed over there and texted him and waited about ten more minutes. He finally got back to me saying he had just left....how he had "just left" when I had been there for 10 minutes and didn't see him I have no idea. But why on earth wouldn't he text me when he got there and I wasn't?! Why would you sit around knowing the donation had a short shelf life and not make sure I was coming?? Grrr. It sucks. But honestly though I'm not all that upset. This was all thrown together last minute. And I'm pretty sure it wouldn't have worked anyway. I'm like 99.99% sure haha. But at least knowing I ovulated my cycle should start in about two weeks. So I have that time to find a new donor because I'm not using this guy again. I highly doubt he came in the first place. Having "just left" ten minutes after I'd been there. Oh well. Next month!


----------



## aknqtpie

I'm so sorry Kylasbaby... that sucks. That is pretty shady that the guy possibly lied about being there. :( Hopefully you can get someone more reliable for the next time around.


----------



## slowloris

Sorry kylas hopefully next time will go smoothly for you xx


----------



## hollydazzles

Yay finally the :witch: showed! Ready to get busy this month!

BTW: Can you update the front page showing me as testing on June 12th?


----------



## KylasBaby

hollydazzles said:


> Yay finally the :witch: showed! Ready to get busy this month!
> 
> BTW: Can you update the front page showing me as testing on June 12th?

Yay for AF. So weird when we look forward to that haha. Updated the front page for you :thumbup:


----------



## aknqtpie

Am I the next tester??? Pressure is on! :)


----------



## KylasBaby

aknqtpie said:


> Am I the next tester??? Pressure is on! :)

Yep you are! FX and :dust:


----------



## aknqtpie

I am so terrified to test.. I don't want a BFN... and I know I will freak out with a BFP.


----------



## KylasBaby

aknqtpie said:


> I am so terrified to test.. I don't want a BFN... and I know I will freak out with a BFP.

We've all been there. It's really tough. But we're rooting for you!!


----------



## aknqtpie

Thanks. I am rooting for all of you too. I think this would be easier to go through if OH was home.. so ready for him to be back in town on Thursday night.


----------



## Bushmumma

Yay holly!!! Look out next cycle!! FXD 

AK- no pressure huni, FXD you get your BFP and freak out we will be here for you :). 

Miss Kyla- what a bummer!! At least you know your o'ing and can plan better for next eggy :). 

No tinge in cm this morning just creamy so I'm hoping it's a good sign :)


----------



## hollydazzles

Found out I'll be out of town during what will most likely be my most fertile time :( wah!


----------



## Bushmumma

Oh no!!! Is it possible to :sex: just before you leave and hope the little :spermy: survive long enough to catch your eggy??


----------



## brunettebimbo

BM that's a very good sign! FX!


----------



## brunettebimbo

I think I forgot to update! I had my appointment with my consultant yesterday. My test results show that I have antiphospholipid syndrome which is basic a blood clotting disorder. I'm having to take 75mg aspirin, 5mg folic acid and a Clexane injection every day. I will do anything if it means this baby is going to be ok!


----------



## aknqtpie

Holly - That's no bueno&#8230; just kidnap him and take him with you!!! 

Brunette - That is scary, but it seems like they have a good plan for you.


----------



## Bushmumma

BB I'm so glad that they are helping :) like you say, if it helps bubba to stick then it's all good :)... I am thinking that I'm am going to and already want to test although I'm going to hold out until AF is due because I don't want any extra disappointment... Trying to keep my sanity safe lol 

Holly- AK is right kidnapping sounds like a great plan!! Hehe


----------



## hollydazzles

Lol you guys! I guess we'll just party as close as we can and hope for the best. I'm Chaperoning my brother's middle school trip to D.C., so I can't really kidnap hubs to take with. 

Brunette- glad they have a plan for you and baby!

:dust: to everyone! ! !


----------



## nessaw

Hi guys. Think I'll test around the 20th if I get to it. Tend to wait til day due or day after. Good luck.


----------



## KylasBaby

brunettebimbo said:


> I think I forgot to update! I had my appointment with my consultant yesterday. My test results show that I have antiphospholipid syndrome which is basic a blood clotting disorder. I'm having to take 75mg aspirin, 5mg folic acid and a Clexane injection every day. I will do anything if it means this baby is going to be ok!

So glad they found out the issue and you can be treated. Yes it's going to suck but it will so all be more than worth it when you hold that baby!



nessaw said:


> Hi guys. Think I'll test around the 20th if I get to it. Tend to wait til day due or day after. Good luck.

May 20th? Just let me know so I can add it to the front page.


----------



## nessaw

Thanks kylas. 19th is day af due if cycles back to 26 days. So will test then if I don't give in before!


----------



## KylasBaby

nessaw said:


> Thanks kylas. 19th is day af due if cycles back to 26 days. So will test then if I don't give in before!

I'll change the front page :)


----------



## nessaw

Thank you.


----------



## Bushmumma

Update- feeling shithouse and sharp pains in uterus... After pains a pink tinge to cm... Here's to hoping :)...


----------



## KBCupcake

brunettebimbo said:


> I think I forgot to update! I had my appointment with my consultant yesterday. My test results show that I have antiphospholipid syndrome which is basic a blood clotting disorder. I'm having to take 75mg aspirin, 5mg folic acid and a Clexane injection every day. I will do anything if it means this baby is going to be ok!

Sorry to hear that. :( I'm glad you're able to take steps to a healthier pregnancy.

I haven't been around much but I will do a minor update: I saw an OB and am getting the D&C done this coming Monday. My insurance has a $3000 deductible I haven't met yet and this will be a drain on our finances. My hubs has to buy a new car, we have to pay off these medical bills, blah blah. The timing isn't right for us anymore so we're putting TTC on hold indefinitely. As long as I get pregnant within 2.5 years (my desired limit), we're good.

Was difficult for me to accept at first but the MC thing has dragged on for a month. I'm exhausted of this and I've been put off from trying, which I'm glad about, because if I still wanted this and couldn't have it, it would be torture. Anyway, I appreciate all your support so far, and I really hope you guys have all had your babies by the time I'm back. Sending tons of baby dust all your way!!!

XOXOXOXOX :hugs:


----------



## Bushmumma

Oh cupcake huni, best of luck and I hope you forfill everything you need to. I'm sorry that this has drained you so much.. Xo take care sweetie xo


----------



## KylasBaby

Cupcake - I'm so sorry hun. My D&C was quite pricey as well. Being 25 I'm still covered under my parents insurance and my fathers job just switched insurances so we had to pay a lot too. I'm really lucky my parents are covering it for me though. They always do for my medical bills. I'm a nanny for a private family so I don't get health insurance through my job. But I know how much it was and I feel for you. I'm really sorry. At least you can get it done and move on. I was in this limbo land for a good month plus you were in and it's a relief when it's finally over. It's really sad but it's good to be out of limbo. I'm sorry you're putting ttc on hold. Hopefully everything can be worked out for you. :hugs:

AFM, I have my post op appointment in 2 hours. Should get my test results from the tissue testing. The doctor said they wouldn't test the tissue as it was my first MMC. However I was billed for tissue testing so I know they did it. Just hope I don't have to fight him for the results.


----------



## Bushmumma

Hope they don't cause you any drama about receiving the results Kyla. Our health care here in Australia is so much different to other countries. Such a shame that everyone can't be treated equally.. 
Look forward to hearing how your post app goes darlin.


----------



## KylasBaby

Pretty upset right now. Had my post op appointment. After waiting 45 minutes the doctor finally comes in. Doesn't examine me or anything. Asks if I have any issues I say no. Then he asks if I don't have any issues why am I there.....ummm you cut my dead child out of me two months ago remember that? I told him he told me to have a post op appointment. He was like "Oh". So then I asked him for my test results. He had NO IDEA what I was talking about. I said I got a bill for testing. And if I'm gonna pay a pretty penny for that testing I'd expect to have my test results. So then he leaves the room and sends someone from billing in. She comes over to me and says "I hear you have a question on your bill?" No. No I don't. I just want my freaking test results. Then she leaves and eventually they both come in (mind you it's been over an hour and I left work for this appointment and need to get back) and say they have no results....my labs all came back normal. What labs?! I haven't had any bloodwork done! Seriously, I have already lost my child and you're going to make getting the results of why I lost said child this difficult?! Told me to call the hospital the surgery was done at. Well you know what they're gonna tell me? That they can't give results out and to CALL MY DOCTOR! And so my morning is gone and I have no time to do the things I need to at work and all for NOTHING. I'm so upset


----------



## aknqtpie

I'm so sorry Kyla. I know they did tests on the tissue they removed from my D&C, but it was more to double check that there was no specific abnormalities (like molar). So maybe that is what they did. 

That is lame that the doctor was not very helpful when they told you to schedule a follow up. In my follow up, they did a US to make sure that they got everything and what not. 


Cupcake - I am sorry :( Please let us know how everything goes.


----------



## 2nd time

We lost our bean around the 3rd of may hcg was 6 yesterday so trying again from now will prob test june if I can wait that long lol im a poas addict. It was my first loss and was baby number 5 so we are ttc number 5 as our rainbow


----------



## aknqtpie

Sorry for your loss 2nd. :(


----------



## ladders

Kylas I'm so sorry to hear you've had a rough time that sounds really bad, I'm from England and I know we get bad press about the nhs but they have really really looked after me and it's equal for all. Sorry you've had such a shitty time. 
Cupcake also sorry to hear your going through it, the expenses thing is something is something over here we are lucky enough to not have to deal with so I do feel for you having that extra stress. 

I finally got a positive on my opk so I'm going to be testing on Friday 30th


----------



## 2nd time

I really dont know whenni will ov


----------



## 2nd time

ladders said:


> Kylas I'm so sorry to hear you've had a rough time that sounds really bad, I'm from England and I know we get bad press about the nhs but they have really really looked after me and it's equal for all. Sorry you've had such a shitty time.
> Cupcake also sorry to hear your going through it, the expenses thing is something is something over here we are lucky enough to not have to deal with so I do feel for you having that extra stress.
> 
> I finally got a positive on my opk so I'm going to be testing on Friday 30th

How long after did you g3tva poe opk


----------



## ladders

I started bleeding at 6 weeks 5 days on April 29th (monday) and passed red bloods and clots on the weds. Had beta bloods on the Thursday and was only 480, on the Saturday was down to 91, had a scan on the following Monday 5th and everything had gone so I'd already miscarried, by weds I was getting negative hpts so I started opks and got my positive weds so two weeks and two days after the spotting started. I normally have 26 day cycle ovulating on cd 12 and iv tried to figure out why that day would be cycle day one but there's no logic to it so I would suggest using opks because there's no way of predicting how your body will react after, and I definitely tried.


----------



## KylasBaby

Just a quick post as I'm on my way to work, but aknqtpie FX for you today! Hope you get that BFP!!


----------



## Buttrflyl553

I have to catch up and am at work as well but ditto to what kylas said to aknqtpie!

I actually tested again yesterday and bfn but I was at 11 dpo. Testing again tomorrow.
Come in bfps!


----------



## Bushmumma

FXD ladies!!


----------



## aknqtpie

BFN :( took one last night and this morning. I'm 10-12dpo. 

It's ok though. Means I get to enjoy myself in Seattle in a few weeks. :)


----------



## Bushmumma

AK- next cycle you'll catch egg!


----------



## KylasBaby

aknqtpie said:


> BFN :( took one last night and this morning. I'm 10-12dpo.
> 
> It's ok though. Means I get to enjoy myself in Seattle in a few weeks. :)

I'm sorry. Next cycle!


----------



## KylasBaby

Buttrflyl553 said:


> I have to catch up and am at work as well but ditto to what kylas said to aknqtpie!
> 
> I actually tested again yesterday and bfn but I was at 11 dpo. Testing again tomorrow.
> Come in bfps!

My fingers are crossed for you!


----------



## aknqtpie

I puked though this morning... which was odd. So maybe I tested too early?


----------



## Buttrflyl553

aknqtpie said:


> I puked though this morning... which was odd. So maybe I tested too early?

10-12dpo is too early! I would say keep testing :) some people get early bfp and some people get late. Hope you feel ok!


----------



## aknqtpie

I just feel really tired. I want coffee, but am not going to drink it, since that is why I puked this morning!!


----------



## KylasBaby

Agree, BFPs come at all times. I've heard of happen really early (I myself got mine at 6dpo with my loss!) and some really late.


----------



## aknqtpie

I got my first at 10dpo I think.


----------



## 2nd time

I got my 1st neg test after mc today based onnmy cycleni m7ght ov this weekend either way I think spme loving will make me feel better


----------



## slowloris

Little update im waiting to ovulate should be tomorow or day after. Finding it tough being around friends kids today.


----------



## Bushmumma

I feel for ya slow :(... Come on eggy it's time to get caught! FXD this cycle huni :)

I caved and got 6 tests today!! Think I might test early :) never know hey :)


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Just wanted to update my testing quick...bfn 13 dpo this morning. If I am going by my 16 day LP from last month ( still trying to figure out) then it's still early and I will continue testing.


----------



## Bushmumma

FXD butterfly!! I'm testing in the morning hoping to see a squinter :)


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Good luck to you as well!!


----------



## KylasBaby

So busy yesterday so I apologize for not addressing everyone. 

Slow - CATCH THAT EGG! FX and :dust:

Buttrfly & Bush - FX for you both! Can't wait to see them BFP! Many ladies have very healthy babies and don't get their BFPs until later.


----------



## Kyliem87

Hi ladies, can I join please!?

I had an 8 week loss on 17th Jan which resulted in a D&E. My cycle has come back with 30days (it used to be 28days!) but I O on different days (CD 15-19!) so I don't know if I'm coming or going half the time lol. I had bloods taken on Friday to confirm O this month and I am currently 7/8 DPO and starting to get tender boobs, really thick/creamy CM and on/off light cramping but I'm not reading in to them too much and just writing them down to reference for other months if we don't conceive this cycle.

We're off on holiday on 19th June as a pick me up for 2 weeks so who knows - I could be almost 8 weeks pregnant if I'm lucky (lets pray for no morning sickness! Haha).

We've had 1 loss previously - 11/12 weeks which was HORRIFIC! I ended up in hospital for 4 days but I conceived by DD 11 weeks later so fingers crossed for a second rainbow bub! 

:flow:


----------



## KylasBaby

Kyliem87 said:


> Hi ladies, can I join please!?
> 
> I had an 8 week loss on 17th Jan which resulted in a D&E. My cycle has come back with 30days (it used to be 28days!) but I O on different days (CD 15-19!) so I don't know if I'm coming or going half the time lol. I had bloods taken on Friday to confirm O this month and I am currently 7/8 DPO and starting to get tender boobs, really thick/creamy CM and on/off light cramping but I'm not reading in to them too much and just writing them down to reference for other months if we don't conceive this cycle.
> 
> We're off on holiday on 19th June as a pick me up for 2 weeks so who knows - I could be almost 8 weeks pregnant if I'm lucky (lets pray for no morning sickness! Haha).
> 
> We've had 1 loss previously - 11/12 weeks which was HORRIFIC! I ended up in hospital for 4 days but I conceived by DD 11 weeks later so fingers crossed for a second rainbow bub!
> 
> :flow:

I will add you tot he front page. When are you testing? Very sorry for your loss. FX you get your rainbow soon!


----------



## Kyliem87

KylasBaby said:


> Kyliem87 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, can I join please!?
> 
> I had an 8 week loss on 17th Jan which resulted in a D&E. My cycle has come back with 30days (it used to be 28days!) but I O on different days (CD 15-19!) so I don't know if I'm coming or going half the time lol. I had bloods taken on Friday to confirm O this month and I am currently 7/8 DPO and starting to get tender boobs, really thick/creamy CM and on/off light cramping but I'm not reading in to them too much and just writing them down to reference for other months if we don't conceive this cycle.
> 
> We're off on holiday on 19th June as a pick me up for 2 weeks so who knows - I could be almost 8 weeks pregnant if I'm lucky (lets pray for no morning sickness! Haha).
> 
> We've had 1 loss previously - 11/12 weeks which was HORRIFIC! I ended up in hospital for 4 days but I conceived by DD 11 weeks later so fingers crossed for a second rainbow bub!
> 
> :flow:
> 
> I will add you tot he front page. When are you testing? Very sorry for your loss. FX you get your rainbow soon!Click to expand...

Officially I'll be testing on the 22nd please hun! Thank you :flow:


----------



## KylasBaby

Updated the front page. 

hanni and Fairydust you guys still with us? Testing soon FX!


----------



## Bushmumma

POAS FMU and a bfn I was sure I seen something but I'm sure it's nothing lol... I think I'm 9-11dpo and app is telling me to test on 25th so I may wait for a few days to test again... This is my symptoms now... Very sore swollen bbs, very dry skin, pimples, feeling a little sick to my stomach and last night I was HOT! Cm is very thick and creamy there's a lot of it too. I am still holding on :).. 

GL butterfly xo


----------



## brunettebimbo

Good Luck! May just be too early :)


----------



## Bushmumma

Here is my test from this morning thought I'd post on here too... Please tell me what you think!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 15


----------



## nessaw

Hi everyone. Bfn this morning on cb digi on what I think is 14dpo (didn't use opks this month). If af is here tom then we'll have had 2 normal post mc cycles. Also finally got the ashes of my babies back. The hospital was meant to call but didn't and I emailed on wed as it had been over 3 months. I was so convinced they had lost them but someone tracked them down. The cremation date was 31st march so we could have had them home for well over a month. Trying not to get cross but...


----------



## slowloris

GL to all testing at the mo! And glad you got the ashes nessaw x
i got a pos opk today for second day so will be in tww soon!


----------



## KylasBaby

Bush - I'm sorry but I don't see anything :(. Hopefully it's too early. 

nessaw - sorry about the bfn. At least your cycles are normalizing though that's always good. Sorry about the hospital. They suck sometimes. 

Slow - woohoo! Get to that BD! 

AFM - started spotting yesterday and today I'm cramping something fierce and had a temp dip so pretty confident AF will start today or tomorrow. Not sure what's going on with my body. In positive I ovulated last week and it wasn't just an LH surge before AF as my temp rose and I had ovulation pain. But I'm not sad AF is here early. Just moves my timeline up a bit.


----------



## Bushmumma

Nessaw- it's great you have your baby's with you now :hugs:

Slow- can't wait to see your results of :sex: this cycle FXD!! 
I got a v v light positive today, the pic is above.. I'm testing again in the morning...


----------



## Bushmumma

All good Kyla- it's so light... I'm testing again in the morning and hope it's a bit darker... I'm 9dpo and wasn't testing til 26th anyway, I just couldn't wait.. Silly I know. 

Hope af hurries along and you can get to the makings of your rainbow :).. Have you found another donor?


----------



## KylasBaby

AF is here. Yay! Silly to be excited about that haha

I might have. Not positive yet. FX!


----------



## Bushmumma

Woo hoo! And yay for a maybe... FXD


----------



## KylasBaby

Haha thanks. I've been emailing someone but sometimes he takes a while to get back. I just emailed him my change of schedule as my cycle started earlier so I'd need a donor earlier. FX he can do it! Also if I conceive this cycle my due date would be feb 22. 22 is my favorite number! And that's also the birthdate of the youngest of the boys I nanny. Hopefully that all means good things!


----------



## Bushmumma

Here's to hoping!! Best if luck :)


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Alright gonna try to finally catch up :D

Holly good luck this ( well I guess next) month! Only takes one time!

Aknqtpie how are you doing? Did you test again?

Kylas so sorry about your donor and doctor experience. I kind of felt put off by doctors as well and I feel as though this is when they are needed the most. Can you change doctors or make a complaint? I changed doctors after my d and c because I felt like one I had seen earlier was more empathetic.
Seems like fate that the donor flaked because I'm sure you would rather have someone reliable. Yay for AF for you :)

Brunette how are you doing?

Kbcupcake so sorry about all that is happening. I still owe $2500 for my d and c so I understand what you are going through. I know the amount of money for birth is SO much more but definitely would be worth it. I hope that this break works out for you and when you come back you get your BFP quick!

2nd time I'm sorry for your loss. Our bodies can definitely be confusing after loss and some don't get AF for much time or even ovulate. I hope your body gets sorted soon.

Kylie sorry for your loss. Good luck this month.

Slow how are you doing?

Bush I swear I see a squinter of a line! Good luck and can't wait to see the next test

Nessaw sorry for bfn. Digitals sometimes take awhile though so guess time will tell. Good luck

Hope I got everyone in there...if not hello to all :)

I tested this morning at 14dpo and bfn. Gonna wait until 16 dpo next to test. Started cramping so I'm guessing AF is on the way. I know by history cramping can be pregnancy but not really thinking so for this month.


----------



## brunettebimbo

When is AF due butterfly? Keeping FX for you!

I'm doing ok thanks :) Still scared but trying to stay positive


----------



## Bushmumma

Hello buttrfly! Hope you see a BFP in a couple of days FXD for you.. Thanks for squinting :lol: I'll be testing again in the morning so I'll put it up when I have time, busy day tomorrow...


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Brunette I know it's hard but staying positive is the best thing! I am still trying to figure out my LP. Couple months ago was 10 days and last month was 16 days. If I am going based off of last month AF would be due Tuesday. We shall see :)

Thanks bush! Hoping for you also!


----------



## aknqtpie

No more testing as of yet. Started spotting yesterday, which usually happens about 2 days before AF comes full blown. So, looks like AF will show mon/tues. Wednesday will be my next test date if nothing is here. 

I am okay with it though. I was disappointed at first.. but we are going to Seattle in two weeks, so just means I can have more fun :)


----------



## nessaw

Bushmumma I see it!  hope it's darker tom.


----------



## Bushmumma

Couldn't see anything much this morning :(... Maybe a line but not sure so will wait and test again with SMU tomorrow... Only time will tell :)


----------



## slowloris

Bushmama how.many dpo are you?
aknqt good luck hopefully spotting is implanation this time!
any one else about to be testing? 
im doing well here, been so busy lately.tho, ive barely had the chance to sit down for 5 mins!


----------



## Bushmumma

I'm 10dpo today I think... 

How's you apart from being busy?


----------



## slowloris

Yeah im pretty good. Been doing exercise every day and eating well to try n lose a little weight. But been working everyday too! And its been nice weather here so.trying to get out in the sun! How r you? X


----------



## Bushmumma

Pretty great all over... Winter is moving in and it's starting to cool down which is lovely because it's family snuggle and movie time :)... We kinda dog pile on each other on the lounge and watch a movie it's sweet...

Feeling a little sick on and off, headaches most days, sore itchy boobs, and pimples... So keeping my hopes up :).. Though I think I've become a POAS addict :haha: today when I restocked on tests I look at frer ovulation kits today and I haven't before, I'll be POAS for O next cycle if this one doesn't turn out to be a BFP.. 

Good to know your doing well sweetie and enjoying the nice weather... Tomorrow I'm going to walk the paddock and take pictures of my horses to share with you all :) having them in my life keeps me grounded :)..


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Bush levels go up every couple of day so maybe test again then? I know how frustrating it is, especially to wait!


----------



## Bushmumma

Thanks buttrfly, I know this, I just want to POAS in case something shows up... You never know and 2 days is such a long wait... I hope it's a BFP because if not I'll be broke from spending all our money on tests haha... I'll have to get a job to fund my newly growing habit!! :rofl:


----------



## KylasBaby

So I have no idea what's going on with my body. AF started yesterday. I think. It was very light. And today I'm barely spotting. I'm so confused. I've had 2 AFs I believe since my MMC and this is the only one that's been like this


----------



## aknqtpie

Good morning ladies. 

Despite what my ticker says, AF still hasn't started.. Still doing the spotting thing. But she should show up today or tomorrow. I am CD28. Still planning on testing on Wednesday if she hasn't shown by then. But I don't think it will come to that.


----------



## slowloris

Kylas that must be stressful. Maybe you body is just taking a bit longer to straighten out after mc. Hope it gets easier for you to track soon!

aknqt- i really hope its good news and not af! Have you any symptoms?


----------



## 2nd time

I am a totalnpoas addict lol 2 negs yoday but I thihkmi could be 2dpo lol I know . Been bdancing ebery day since wed last so giving ourselves the best chsnfeni hooe


----------



## aknqtpie

Not really, just been really tired.. but that happens around AF too. So I guess nothing that couldn't also be pre-AF symptoms. I am betting she shows tomorrow.


----------



## Bushmumma

AK- I hope she doesn't!! FXD


----------



## aknqtpie

I am kind of at the point that i kind of wish she would, so I could move onto the next cycle.


----------



## Bushmumma

Yeah I know what you mean... :)


----------



## aknqtpie

I have come to terms.. and now my body is just being all tricksy with me.


----------



## Bushmumma

Ahahaha trickery is not fair is it... Betrayed by your own body.. 
Why does it do this to us!!? 
Oh and our minds are able to trick our bodies too!! It's a vicious circle :)


----------



## aknqtpie

Oh, I know. I am starting to psychologically doubt myself that maybe I am pregnant. But I am resisting until wednesday.


----------



## Bushmumma

I wish I could resist!! But :nope: I can't.. 
Holding out is good:)


----------



## Bushmumma

Well I just read the new tests I got yesterday and I screwed myself!!
They are fr but not early response!! Says to test day of missed period or after :(.. Oh nooooo!!! They are the strip ones where you pee in the cup. 

Do I continue test daily or save myself the worry of seeing no line and test on the day af is due? Hmmmm... Stupid stupid I thought I was doing great to, it's was $14.50 for three of these v's $19.00 for 3 frer the ones with the pink cap..


----------



## brunettebimbo

Nightmare! When is AF due?


----------



## Bushmumma

Is due on 25th-26th but I'm still not 100% sure as last cycle was 34days and this is going of a 28-29day cycle... And the other thing is I BD'd right through the fertile window before and after... All I had to go off was EWCM and my Ovia app telling me when was optimal going of a regular cycle.. So really I'm not even 100% sure on much at all.. I guess we will see what happens though hey :)


----------



## brunettebimbo

Far to early to be testing then! Will keep my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Bushmumma

Tui- I just found this:

hCG levels in weeks from LMP (gestational age)* : 3 weeks LMP: 5 - 50 mIU/ml 4 weeks LMP: 5 - 426 mIU/ml 5 weeks LMP: 18 - 7,340...

That means I could have a bit more of a wait up my sleeve than first thought... Oh well :) still got everything crossed.. 
What's worse now is this whole week I haven't/won't be able to bd because DH is not home since Saturday.. And we see him again on Friday by then I truly hope to have a result.. But then again it's only 3 days away :/ confused now!!


----------



## slowloris

Bush hope you get that conclusive result soon!


----------



## Bushmumma

Slow thanks, me too. I'm just a mess tonight can't seem to hold myself together... I'll continue to be my happy self and the morning will bring a new day :)..
How's you darlin?


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Sorry kylas:( right after my d and c I would definitely have spotting days that start and stop before AF. Pain in the butt. Hope it straightens out!

I know what you mean aknqtpie sometimes just want to move on. I am at that place also!

Bush good luck! One thing I did learn when I wasn't doing OPKs and then started is that I ovulated so much later than I thought so using them is not a bad idea. I ordered the cheap ones off amazon so could poas like 3 times a day!

2nd didn't you just have your lists? I apologize if I am off with that...did you get a positive for O? You mentioned being 2 dpo

Another bfn for me today at 16dpo. I just also want to move on. These long cycles are terrible, I'm up to day 43. Specialist appointment Friday so would be nice to at least be able to tell them what is going on.


----------



## Bushmumma

Thanks buttrfly, I know it could of been later and really I have no idea.. I'm oy going off my cm and Ovia app... It's ok first TTC journey and I'm learning each and everyday :).. If I luck out this month I'll be get my hands on an O kit be reading up and asking a bucket load of questions.. 

But for now I'll keep my FXD and pray that it's gunba be my month..


----------



## ladders

Hope your okay bush sounds like a pretty rough ride lately so I'm thinking about you. 

I got my positive opk on weds and so I'm around 5dpo, so strange to be back counting the days, sounds silly as I only knew I was pregnant for three weeks but it was so so much better than this, frigging hate ttc


----------



## Bushmumma

Hey ladders welcome back! Thanks darlin, had a small (perhaps rather bigger) moment where I went if the rails there :)... I'm good though what will be will be :).. 

So FXD crossed while counting the days away sticky :dust: to you sweetie :)..


----------



## Bushmumma

Good night my darlings.... Sleep tight don't let the bed bugs bite!!!
Hehe... I think I need some resting :) xo


----------



## aknqtpie

Well I am officially out. AF just showed :( 

Put me down for testing on June 16. But I might test a little earlier.


----------



## KylasBaby

aknqtpie said:


> Well I am officially out. AF just showed :(
> 
> Put me down for testing on June 16. But I might test a little earlier.

Sorry hun. Big FX for next cycle!
I'll change the front page when I get home.


----------



## KylasBaby

Okay, updates the front page. Let me know if I need to change anything else. Any more :bfp: to add?! Or anyone need their testing dates changed for next cycle?

AFM, I'm still spotting weirdly. Not to get too tmi, but there have been a few spots on a pad and some clots, but the majority has just been when I wipe and it's just been light and pink. I usually get some deep red and brown. So I'm wondering if it's a very very light AF or if it's just 4+ days of spotting. Wish I knew.


----------



## Bushmumma

Kyla I hope your body gets back in the swing of things soon for you xo 

AK- sorry the :witch: got you, FXD tighter for you this time :)

So test was BFN and I'm sure it's the tests as they say 'test as early as day of noises period or after'... So I'll keep testing away and keep you updated...


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Sorry Kyla hope your body is regulated soon.

Good luck bushmumma.

Sorry aknqtpie, good luck for next cycle.

I'm still in limbo!


----------



## Bushmumma

Thanks buttrfly... Ima need it :) 
Hope you get outta limbo soon... Xo


----------



## KylasBaby

AF seems to be fully here today. Woohoo! Oh how my life has changed getting excited about that haha. Hopefully it keeps going. Not sure if I should count today ad the first day or when I started spotting? Opinions?


----------



## nessaw

Me please kyla. Af showed today. Prob test around the 18th next month. Thanks.


----------



## KylasBaby

nessaw said:


> Me please kyla. Af showed today. Prob test around the 18th next month. Thanks.

Sorry hun. Next cycle we are all getting out BFPs!


----------



## aknqtpie

Thanks ladies. I think the timing was all off last time around. It was more wishful thinking. More better timed BDing will happen this time around. 

We are going to be in Seattle around when I should be O'ing. We were originally sharing a room with my friends the whole weekend, but decided to get our own room for saturday night. (we will share friday night). This way drunken sexy time shenannigans can happen lol.

Could make an awesome story "You were conceived in Seattle during post Soccer game drunken shennanigan sexy time".... my mom scarred me for life by telling me I was conceived in Hawaii.. OH's mom told him he was conceived in the back of a pickup truck.. might was well continue the scarring on and have a good story to tell.


----------



## KylasBaby

I was conceived in a pool....and since my mother told me I've never forgotten haha


----------



## Bushmumma

Ladies I took a test this morning that showed a vv faint BFP!! I took another just before and it is a vv faint BFP with hardly any pee, I only half filled the cup :haha: didn't hold it either... There will be a darker one in the morning I think :)


----------



## slowloris

Bush how exciting!!! Have you got pics? Cant wait for next one!

im just chilling at 3dpo today.... Looking wait ahead. Not sure when to start testing. Iwould like to holdout as.long as pos but going to a hen do at a festival at 11-12dpo. Think i would like to know by then incase i get tempted to have a drink! Gonna be tough as no one knows we are ttc. 

one another note tried a tai chi class last night and it was really good! X


----------



## Bushmumma

There's some pics on the May, June, July thread... Get your eyes ready it's a squinter!! :haha: but it's there and that's soo awesome :) 
Tell me what ya think k :) 
Roll on 11-12dpo!!! FXD darlin!!


----------



## 2nd time

I tested already can any8ne see anything
 



Attached Files:







20140523_092901.jpg
File size: 9.2 KB
Views: 3









20140523_092851.jpg
File size: 9.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## slowloris

I cam see something but on my phone so cant see if its pink? So exciting!!


----------



## KylasBaby

Hey ladies! Just checking in to see how were all doing. CD 3 for me so I start taking my femara today and I take it for 4 days. Hopefully gives me a nice strong eggy!

2nd - I'm sorry I don't see anything. But it's also really blurry. Maybe you're too early.


----------



## 2nd time

It is blury sorry


----------



## slowloris

Good luck kylas. I hope everything goes to plan this month for you too x


----------



## KylasBaby

Thanks Slow. You too!


----------



## pink_phoenix

Wow just read thru all 27 pages in one go. Great to hear all the stories. 

Im so sorry for all you ladies losses x

Congrats to you lucky few with BFP x

Love and hugs to those who got there AF this month, FX's and baby dust for your next cycles xx

And the best of luck to those who are still to test x

A little about me,
Found out in march i was preg a week after major brain surgery, panicked as to my knowledge i still had coil in situ. Own doc was in no rush to sort so i went to a local a and e and said i was spotting and in pain,got a scan at EPAU the next day, coil was gone and bub was fine. 
12w scan was booked for my birthday and about 3 days before started with what felt like mild AF cramps and spotting i thought was brought on by BM and straining. Went to a and e and treatment was awful. Waited for 3 hours, finally got seen they took urine and bloods. The. Doc came i and sent me home with out even looking at and results. Pain got worse so day after went to different a and e. this time bloods and urine came back ok. Felt a little relieved. 
Went to the booked 12w scan to find baby had died around 8-9 weeks. Was devastated. D and C was booked for 1st thing next morning but miscarried naturally in the night. Ended up i. A and e, admited to ward and scanned and sent home in the morning. 
Me and OH have decided we really want to actually try after everything. Was originally going to wait a few months but after lots of researching decided to just not use any contraceptive and let nature take its course. 
Today is exactly one week since i MC and bleeding has stopped. Thinking its going to be best to start the folic acid again and back to watching what i eat and drink seen as we both had a few days we just did as we pleased after MC xx
Would really like to conceive this month but trying not to get to worked up xxx

Sorry for long story but still finding that talking about what happened makes things easier xxx

All the very best to all you ladies xx

Love pink xxxx


----------



## KylasBaby

pink_phoenix said:


> Wow just read thru all 27 pages in one go. Great to hear all the stories.
> 
> Im so sorry for all you ladies losses x
> 
> Congrats to you lucky few with BFP x
> 
> Love and hugs to those who got there AF this month, FX's and baby dust for your next cycles xx
> 
> And the best of luck to those who are still to test x
> 
> A little about me,
> Found out in march i was preg a week after major brain surgery, panicked as to my knowledge i still had coil in situ. Own doc was in no rush to sort so i went to a local a and e and said i was spotting and in pain,got a scan at EPAU the next day, coil was gone and bub was fine.
> 12w scan was booked for my birthday and about 3 days before started with what felt like mild AF cramps and spotting i thought was brought on by BM and straining. Went to a and e and treatment was awful. Waited for 3 hours, finally got seen they took urine and bloods. The. Doc came i and sent me home with out even looking at and results. Pain got worse so day after went to different a and e. this time bloods and urine came back ok. Felt a little relieved.
> Went to the booked 12w scan to find baby had died around 8-9 weeks. Was devastated. D and C was booked for 1st thing next morning but miscarried naturally in the night. Ended up i. A and e, admited to ward and scanned and sent home in the morning.
> Me and OH have decided we really want to actually try after everything. Was originally going to wait a few months but after lots of researching decided to just not use any contraceptive and let nature take its course.
> Today is exactly one week since i MC and bleeding has stopped. Thinking its going to be best to start the folic acid again and back to watching what i eat and drink seen as we both had a few days we just did as we pleased after MC xx
> Would really like to conceive this month but trying not to get to worked up xxx
> 
> Sorry for long story but still finding that talking about what happened makes things easier xxx
> 
> All the very best to all you ladies xx
> 
> Love pink xxxx

So sorry for your loss. We all understand what you have been through. I hope you get your rainbow soon! I'll add you to the front page. Do you have a test date?

Also brunette, do you have a due date? Gonna add that to the front page :)


----------



## pink_phoenix

Thank you xx

Im thinking about the 16th. Thought it might be a nice surprise for OH for fathers day x


----------



## KylasBaby

pink_phoenix said:


> Thank you xx
> 
> Im thinking about the 16th. Thought it might be a nice surprise for OH for fathers day x

Awesome. I'll add you to the June testers. :dust:


----------



## brunettebimbo

I do :) 17th January.


----------



## KylasBaby

brunettebimbo said:


> I do :) 17th January.

:happydance: so happy for you!


----------



## pink_phoenix

brunettebimbo said:


> I do :) 17th January.

Yayy congratulations :happydance:


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Sorry about AF to those that she came for!
Your stories make me want to ask how I was conceived! Haha

Bush very exciting I would love to see a picture! Fxed for you!

2nd I can't see anything I'm sorry :( what dpo are you? I don't remember if you said you had a positive opk or if you were doing without.

Good luck Kyla's. How do you like femara?

So sorry for your loss pink. Good luck moving forward. As Kylas said we understand what you are going through! If you need anything we are here.

Brunette. Anything new?

I went to the RE for my consult today! So very happy we did...starting to have some hope. Testing and what not right now and having an HSG (hysterasalpingogram) in the next couple of weeks then will have a follow up once that and blood work come back to discuss a plan. Seems like IUI is where we will go but the cycle after this one. I am sure hoping this cycle is shorter so we can get everything started..I'm impatient! Oh and that being said yeah AF is about here as I started spotting. Depending in my cycle I am probably not testing until July because this month I am still on day 46 grrr.


----------



## KylasBaby

Buttrfly - that's great you are getting testing done. I hope that will give you some answers. Hopefully nothing major and you get a good plan in place to get your rainbow. 
I love femara. I have zero side effects with it. I take it at night too though so that helps. Makes me O so it does it's job.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Great news about the testing. I hope you get answers soon :)

AFM - Nausea started yesterday and I've been really painfully constipated so ended up at the Doctors! 6 weeks today :) Scan on Tuesday!


----------



## slowloris

Hi pink!
brunette ms is a good sign that things are going well! :)
buttrfly glad.the.consult went well. FX you get the answers/solutions soon. 

afm- woke up with a pulled shoulder?! Really could do with a massage :( but hopefully it'll go away soon. IM on day 20 or a 30 day exercise programme and really want to do it without missing a day! Lost 5 pounds so far doing it!


----------



## brunettebimbo

I hope so. Started throwing up this morning. 

Are you doing the 30day shred? Well done on the weightloss!


----------



## pink_phoenix

Buttrflyl553 said:


> Sorry about AF to those that she came for!
> Your stories make me want to ask how I was conceived! Haha
> 
> Bush very exciting I would love to see a picture! Fxed for you!
> 
> 2nd I can't see anything I'm sorry :( what dpo are you? I don't remember if you said you had a positive opk or if you were doing without.
> 
> Good luck Kyla's. How do you like femara?
> 
> So sorry for your loss pink. Good luck moving forward. As Kylas said we understand what you are going through! If you need anything we are here.
> 
> Brunette. Anything new?
> 
> I went to the RE for my consult today! So very happy we did...starting to have some hope. Testing and what not right now and having an HSG (hysterasalpingogram) in the next couple of weeks then will have a follow up once that and blood work come back to discuss a plan. Seems like IUI is where we will go but the cycle after this one. I am sure hoping this cycle is shorter so we can get everything started..I'm impatient! Oh and that being said yeah AF is about here as I started spotting. Depending in my cycle I am probably not testing until July because this month I am still on day 46 grrr.

thank you, I do love the support the ladies give on here, its a real god send some times

wishing you all the best with your consultant and follow ups, I can imagine the waiting must be driving you crazy now xx



slowloris said:


> Hi pink!
> brunette ms is a good sign that things are going well! :)
> buttrfly glad.the.consult went well. FX you get the answers/solutions soon.
> 
> afm- woke up with a pulled shoulder?! Really could do with a massage :( but hopefully it'll go away soon. IM on day 20 or a 30 day exercise programme and really want to do it without missing a day! Lost 5 pounds so far doing it!

hellooooo :flower:



brunettebimbo said:


> I hope so. Started throwing up this morning.
> 
> Are you doing the 30day shred? Well done on the weightloss!

can I just ask what is the 30day shred? I saw it a little earlier on the thread but didn't see much about it after that

hope everyone has a great day today xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

It's an exercise DVD by Jillian Micheals. It's about 30minutes a day


----------



## Bushmumma

Ladies I got my frer today and POAS as soon as I got home... It was 2:14pm nothing showed up... I'll test in morning and see if nothing is there then I'll test and see which shows first af or line... Af due tomorrow... I'll keep you updated :) 

Pink- g'day darlin, sorry about your loss :hugs: you'll find pretty amazing support here with a wonderful group of like minded ladies.. FXD for you and :dust: 

Slow- well done on the wieghtloss!! Thanks brilliant :)


----------



## pink_phoenix

brunettebimbo said:


> It's an exercise DVD by Jillian Micheals. It's about 30minutes a day

Ahh right, may have to look into that. Thanks x



Bushmumma said:


> Ladies I got my frer today and POAS as soon as I got home... It was 2:14pm nothing showed up... I'll test in morning and see if nothing is there then I'll test and see which shows first af or line... Af due tomorrow... I'll keep you updated :)
> 
> Pink- g'day darlin, sorry about your loss :hugs: you'll find pretty amazing support here with a wonderful group of like minded ladies.. FXD for you and :dust:
> 
> Slow- well done on the wieghtloss!! Thanks brilliant :)

Thanks hun, :dust: to you too xx


----------



## 2nd time

I actually have no idea how many dpo I am I didnt uses opk byt I did notice the change in my cvm but to be fair we bnd every day this month so hope to have caught it will continue to bd untill af shows or positive test


----------



## slowloris

Brunette yes it is that one! Seems to work! 
shoulder has majorly.improved.so in gonna do it in a bit.

thanks all its been a challenge but worth it! Have had a couple.fairy cakes today AND two shortbread cookies. But.i was at a party :)


----------



## Bushmumma

Nothing showed on this mornings test and still no af


----------



## slowloris

aww bush remember it isnt over till af arrives. fx for you xx


----------



## slowloris

i was naughty and didnt do 3o day shred yesterday. :blush:
BUT it was because i was scared to! I started getting a heavy pressure feeling, mild cramping. And just did not want to be jumping about incase its implantation. Although in my head i know it probably wouldnt make a difference.

Anyways I couldnt get to sleep because the pressure feeling was still there, and know ive woken up to it as well. Anyone had this? It really feels like AF is on her way but i have over a week to go before its due?!

Also slight TMI alert, but OH wanted the hanky panky this morning and i had to stop because i just couldnt get into it/aroused. which is weird, ive never had that happen before?! :shrug:

im only 6/7dpo so all this stuff is really throwing me off!


----------



## KylasBaby

slowloris said:


> i was naughty and didnt do 3o day shred yesterday. :blush:
> BUT it was because i was scared to! I started getting a heavy pressure feeling, mild cramping. And just did not want to be jumping about incase its implantation. Although in my head i know it probably wouldnt make a difference.
> 
> Anyways I couldnt get to sleep because the pressure feeling was still there, and know ive woken up to it as well. Anyone had this? It really feels like AF is on her way but i have over a week to go before its due?!
> 
> Also slight TMI alert, but OH wanted the hanky panky this morning and i had to stop because i just couldnt get into it/aroused. which is weird, ive never had that happen before?! :shrug:
> 
> im only 6/7dpo so all this stuff is really throwing me off!

With my loss I definitely felt implantation. It felt like some dull cramping/pressure for a few moments and then was gone. Very noticeable. I remember exactly when it happened I was sitting at work.


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Thanks for the support ladies!

I have heard great things about femara kylas. How are things going with the donors? Anything set up?

Brunette I'm sorry about the sick feelings but in a way it must be great to feel! Look forward to hearing about your scan!

Good for you with the weight loss slow! Sounds good that you are taking it easy with your cramping. Here's hoping it's implantation! 

Thanks pink how are you feeling?

Bush I hope you see those pink lines soon and AF stays away!

Wow 2nd BDing everyday this month..good for you! I remember my AF was 6 weeks after my loss and it seemed to take forever! I hope you don't get to that point and your BFP comes

CD 2 for me and will schedule HSG when they are open on Tuesday! She mentioned mineral oil for lubrication so going to get that too. As scary as it may be I think I will ditch OPKs this month as recommended and take it easy until they monitor next month. Only trouble will be that I will have no clue when AF may come! Not that she was on track anyway ;)


----------



## nessaw

Hi pink. 
2nd every day is some good going!
Must look up 30 day shred. When I got pg the 2nd timd I was losing weight to get below 30bmi to be referred for ivf. Back on the swimming/wiifit/cut down on fizzy pop schedule. Hoping it works. Got the cbfm out. Time to poas tom @cd 6.


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Nessaw will you be doing IVF?


----------



## nessaw

Buttrfly my understanding is you have to wait a year after falling pg naturally. I need to investigate. At the moment I feel I want to see if we can do it ourselves now I know we can. The first mc was after being told I didn't ovulate (I did just v early so didn't show properly on cd21 tests) and was a blighted ovum so we were very down thinking there was no hope. Now of course there is the worry of multiples again which I couldn't cope with the stress of after this mc. Ivf and the high possibility of twins would be too much for us I think.


----------



## KylasBaby

Buttrfly - I think it's a pretty good drug. It doesn't thin your lining or have the risk for multiples as great as clomid does. Nor have all the nasty side effects. I'd recommend it to anyone needing fertility medication. And it tends to be less expensive as it is technically a breast cancer medication :)
Working things out with a donor. Almost positive it will work out. He is close to my work so that's great. Fingers crossed it works out! Finding a donor is so stressful


----------



## 2nd time

5Had a couple of days off as I have started having panic attacks had them 4 years ago before I fell preg with dd1 so guess im not dealing with things aswell as I thought


----------



## 2nd time

And I now have non fertile cmu


----------



## KylasBaby

I've found my donor! Been speaking for a while and we've officially agreed to move forward! Just working out a contract and were good to go. FX the femara makes me ovulate when I'm supposed to!


----------



## Bushmumma

POAS again this morning as no af andaybe a faint line DH has agreed maybe surely he can't have line eye!! :haha:


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hi can I join you ladies? Had a loss at 12 weeks in January. Still ttc no 2 and I think af has just arrived meaning I'm starting cycle 6 now :cry:


----------



## Bushmumma

MrsW come on in darlin :hugs: pretty great group here too!


----------



## 2nd time

Bushmumma said:


> POAS again this morning as no af andaybe a faint line DH has agreed maybe surely he can't have line eye!! :haha:

Pic?


----------



## KylasBaby

Mrs W 11 said:


> Hi can I join you ladies? Had a loss at 12 weeks in January. Still ttc no 2 and I think af has just arrived meaning I'm starting cycle 6 now :cry:

Welcome! So sorry for your loss. We all have been there. When will you be testing?


----------



## slowloris

Bush do u have a pic? So hope its a bfp honey xx

kylas glad u have another doner sorted. Exciting!!


----------



## Bushmumma

Sorry 2nd no pic I'm not with it ATM :/


----------



## slowloris

Test this am :bfn: only 7 or 8 dpo so not bothered! Cramping has gone away to day not sure if that's a good sign or not. Will have to see if i cramp around the same time next month.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Thanks ladies! Kylasbaby I have such a short luteul phase at the moment that I never get to testing before af turns up. But I guess 23rd June theoretically if af hadn't come by then. 

Does anyone else think fertility testing in the uk is really poor? I got pregnant first time trying with my dd and my mmc baby. Since the mmc my cycles are all over the place and not improving but my dr just said stop worrying about it?! She said I'd have to be ttc 2 years before I'd be referred. Yet I'm convinced there is a problem, likely hormone related and can't seem to find anywhere that can help me.


----------



## slowloris

IM not really sure, but they said to me not to worry after 2 mc and that theyd start looking into it after 3. Seems horrible, i don't want to have 3! Two is enough, as both were a bit later in first tri.


----------



## brunettebimbo

My Doctor explained it all really well to me. I was upset they wouldn't test before 3 but I totally understand why. 

I thought they tested after 1 year of TTC?


----------



## Mrs W 11

I thought so too bb and I'm nearly 34 so I hoped maybe sooner but my dr told me last week that in my area it's 2 years. 

I feel sure there's a problem causing this as I've got pregnant so easily in the past but I don't know where to turn for help :cry:


----------



## pink_phoenix

Buttrflyl553 said:


> Thanks for the support ladies!
> 
> I have heard great things about femara kylas. How are things going with the donors? Anything set up?
> 
> Brunette I'm sorry about the sick feelings but in a way it must be great to feel! Look forward to hearing about your scan!
> 
> Good for you with the weight loss slow! Sounds good that you are taking it easy with your cramping. Here's hoping it's implantation!
> 
> Thanks pink how are you feeling?
> 
> Bush I hope you see those pink lines soon and AF stays away!
> 
> Wow 2nd BDing everyday this month..good for you! I remember my AF was 6 weeks after my loss and it seemed to take forever! I hope you don't get to that point and your BFP comes
> 
> CD 2 for me and will schedule HSG when they are open on Tuesday! She mentioned mineral oil for lubrication so going to get that too. As scary as it may be I think I will ditch OPKs this month as recommended and take it easy until they monitor next month. Only trouble will be that I will have no clue when AF may come! Not that she was on track anyway ;)

Just frustrated, thought i was done with bleeding so started BDing only ti have a gust of blood whilst making breakfast. Was like end of a period mixed with CM. now worried its been too soon and gonna get an infection. Just sick of it all now. 
Wishing u lots of luck with this cycle



nessaw said:


> Hi pink.
> 2nd every day is some good going!
> Must look up 30 day shred. When I got pg the 2nd timd I was losing weight to get below 30bmi to be referred for ivf. Back on the swimming/wiifit/cut down on fizzy pop schedule. Hoping it works. Got the cbfm out. Time to poas tom @cd 6.

Helloooo :flower:

I need to get back on a healthy eating plan. Was great whilst prego but just thought what the heck this last week and done and ate as i pleased. Even had 2 drinks in the sun, really pushed the boat out haha


----------



## KylasBaby

Mrs W 11 said:


> Thanks ladies! Kylasbaby I have such a short luteul phase at the moment that I never get to testing before af turns up. But I guess 23rd June theoretically if af hadn't come by then.

Added you to the front page!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Thank you x


----------



## aknqtpie

Welcome to the new ladies, and I am sorry for your losses. This is a great group of ladies here! :)

Fx'd bush!!!! 

I hate this time waiting before we can start baby making. Oh well, practicing is fun too :) I just realized that I am testing around fathers day. But I think I will wait until after fathers day to test.


----------



## pink_phoenix

aknqtpie said:


> Welcome to the new ladies, and I am sorry for your losses. This is a great group of ladies here! :)
> 
> Fx'd bush!!!!
> 
> I hate this time waiting before we can start baby making. Oh well, practicing is fun too :) I just realized that I am testing around fathers day. But I think I will wait until after fathers day to test.

I was gonna test around fathers day but realised its prob gonna be far too early. Not dared do a test to see if my hormones have leveled out. Feel awful this past few days. Like im due on already, cant stop sleeping and just wanna keep eating till the point im sick :( really really hating my body at the minute and startung to struggle with everything xx


----------



## ladders

Sorry iv not been around for a while we are selling and moving house and been pretty stressful but on the plus side it has kept my mind off the tww I'm testing Saturday if af stays away until then because I'm currently 10dpo

Bush I'm really hoping that line gets stronger for you fx


----------



## Bushmumma

Hey ladies af showed last night, I'm happy though because it's a proper bleed and it'll be first proper bleed since loss :).. Kinda excited now as I'll be able to indicate o easier cycle was 29days which is perfect for me! Pretty happy. Thanks for all the support over last week and half, very thankful :). 

How are you all?


----------



## KylasBaby

Bushmumma said:


> Hey ladies af showed last night, I'm happy though because it's a proper bleed and it'll be first proper bleed since loss :).. Kinda excited now as I'll be able to indicate o easier cycle was 29days which is perfect for me! Pretty happy. Thanks for all the support over last week and half, very thankful :).
> 
> How are you all?

Sorry AF showed but that's good you had a proper cycle. Let me know when you're testing next and I'll change the front page. FX!


----------



## Bushmumma

Kyla thank you.... I'll check it out for you and get back to you :)


----------



## Bushmumma

Kyla I'll start testing on or about the 20th that's 4dats before af is due.


----------



## nessaw

Sorry about af bush. It's good tho like you said to know you're back to a normal cycle.
Started cbfm this week. 2 low fertility days so far. When I took clomid it pushed my ov back to cd12 and it stayed there. Really hoping the mc hasn't messed that up. Cd7 at the mo. Think the cbfm used to go to high at cd9. Will keep you posted! 
Hi mrw w. Sorry that you find yourself here. X


----------



## Bushmumma

Ladies I bought a pack of pre-conception pills today, here are some of the ingredients in them...
Folic acid, B1&2, iron, B6, B12, biotin, B5, omega3, dha, EPA, Q10, D3, vitamin E and others.. Claims to support a healthy female reproductive system, supply nutrients for healthy O & support normal/natural conception. It cost me $37 for 28 days worth so I hope I got it right... 
Please tell me yes or no :) I'd hate to keep spending the money if it's not really as good as it says..


----------



## KylasBaby

Bushmumma said:


> Kyla I'll start testing on or about the 20th that's 4dats before af is due.

Updated the front page for you!



nessaw said:


> Sorry about af bush. It's good tho like you said to know you're back to a normal cycle.
> Started cbfm this week. 2 low fertility days so far. When I took clomid it pushed my ov back to cd12 and it stayed there. Really hoping the mc hasn't messed that up. Cd7 at the mo. Think the cbfm used to go to high at cd9. Will keep you posted!
> Hi mrw w. Sorry that you find yourself here. X

Hope it works out! I'm Cd 6 so just a day behind you :)



Bushmumma said:


> Ladies I bought a pack of pre-conception pills today, here are some of the ingredients in them...
> Folic acid, B1&2, iron, B6, B12, biotin, B5, omega3, dha, EPA, Q10, D3, vitamin E and others.. Claims to support a healthy female reproductive system, supply nutrients for healthy O & support normal/natural conception. It cost me $37 for 28 days worth so I hope I got it right...
> Please tell me yes or no :) I'd hate to keep spending the money if it's not really as good as it says..

I think it sounds good but I'm not real well versed in the certain vitamins and minerals. My prenatal covers everything (which is why I have to take 6 of them a day!! It's a lot but they literally cover everything.)

hanni & Kylie you ladies still with is?

Bunch of new cycles starting. FX to all you ladies!


----------



## Bushmumma

This is supposed to cover everything also, FXD it's works or atleat is a healthy kick start anyway thanks Kyla.


----------



## mummy_vic

Hi ladies, can I join you all? I had a d&c 2 weeks ago at 12+2 after finding out our baby had no heartbeat. Devastated doesn't really come close to how I'm feeling. This baby wasn't planned and came as a huge shock but DH and both want to conceive again as soon as possible, the consultant said there was no reason to wait. We started ttc a few days ago and today I'm having ovulation pains and ewcm so fingers crossed! I'll be testing around 16th June and this will baby number 3. Looking forward to getting to know you all.


----------



## mummy_vic

Sorry forget to say that although it will third child it will be pregnancy no. 7.


----------



## KylasBaby

mummy_vic said:


> Hi ladies, can I join you all? I had a d&c 2 weeks ago at 12+2 after finding out our baby had no heartbeat. Devastated doesn't really come close to how I'm feeling. This baby wasn't planned and came as a huge shock but DH and both want to conceive again as soon as possible, the consultant said there was no reason to wait. We started ttc a few days ago and today I'm having ovulation pains and ewcm so fingers crossed! I'll be testing around 16th June and this will baby number 3. Looking forward to getting to know you all.

I will add you to the front page. I'll be testing the 16th too. I believe there are another 2 testing them as well. Hopefully it will be a lucky day for us all. So sorry for your loss. I had a D&C as well - in March. Not easy


----------



## Bushmumma

Mummy- welcome! Sorry to hear of your loss. Good place to come, here. Good luck with testing this cycle :) FXD :dust:


----------



## Bushmumma

Kyla- this pack has 2 pills to take each day... Could you tell me what I'm missing in comparison to yours at all?


----------



## Mrs W 11

Welcome mummy vic and sorry for your losses. 

Nessaw ill be really interested to see how you get on with the cbfm. I've heard really good things about them. 

X


----------



## KylasBaby

Bush - here is the list of what's in mine...percentages are out of the daily value you're supposed to get.

Vitamin A (as 50% Beta-Carotene 50% Palmitate)	
5,000 IU
62%
Vitamin C (as Magnesium Ascorbate, Ascorbic Acid)	
250 mg
417%
Vitamin D (as D3 Cholecalciferol)	
800 IU
200%
Vitamin E (as d-alpha Tocopheryl Succinate)	
200 IU
667%
Vitamin K (as Phytonadione)	
100 mcg
Vitamin B-1 (as Thiamin Mononitrate)	
30 mg
1,765%
Riboflavin (Vitamin B-2)	
35 mg
1,750%
Niacin	
40 mg
200%
Vitamin B-6 (as Pyridoxine)	
20 mg
800%
Folic Acid	
1,000 mcg
125%
Vitamin B-12 (as Methylcobalamin)	
60 mcg
750%
Biotin	
600 mcg
200%
Vitamin B-5 (as Calcium Pantothenate)	
60 mg
600%
Calcium (as Carbonate, Amino Acid Chelate)	
1,000 mg
77%
Iron (as Amino Acid Chelate)	
30 mg
167%
Iodine (from Kelp)	
150 mcg
100%
Magnesium (as Oxide, Ascorbate)	
500 mg
111%
Zinc (as Amino Acid Chelate)	
15 mg
100%
Selenium (as Selenomethionine)	
200 mcg
*
Copper (as Amino Acid Chelate)	
1.5 mg
75%
Manganese (as Amino Acid Chelate)	
6 mg
*
Chromium (as Amino Nicotinate)	
200 mcg
*
Molybdenum (as Amino Acid Chelate)	
50 mcg
*
Potassium (as Citrate)	
50 mg
*
Lemon Bioflavonoid Complex	
80 mg
*
Rutin	
10 mg
*
Choline (as Bitartrate)	
120 mg
*
Inositol	
20 mg
*
PABA (para-Aminobenzoic Acid)	
10 mg
*

Digestive Support Complex	
Protease (3,600 HUT*), Amylase (282 DU*), Lipase (3 LU*), Cellulase (3 CU*), Betaine HCl (60 mg*)	, Lactobacillus sporogenes 30,000,000 CFU


Superfood Vitality Blend	
Organic Spirulina (900 mg*), Alfalfa [leaf] Concentrate (60 mg*), Chlorella (150 mg*)	


Gentle Prenatal Blend	
89 mg
*
(equivalent to 500 mg of herbal powder) Red Raspberry [leaf] 4:1 Extract, Chamomile [flower] 4:1 Extract, Ginger [root] Fresh Juice 10:1 Extract


----------



## Bushmumma

Thanks Kyla, just done a check list and I have most of those plus a couple of different ones. I guess that's good then.. I will take them and keep buying them maybe adding others as I go... So I can also take extra folic acid on top of these prenatals without causing harm.... Is this right?


----------



## KylasBaby

Bushmumma said:


> Thanks Kyla, just done a check list and I have most of those plus a couple of different ones. I guess that's good then.. I will take them and keep buying them maybe adding others as I go... So I can also take extra folic acid on top of these prenatals without causing harm.... Is this right?

I don't know about the frolic acid. Some people take prescription strength of it without an issue. I'm thinking of getting some 5mg folic acid pills, but was gonna do some research on it first.


----------



## Bushmumma

Yeah ok... I'll ask Soanxious about it some more as well..


----------



## KylasBaby

It's a water soluble vitamin so I don't think you can get too much as your body will flush the excess out.

EDIT - found this on a women's health website. "You can't get too much folic acid from foods that naturally contain it. But unless your doctor tells you otherwise, do not consume more than 1,000 mcg of folic acid a day. Consuming too much folic acid can hide signs that a person is lacking vitamin B12, which can cause nerve damage. Lacking vitamin B12 is rare among women of childbearing age. Plus, most prenatal vitamins also contain B12 to help women get all that they need. People at risk of not having enough vitamin B12 are mainly people 50 years and older and people who eat no animal products."

And this on a science site. "Could a vitamin with proven benefits in one group cause harm to another? That&#8217;s the growing concern with folic acid, the vitamin that dramatically reduces the risk of neural tube birth defects such a spina bifida. Studies designed to explore the possible benefits of folic acid for heart disease, stroke and cancer are giving out some worrying signs: At best, folic acid is ineffective, and at worst it may be increasing the risks of some cancers. So what does this say about routine supplementation for the typical healthy individual, and its overall risk and benefit?"

So I don't think I'm going to be taking any extra folic acid.


----------



## nessaw

Mrs W I've had the cbfm since just after my 1st mc but then I had 3 months of clomid so didn't use it then several months not trying due to the mmr jab. Got pg the first month using it properly (as in dtd every high and peak day)so really hoping. Cd8 another low fert day. From what I remember tomorrow shd be a high day all being well.


----------



## brunettebimbo

My Doctor prescribed me 5mg Folic Acid and told me to take my Prenatal too which I think contains 400 aswell. I asked if that was ok and he said yes.


----------



## KylasBaby

brunettebimbo said:


> My Doctor prescribed me 5mg Folic Acid and told me to take my Prenatal too which I think contains 400 aswell. I asked if that was ok and he said yes.

You have a history of multiple losses though so there's a reason for you to be taking it. 

Doesn't look like it should just be taken by anyone. I've also read it should be doctor monitored so people really shouldn't just take it without a doctors ok.


----------



## KylasBaby

So my donor just told me he can't do next week which is when I should be ovulating. I had another donor I was talking to, but with the other donor agreeing I didn't go to a meeting we had for today. Though to be fair I emailed him to confirm our meeting and he never got back to me so I figured he wasn't interested. Just hope he will agree to another meeting....


----------



## Mrs W 11

nessaw said:


> Mrs W I've had the cbfm since just after my 1st mc but then I had 3 months of clomid so didn't use it then several months not trying due to the mmr jab. Got pg the first month using it properly (as in dtd every high and peak day)so really hoping. Cd8 another low fert day. From what I remember tomorrow shd be a high day all being well.

How does it work then nessaw? Do you poas and put them into the machine and it tells you what days to dtd? Hmm I am tempted to get one, how often would it usually tell you to dtd as we do it every other day throughout the cycle anyway. X


----------



## nessaw

Pretty much. You press a button on cd1-6. Cd6 onwards you poas fmu and put it in the machine and it reads-it looks at 2 hormones rather than just lh. Think the other is estrogen but not 100%. It has 3 readings-1 bar is low 2 is high 3 is peak and it shows a little pic of an egg. Usually have a couple of high days then 2 peak and a couple of highs after the peak. From what I've read it always shows 2 high days after the peak and usually shows 2 peaks. Recommends dtd every high and peak but we didn't every time cos of oh sa but the time we did we got pg. Cd9 and a low today. Need to check my diary to see prev cycles as was expecting a high today. It's quite expensive but you can often get them used on ebay etc. The sticks are expensive too but I didn't get on with normal opks so it's worth it for me. I always missed my surge-never got a line darker than the control. Plus fmu is easier for me.


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Nessaw I understand your thoughts of IVF and to keep trying because of conceiving naturally. I saw you had an hsg. Any advice on that? I am having one coming up.

Thanks Kyla! Sorry about the donor issues! Hopefully you find one very soon for when you ovulate. I can't imagine how stressful that would be!

2nd so sorry to hear about your anxiety. Sounds like the time off could be needed. How are you feeling?

Mrs w I'm so sorry for your loss and struggles. Doesn't make sense to me that they would start helping after 3 losses and/or two years. What makes you feel there is an issue? Hope you get the help you need soon! I had thought what slow had said was true, after trying for a year you can be referred ( I'm in the US though but know that is true here as well).

Pink I hope you are doing better. Understand the frustration. Did you decide to wait awhile or keep going?

Sorry for AF bush. Best of luck this month! My doctor told me prenatal and 400 mcg of folic acid was a good idea to take. I also heard that you pee most of it out. 

Slow and ladders any testing or news during TWW?

Aknqtpie good luck!

Mummy so very sorry for your losses. Best of luck to you

Brunette how are you feeling?

Sorry if I missed anyone!

AFM scheduled hsg for Monday then follow up on the 17th to discuss a plan! AF is slowing so here's to a new cycle ( hopefully a shorter one)! I have heard some get pregnant just after hsg so we will see if that is the case with me.
I ordered some mineral oil as my RE said some use for lube as it is fertility friendly. We will find out.


----------



## nessaw

Buttrfly I'm not the best person to ask about the hsg as it was painful for me. Long story short they couldn't find the cervix-lots of rummaging around! Then they couldn't get the catheter through-more rummaging. I was already wound up about it as I had to go on my own but this made me even more tense. The pain I felt was a very heavy pressure only when they pushed dye through. However that bit was very quick and I only had a teensy bit of cramping after and a tiny bit of spotting. So am sure it would've been way Less painful if I hadn't been poked around with for ages! I had an af after but then got pg with the twins the following cycle. Good luck-take painkillers before was good advice off someone on bnb too.


----------



## Bushmumma

Hey buttrfly! Hope all goes well for you darlin :hugs: 

Thanks, I'm feeling good about this cycle as last af was really not much just spotting mostly when I wiped... This af I have clots and today was heavier than normal so I'm sure my body will be back to normal this time :)... Going to use opks this cycle too which I have not used before, be ready for loads of pictures and questions lol.. Other than that just waiting af out and getting ready for O.. Looking forward to it this time round.


----------



## KylasBaby

So on a whim I took an opk last night and it was damn near positive! What?! I'm supposedly only CD9. I usually ovulate CD15 or 17. If I go by when I started spotting I'd be CD13 which would make more sense. Oy. Thankfully the other donor I'd been speaking with has agreed to meet tomorrow for lunch and I think he said he could do a donation too but I'm gonna email him back after my opk this morning so I have more of an idea where I'm at. Dear Lord baby making shouldn't be so complicated. I hope I don't miss out for a second month :(


----------



## Bushmumma

Holy crap, confusion plus... Talk about throwing a spanner in the works for you miss Kyla! I hope you get the :spermy: and you will be on your way to a SHBFP darlin FXD!!


----------



## KylasBaby

Bushmumma said:


> Holy crap, confusion plus... Talk about throwing a spanner in the works for you miss Kyla! I hope you get the :spermy: and you will be on your way to a SHBFP darlin FXD!!

Thanks! I wish this wasn't so damn complicated. Last time it was so simple and I got pregnant first cycle. Now it's beyond difficult.


----------



## Bushmumma

Always different darlin, you'll be ok. Get your hands on the donation and that'll be it you'll be sorted and enjoying a h&h 9 months!!


----------



## Tasha

Can I join you girls? My latest loss was 4th Feb, my history (as quick as possible) is two babies, then a stillbirth at 36+6, then another baby, then seven first tri loses, then a stillbirth at 24+3 and since then eight more first tri loses.

I have been WTT (meds that needed six weeks to be in your system) but just waiting AF now to begin TTC again :happydance:

Kylasbaby does that mean the donator might be available if you ovulate this week? *crosses fingers tight*

Mrs W, is there another doctor at you gp clinic?


----------



## KylasBaby

Bushmumma said:


> Always different darlin, you'll be ok. Get your hands on the donation and that'll be it you'll be sorted and enjoying a h&h 9 months!!

It would be so much better if I was straight lol. Well for baby making. Other than that I'm quite happy being gay :). But it's hard to find an AI (artificial insemination) donor. The majority want natural or sex. And I could never do that. Aside from not having sex with guys I don't do the one night stand business. 



Tasha said:


> Can I join you girls? My latest loss was 4th Feb, my history (as quick as possible) is two babies, then a stillbirth at 36+6, then another baby, then seven first tri loses, then a stillbirth at 24+3 and since then eight more first tri loses.
> 
> I have been WTT (meds that needed six weeks to be in your system) but just waiting AF now to begin TTC again :happydance:
> 
> Kylasbaby does that mean the donator might be available if you ovulate this week? *crosses fingers tight*
> 
> Mrs W, is there another doctor at you gp clinic?

I'm so so sorry for your losses. I've only had one and that was unbelievably painful. I cannot even imagine. There's a great group of ladies here. Very supportive. Do you have a testing date? Also, for what number are you TTC? I'll update the front page once I get the boys I nanny off to school. Too hard to get all the colors and such with my phone.

And thank you. I do hope he can help. But I guess the ovulation date of someone else he is helping changed to Monday so I'm not sure if he will be able to help. I completely understand his obligation to her first just sucks. Pretty sure he did the same thing to me last time (I was going to use him in January but he said the same thing about not bein able to help then too. So I luckily found one to use then instead of him) so I'm not sure if it's legit or not. But have an "interview" tomorrow so hopefully this guy works out.


----------



## Bushmumma

Kyla black white or brindle we all find an obstacle in TTC, you watch it'll work out just fine and as I said you'll see that BFP without a doubt :).. 

Hi Tasha darlin :hi: sorry to hear you have gone through so much loss! You are a strong women for not giving up on hope :). I hope you find all the support you need here with us. Also mountains of sticky :dust: to you!! <3


----------



## nessaw

Hi tasha. So sorry for your losses. I can't even begin to imagine. X


----------



## Mrs W 11

Thanks for explaining the cbfm nessaw. I do get on ok with opks but it's interesting to know it asks you to dtd every day around fertile time. I might do that this cycle just to see! 

Tasha - I'm so sorry for all of your losses, you have been through so much. I'm so glad you are nearly ready to ttc again, fingers crossed for you, you absolutely deserve it!! 

Yes there are other drs at my surgery. Funnily enough I was there this week as I have been unwell this week and went for antibiotics. While there I told her I've been ill every month since my mmc and I'm fed up with it, I told her I'm convinced that always being low and not getting a bfp are linked. She really listened and she told me I would be referred after a year which is what I thought, I hope she's right and not the other dr. They've run some blood tests so we will see if anything comes back. 

Xx


----------



## Mrs W 11

Sorry butterfly I forgot to reply to you. Good luck with your hsg, forgive my ignorance, what does it involve? 

I think there's an issue as my first two pregnancies I got a bfp first month trying. Now it's 5 months since my mmc and nothing. My cycles are not improving and I have a very short lp of 8-10 days. 

Kylasbaby - fx I hope your donor can meet. When you say most want natural or sex, what would natural be? You got your bfp quickly first time so hopefully you will again! X


----------



## KylasBaby

Mrs W 11 said:


> Kylasbaby - fx I hope your donor can meet. When you say most want natural or sex, what would natural be? You got your bfp quickly first time so hopefully you will again! X

Natural is sex. I was just explaining what natural inseminations as. I'm only willing to do artificial insemination aka they do their business into a cup which I then take and inseminate.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Oh! :dohh: sorry! I was thinking, well I know what ai is and I know what sex is, what's natural?! Face palm!!! :dohh:


----------



## KylasBaby

Mrs W 11 said:


> Oh! :dohh: sorry! I was thinking, well I know what ai is and I know what sex is, what's natural?! Face palm!!! :dohh:

Hahaha. We all have our moments.


----------



## Soanxious

Hiya Kyla.. now I found this page... put me down for testing on..checks calender... Friday 13th June.. im not superstitious so that date don't bother me :rofl: I Ov either yesterday or today was a whopper of a pos opk and ferning :) 

ttc #4 that is #1 with my OH he does not have any children. had 5 early Mc praying for a sticky baby that stays put for 9 months and comes out screaming..x


----------



## KylasBaby

Soanxious said:


> Hiya Kyla.. now I found this page... put me down for testing on..checks calender... Friday 13th June.. im not superstitious so that date don't bother me :rofl: I Ov either yesterday or today was a whopper of a pos opk and ferning :)
> 
> ttc #4 that is #1 with my OH he does not have any children. had 5 early Mc praying for a sticky baby that stays put for 9 months and comes out screaming..x

Hey there! Glad you found us. I will add you to the front page!
Sorry for your losses :(. I thought you weren't trying this month? We are Ll praying for the same thing. FX we all get our rainbows!

AFM, meeting with a donor tomorrow! If all works well I'll get a donation out of it too. FX! My opk is nearly positive so if I get a donation tomorrow it should be just in time.


----------



## Soanxious

I wasnt going to try.. but I had the 1st lot of bloods done last week as my gp said I didnt have to wait the 6 weeks.. and no guarantee I will get a bfp this cycle.. plus she gave me 5mg folic acid.. im having the day 21 test next friday and another clotting test in 4 weeks. :)


----------



## KylasBaby

Soanxious said:


> I wasnt going to try.. but I had the 1st lot of bloods done last week as my gp said I didnt have to wait the 6 weeks.. and no guarantee I will get a bfp this cycle.. plus she gave me 5mg folic acid.. im having the day 21 test next friday and another clotting test in 4 weeks. :)

That's great. Hopefully you'll get some answers!


----------



## Soanxious

Hoping so hun :) FX for us all :D xx


----------



## Bushmumma

Miss Kyla yay on the meeting!!! Hope you get the :spermy: and all works out... If you got it first time last time this one will be a goer... Perfect timing and bammm! Hope it works out darlin FXD for you!


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Thanks Nessaw. I did hear it was painful and my doc said to take pain killers before. I also heard that many get pregnant after hsg but I'm not too certain I will based on other testing that came back. Has to be done either way!

Bush half your body is back to normal and you are hopeful for this month! I started OPKs 3 cycles ago and still ask TONS of questions as they confuse me lol so ask away!

Tasha so very sorry for all of your losses. Are you seeing a specialist because of your history?

Kyla ahhhhh our confusing bodies!! Glad you have a meeting with a donor and I hope this one works out for you! I can't imagine how stressful it must be, although that's ttc for ya.

Mrs w an hsg looks at fallopian tubes and uterus looking for abnormalities and blockages. It's a radiology test that involves taking X-rays with the use of a catheter and shooting dye into the uterus. That's my understanding at this point. They have to do it before they can move forward with any fertility treatments and it is done when ladies have trouble getting pregnant.
I'm sorry for your difficulty. Wish we all had answers as to why things happen but sometimes our bodies are stubborn and don't cooperate :/ just takes some longer and as they say every pregnancy is different. Doesn't make anything feel better of course! I got pregnant on 3rd month before mc and now has been over a year...I think just going off birth control is what helped me get pregnant. I don't know if that was your case with both pregnancies or not? I know also my d and c messed with my cycle as well. Good luck to you!

So anxious sorry for your losses and good luck to you!

AFM got more blood test results back and looks like we've found the problem ( or one of them!) they are worried about my blood sugar but that isn't new because I am hypoglycemic so have to speak with nutritionist soon. Also recommended vitamin d3 1000 mcg twice a day as mine was low. They said vitamin d is very important...I know you ladies were asking about vitamins! Testosterone and AMH levels are high and she said this is indicative of PCOS ( polycystic ovarian syndrome). The symptoms really do explain so much as does the difficulty getting pregnant part. Both the nurse and nutritionist believe this to be the case out together with my wacky cycles but they can't diagnose and are waiting to see if that is what the doctor feels. I don't see why she wouldn't diagnose it though. Anyone have any experience with pcos? I know it. An be very difficult to get pregnant but have heard it's treatable and many eventually get pregnant. Is hard because I want answers but once I get them it's somewhat depressing to think about. Can't change it though!


----------



## KylasBaby

Buttrfly - I have PCOS. I was diagnosed crazy young at about 13. There's nothing they can specifically give you to treat PCOS unfortunately. There's metformin which is a diabetes drug that's helped many women. But I'd be happy to share all the supplements and vitamins I take that helped me get my first BFP. And FX second and sticky! Vitamin D is definitely very important as well. A lot of people are deficient. Especially where I live it's nuts. I take 2000 daily.


----------



## Soanxious

Buttrfly Thank you I hope you are able to get your bfp soon x


----------



## Soanxious

runs out to buy vitamin D for myself and OH...


----------



## ladders

So I'm 15dpo today and did an Internet cheapie and definitely a line but very very faint. Am absolutely petrified everytime I go toilet incase af arrived. 
When I told Dh he just said to ignore it and rest again in a week, so funny how mc changes you because last time with a positive test we was bouncing off the walls


----------



## Soanxious

Ladders Congratulations!!! im exactly the same when I see that 1st line.. and OH says same to me.. ok just forget now and relax dont stress and test again in week.. what will be will be he says.. we can always keep trying...

Men hey.. they dont realise we get the symptoms... the hormones rushing about etc... so we cant forget it and just test in a week... and OMG the going for a wee.... when I have my BFP I am petrified of going for a wee... I just have visions of blood.. 5 times for me.. im hoping next time I get my bring home baby...


----------



## Bushmumma

Vitamin D is what you get from the sun, I sure get enough of that as I'm in it everyday for hours! It is in my new prenatal pills too though :) I'm good no rushing to the shop tomorrow for me. 

I hope you get what you need for your sticky buttrfly xo. You well all be fully bombarded with mountains of questions I can see it happening already lol

Ladders!!! Yay on the BFP! Poor men they really don't get it :nope: so when are you testing again?? :haha:


----------



## nessaw

Hi soanxious. 
Congrats ladders.
Mrs w it's estradiol not oestrogen! Was looking today. Another low day grrr!


----------



## KylasBaby

ladders said:


> So I'm 15dpo today and did an Internet cheapie and definitely a line but very very faint. Am absolutely petrified everytime I go toilet incase af arrived.
> When I told Dh he just said to ignore it and rest again in a week, so funny how mc changes you because last time with a positive test we was bouncing off the walls

Do you have a pic?! If it's a BFP big big big CONGRATS!


----------



## Bushmumma

What's making you have a shitty day nessaw darlin?


----------



## Soanxious

Hi Ness :D

I live in Wales.. its shit here.. hardly any sun per year so maybe a bit extra vit D will help... gonna give one to Oh too as he works indoors 6 days a week


----------



## Bushmumma

Update: the :witch: has left the building!! Yay :) bring on O!


----------



## Soanxious

excellent news BM now focus this cycle PMA and vitamins!!!! lol

as for DD she has decided to stay an extra week..then decide... but knowing her she will be home in a few days...


----------



## KylasBaby

Opk gallery lol

Yesterday morning
https://i1285.photobucket.com/albums/a589/KylaMissa22/imagejpg1_zps6fe1d0e4.jpg
Yesterday night 
https://i1285.photobucket.com/albums/a589/KylaMissa22/imagejpg2_zps98ec6c38.jpg
This morning
https://i1285.photobucket.com/albums/a589/KylaMissa22/imagejpg1_zps497df687.jpg

Yesterday they both were pretty much the same, looking almost positive but not quite. Today it's very light. Confused. Hope I didn't miss it. I usually get O pain and haven't had any yet... I did find one person on another forum who said taking OPKs do close to your last dose of femara can give a false positive, but I could only find one person anywhere. Hopefully my donor will be available next week as well incase I don't O over the weekend.


----------



## Soanxious

last nights was strongest.. maybe it was a mega fast ov ... it takes avg 24 hours after pos on opk for ov to occur so BD :D


----------



## Bushmumma

Hope she makes the right choice for her Soanxious :)

Looking at you opks and taking in any info I can get lol


----------



## Soanxious

Anytime you start testing opk's just show and I an others can tell you if it is positive.. it has to be equal dark or darker like you saw mine was... :) but dont start testing until day or 2 before you are due to ov.. if you get ewcm like I did 2/3 days ago thats when I started to test.. and tested smu then early afternoon/evening then smu... the afternoon evening was my strongest..and I BD that night and following morning.. they say the egg releases on avg 12-24 hours after a pos OPK test... maybe you would like the saliva microscope.. £17 here in uk. and they are reusable.. some people even look at the :spermy: on them I have read online.. I didnt want to waste any so not tried to look yet.. will do soon haha!


----------



## Soanxious

Can I also point out.. that saliva during oral can kill any :spermy: as saliva is hostile.. so if you want to have oral I would wait for non fertile BD or just for him... because if any saliva gets into vagina it may kill some of these precious gorgeous looking tadpoles :spermy: (just look at his little face) plus womans orgasms are apparently helping to conceive.. I always make sure I orgasm after him.. to contract them towards the right area..


----------



## Bushmumma

Well there goes my lay back and enjoy through fertile window :rofl: 
Ok so this cycle I should O at cd15-16.

Funny you mention checking :spermy: with microscope as DH was only saying that last week that we should take a look at his just to know ;).. So I might invest in one. 

I'm feeling good about this one as af this time was very clotted remember last af was spotting and I had the faint BFP? Well I think that it may have been another early loss and I've only now sheded it. What do you think? 

I'll be posting them like crazy and best thing is that DH is home and no need to go anywhere again so that's going to make TTC this cycle a lot easier :)


----------



## Soanxious

Oh.. maybe you need some baby aspirin 75mg if you clotted with af..? why not ask your dr for the blood tests?


----------



## nessaw

Sorry bush and so I meant low as in low fertility on cbfm! Although it almost went wrong-treated myself to a pedi and the girl doing it had a perfect 7 month bump-due when I was. Almost left but bravee it. Turns out she had a mc pre pg and her mum has had at least 10. 
I'm thinking this last mc has either mucked up hormones so not ov or pushed ov back as last 2 cycles were longer than before. So the cbfm used to show high fertility before cd10 then go to peak on 11/12. Am hoping it's going to go to high tom. Fingers crossed.


----------



## nessaw

Kyla when I was on clomid the doc said not to bother with opks as it suppresses the oestrogen. I can't remember exactly why this is a prob. Think the oestrogen causes you to ov so suppressing it makes your body produce more of the oestrogen hence more eggs. And that messes up the opk. I know when I was on clomid and did the cbfm as I had irregular cycles it went straight into high fert cd6 no low days.
So whereabouts in wales are you?


----------



## KylasBaby

All the other times I've been on femara I've used OPKs as well and it's always worked fine. I'm leaning toward it was just too soon after my last dose and that's why I got the rise in LH. My CM has been very watery (dear LORD will someone please turn off the faucet) which it usually does a few days before O. So hopefully I'm still on track to O next week! I've found a few places saying not to take them so soon after your last dose. Bc it does suppress estrogen so as soon as you don't take it anymore you have a surge, but not enough for ovulation as the egg(s) hasn't had enough time to grow yet.


----------



## ladders

Thanks everyone just tested with digital and got a bfp! Really quite scared though so I'm trying to ignore it like that would make it safer or something. So worried af going to come. Weird not having a af between now and my mc, my dr probably won't be too impressed lol


----------



## KBCupcake

> Pretty upset right now. Had my post op appointment. After waiting 45 minutes the doctor finally comes in. Doesn't examine me or anything. Asks if I have any issues I say no. Then he asks if I don't have any issues why am I there.....ummm you cut my dead child out of me two months ago remember that? I told him he told me to have a post op appointment. He was like "Oh". So then I asked him for my test results. He had NO IDEA what I was talking about. I said I got a bill for testing. And if I'm gonna pay a pretty penny for that testing I'd expect to have my test results. So then he leaves the room and sends someone from billing in. She comes over to me and says "I hear you have a question on your bill?" No. No I don't. I just want my freaking test results. Then she leaves and eventually they both come in (mind you it's been over an hour and I left work for this appointment and need to get back) and say they have no results....my labs all came back normal. What labs?! I haven't had any bloodwork done! Seriously, I have already lost my child and you're going to make getting the results of why I lost said child this difficult?! Told me to call the hospital the surgery was done at. Well you know what they're gonna tell me? That they can't give results out and to CALL MY DOCTOR! And so my morning is gone and I have no time to do the things I need to at work and all for NOTHING. I'm so upset

I just read this and I wanted to say I'm sincerely sorry. That is utter shit. I'm angry for you. :/ Did you get the test results? I hate how it seems the healthcare industry tries to suck money out of us. Are you planning on switching doctors? I find that behavior unacceptable from a healthcare provider :/

Anyhow I got the D&C done Monday of last week. In total it was under $3000. My parents were very kind and helped us with a portion of it. My husband and I are going halves on the remainder so it's not too rough for one or the other of us. I'm working a ton of hours to help pay for it as well. Things are looking up.

I've been bleeding some brown since the D&C, some days no blood at all, but since this past Wednesday I've had menstrual cramps and red blood. It's not heavier than my normal period (my normal periods have AWFUL pain and are very heavy on days 1-3), so I don't know if this is normal post-D&C or if my period is starting. 

DH and I discussed it and since we're doing fine financially and things went better than expected, we're ok to try again. My OB gave me the ok to try whenever we're ready.

I'm so very happy to be joining you ladies again. This is by far my favorite TTC community. :) xxxxx

Also wanted to say, BIG congrats ladders!!! Very much hoping you have a sticky baby.


----------



## KylasBaby

ladders said:


> Thanks everyone just tested with digital and got a bfp! Really quite scared though so I'm trying to ignore it like that would make it safer or something. So worried af going to come. Weird not having a af between now and my mc, my dr probably won't be too impressed lol

Omg congrats!


----------



## KylasBaby

KBCupcake said:


> Pretty upset right now. Had my post op appointment. After waiting 45 minutes the doctor finally comes in. Doesn't examine me or anything. Asks if I have any issues I say no. Then he asks if I don't have any issues why am I there.....ummm you cut my dead child out of me two months ago remember that? I told him he told me to have a post op appointment. He was like "Oh". So then I asked him for my test results. He had NO IDEA what I was talking about. I said I got a bill for testing. And if I'm gonna pay a pretty penny for that testing I'd expect to have my test results. So then he leaves the room and sends someone from billing in. She comes over to me and says "I hear you have a question on your bill?" No. No I don't. I just want my freaking test results. Then she leaves and eventually they both come in (mind you it's been over an hour and I left work for this appointment and need to get back) and say they have no results....my labs all came back normal. What labs?! I haven't had any bloodwork done! Seriously, I have already lost my child and you're going to make getting the results of why I lost said child this difficult?! Told me to call the hospital the surgery was done at. Well you know what they're gonna tell me? That they can't give results out and to CALL MY DOCTOR! And so my morning is gone and I have no time to do the things I need to at work and all for NOTHING. I'm so upset
> 
> I just read this and I wanted to say I'm sincerely sorry. That is utter shit. I'm angry for you. :/ Did you get the test results? I hate how it seems the healthcare industry tries to suck money out of us. Are you planning on switching doctors? I find that behavior unacceptable from a healthcare provider :/
> 
> Anyhow I got the D&C done Monday of last week. In total it was under $3000. My parents were very kind and helped us with a portion of it. My husband and I are going halves on the remainder so it's not too rough for one or the other of us. I'm working a ton of hours to help pay for it as well. Things are looking up.
> 
> I've been bleeding some brown since the D&C, some days no blood at all, but since this past Wednesday I've had menstrual cramps and red blood. It's not heavier than my normal period (my normal periods have AWFUL pain and are very heavy on days 1-3), so I don't know if this is normal post-D&C or if my period is starting.
> 
> DH and I discussed it and since we're doing fine financially and things went better than expected, we're ok to try again. My OB gave me the ok to try whenever we're ready.
> 
> I'm so very happy to be joining you ladies again. This is by far my favorite TTC community. :) xxxxx
> 
> Also wanted to say, BIG congrats ladders!!! Very much hoping you have a sticky baby.Click to expand...

KB - Nope. Never got the results. I've accepted I'm not going to. It really sucks, but nothing I can do about it. 
I'm glad you finally got your D&C. Not that you needed one or that you lost your child. But so you can move on. I know it was tough for you. I had ten days of bleeding after my D&C. So,ex days a few spots some day a lot. Just give me a testing date and I'll add you back to the front page :)

AFM - Met with the donor and things went great! Inseminated about 5 minutes after he handed me the donation so nice fresh swimmers. Hopefully they are making their way up to my Fallopian tubes now (well to the egg if I have O'ed already). I have a feeling my OPKs were bc I was within the three days after my last femara when they tell you not to test. Hopefully on track to O next week! If I haven't O'ed over the weekend I'll meet with the donor again on Monday. Yay!


----------



## brunettebimbo

:happydance: Good Luck!


----------



## Tasha

Thank you for the welcome girls. 

Kylasmum - Oh goodness, he sounds like a PITA! Fingers crossed for you x

I see myself as TTC number six, I know I have three with me but my girls are still counted to me. I think the 1st of July or there abouts will be my testing date.

Mrs W, interesting that you say that. I notice I get ill just after ovulation and also early pregnancy. I am glad the other GP was more supportive.

Soanxious, I am sorry for your loses. Are you having tests?

Buttrfly, I dont have PCOS but know lots who have, given the right meds they all had successful pregnancies :thumbup: I too have vitamin d deficiency. 

I am under a recurrent miscarriage specialist. He actually prescribes vitamin d as standard.

Ladders, congratulations. I know it is scary but I try to go with the enjoying every moment thoughts because then whatever happens you have no regrets. :hugs: Fingers are tightly crossed for you.

nessaw how frustrating with the lows.

bushmamma glad AF left :happydance:

KBCupcake, I am so sorry for your loss. As if a miscarriage isnt hard enough, paying for it must feel like a real kick in the teeth :hugs:


----------



## Soanxious

Hi Tasha.. thank you.. sorry for your losses too x

I am old. and as I am old my consultant does not seem to want to do anything.. I have really had to push to get what little I have got.. I had the clotting and antibody tests taken last week.. so hoping to get the results next week.. I am having the progesterone test done on June 6 (day 21 test) I had to fight to get folic acid 5mg only had that 2 days.. it seems to be.. well I have 3 grown up kids so thats enough as I am old.. but my OH does not have children so I find that not fair on the hospital staff.. they have never offered to run other tests, she has more or less told me if my results come back fine there is nothing else they will offer me.

I bought vitamin D today.. but wont it take a while to get into system? I ovulated a day ago .


----------



## Mrs W 11

Tasha I wondered if it was because the egg was being fertilised each month so the immune system lowers for implantation but then for whatever reason the egg isn't implanting. In my case I guess either low progesterone as I have a short lp or lining not good enough maybe. I don't know if that's possible but it seems odd to me and most women not ttc don't get I'll each month. 

So anxious it's awful you've been made to feel that way because of your age, you are as entitled to help as anyone younger. I really hope the folic acid and vit d help. I'd say it might take a while to get into your system, with most things they say 3 cycles but hopefully it won't take that long. 

Kylas I'm glad you met the doner and the ai!! That's fantastic!! So does the doner ever become involved later down the line or once you are pregnant you cut all ties, tell me to mind my own business if I'm being nosey, I'm just curious. Fx you ov this weekend!! 

Cupcake I'm not surprised you were so upset, absolutely justified, I think I'd be writing a strong complaint letter if I were you. Absolutely awful. I really feel for you. It's such a tough time, you don't need anything to make it any harder for you, especially the people you trust and rely on to help. 

Ladder, congratulations!!! X


----------



## Tasha

soanxious, I hate that. Is your consultant a recurrent miscarriage specialist? Are you in Wales? And yes it takes a while.

Mrs W, I am not sure for you but for me I am pretty sure it is to do with my elevated natural killer cells (them and the multiple clotting disorders are the reason for all my loses). We all have NKC's, they fight off nasties like tumours etc but I have too many and they are very aggressive which means that they attack my babies. My theory (and it is just my theory :haha:) is that all my NKC's bugger off to my womb around that time and therefore I dont have them fighting the nasties.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hmmm. Maybe I've got natural killer cells?! Have you always had them or can they develop at some point?


----------



## Tasha

I dont know if I have always had them as it isnt something they test for soooo :shrug: but you can develop them at anytime. I didnt mean to worry you, it is a rare problem so it probably isnt that. And like I said it is just my theory and probably complete rubbish.


----------



## Soanxious

Thats what I am being tested for yes... if I come back positive for that then hopefully I can have something to prevent it.. No she is just my gynecologist.. maybe I should ask for a recurrent miscarriage dr.. not sure if they will though.. yes I am in Wales.. and its a nightmare here :(


----------



## KylasBaby

Mrs W 11 said:


> Kylas I'm glad you met the doner and the ai!! That's fantastic!! So does the doner ever become involved later down the line or once you are pregnant you cut all ties, tell me to mind my own business if I'm being nosey, I'm just curious. Fx you ov this weekend!!

No, no involvement from the donor. I'm going at this alone. My choice. I'll send him periodic updates and maybe a few pictures but that's it. Once the child is 18 they can choose if they want to know him.


----------



## KylasBaby

Double rainbows! Found this on my drive home. Such a good omen! Wanted to share the goodness with you all!

https://i1285.photobucket.com/albums/a589/KylaMissa22/imagejpg1_zps8bb98f3b.jpg

Also I updated the front page as best I could. I hope I got anyone. slowloris hasn't updated on this thread, but I saw she got a BFP on another thread so I added that to the front page. Three rainbow babies on their way! Stick babies stick. :dust: for the rest of us!


----------



## Tasha

Soanxious said:


> Thats what I am being tested for yes... if I come back positive for that then hopefully I can have something to prevent it.. No she is just my gynecologist.. maybe I should ask for a recurrent miscarriage dr.. not sure if they will though.. yes I am in Wales.. and its a nightmare here :(

Tested for natural killer cells? Are you sure? Only one doctor does it on the NHS and he is in Epsom :(


----------



## Soanxious

Oh thought you meant those antibodies and clotting..

I want the dr that checks for the killer cells too then...


----------



## Tasha

Yeah you do need to see him! Thing is, and this is why I asked if you were in Wales, the girls from Wales none of them (that I know of) have been able to be referred on the NHS. Your system works differently from what I've read. Sorry x


----------



## Soanxious

Yeah the NHS in Wales is a nightmare.. to say the least... I may ask OH to let me see what bupa offer as regards to tests.. in a month or so.


----------



## Soanxious

ps with regards to being ill around ov etc.. I have been ill 3 times out of 5 when I got pregnant.. colds illness vomiting etc.. and a few women mentioned this and said because our immune system was low thats why we may of got pregnant..

Kyla I love the double rainbow.. I have a photo somewhere of one taken a few weeks ago.. amazing things :D


----------



## Bug222

hi ladies... can I join? Not "officially" TTC yet as am still bleeding from my MMC- took cytotec and passed baby On May 21st... but we are wanting to start as soon as the bleeding stops. So likely testing in July for baby #2.


----------



## Soanxious

Hi Bug.. sorry for your loss.. hope you get your rainbow baby soon x


----------



## Bushmumma

Lovely rainbow Kyla thank you made me smile :). 
So happy your meeting went well and the :spermy: are going to work already FXD this is your cycle darlin :hugs:

Tasha hope your well :).

:hi: So :hi: 

G'Day Bug, welcome :) hope you enjoy it here with us all xo

MrsW and So, I sure do hope you don't have miniature killers ambushing your babies :-0. 

Sorry if I've missed anyone as I'm always on my phone but had to do a bit of catching up tonight :) if I have missed anyone I'm sorry and hi darlings :hi: 

Still just waiting out for O wishing it would come quick and TWW quicker lol then a nice BFP!! Oh one can dream :haha:


----------



## Soanxious

I think waiting to Ov is quicker than the TWW BM.. so enjoy the speedy time of waiting to OV :rofl:


----------



## Bushmumma

I know this, was still thinking that maybe it could work like this: af over, 2 days O, 3 days wait and test! That's how quick I want it :rofl: let me dream So only for tonight lol.. Now get up off the floor and stop pysl at me :haha:


----------



## KylasBaby

Bug222 said:


> hi ladies... can I join? Not "officially" TTC yet as am still bleeding from my MMC- took cytotec and passed baby On May 21st... but we are wanting to start as soon as the bleeding stops. So likely testing in July for baby #2.

Very sorry for your loss. I have added you to the front page. :dust:

I've had a temp dip this morning so pretty sure those were false positives on my OPKs. This mornings opk is darker than yesterday mornings so no idea what's going on. Maybe I'm still testing too soon after my last dose of femara since that was Tuesday at 9pm and it's currently Saturday at 9am. Oh well. Did AI yesterday so if I do O I'm covered :). If not then ill do another Monday and still be covered :)


----------



## nessaw

Hi bug. X


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Popping by to say hello ladies! Want to thank you for all the positive support! Kyla I will probably be asking you pcos questions in the near future :)
Congrats to ladders and slow!!
So sorry for your loss Bug.

Will catch up with everyone soon!


----------



## Soanxious

BM those are days I like too.. getting pregnant would be a lot less stressful if they were... :rofl:


----------



## Bug222

thanks ladies xxx


----------



## KylasBaby

Buttrflyl553 said:


> Popping by to say hello ladies! Want to thank you for all the positive support! Kyla I will probably be asking you pcos questions in the near future :)
> Congrats to ladders and slow!!
> So sorry for your loss Bug.
> 
> Will catch up with everyone soon!

Feel free. I was diagnosed 12 years ago so I'm pretty much an expert haha


----------



## Tasha

CD1 for me. So officially TTC again :dance:

How is everyone?


----------



## Soanxious

Let this be THE cycle you get a SHBFP Tasha :D


----------



## Bug222

just ordered my OPKs.. should be here the beginning of next week... then its just wait wait wait.. lol


----------



## Mrs W 11

Great news Tasha! Good luck! 

What tactics do you use, opks, temping? Everything?! Or more relaxed? X


----------



## KylasBaby

Enjoying this gorgeous weather today! It's been so rainy here lately. Seriously all our rivers are so high. So much rain. Bright and sunny today. 

Had a temp dip yesterday and up this morning. Maybe I ovulated yesterday? Not sure. OPKs are confusing lately. No idea what's going on. I usually have ovulation pain before I ovulate and haven't had any so who knows what's going on. Any ideas?

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/4adb22/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## brunettebimbo

Doesn't look like a big enough rise for O yet.


----------



## KylasBaby

brunettebimbo said:


> Doesn't look like a big enough rise for O yet.

You need three days after O of temp rises to confirm ovulation. I'm only one day past the dip so I can't have the three days of rise yet. It doesn't have to be a big rise after the dip as long as it consistently goes up for at least three days.

Not to say that I did O. I still think it is coming this week sometime.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yeh I know :) I've been charting for ages. It just doesn't look like a big enough jump. Good Luck though!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Yeh I was going to say doesn't look like it yeh but hopefully soon! Or maybe you'll have big rises the next two days. That's the annoying thing about temping, one temp on its own can't tell you much but they build up a pattern. X


----------



## KylasBaby

I've never had a big jump after a dip even when I got pregnant. My temp rises or dips tend to be more subtle. When I manage to get them under control. I have PCOS and one thing with that is temps can be ...well, sucky haha Except when I had strep last cycle and my temp jumped up to 102. That was no fun. I don't care when I ovulate. I just want to know that I do. Hopefully Wednesday or Friday!

I'm gonna invent a test that will say in plain English, YES YOU OVULATE TODAY! And become rich :)


----------



## brunettebimbo

:rofl:


----------



## Soanxious

I had a ov dip then a small rise this cycle.. just had my coverline today.. so 3dpo :D


----------



## Soanxious

I also got pregnant on small rise last month.. https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/index.php?d=2014-04-18

And pregnant month before on small rise https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/index.php?d=2014-03-22


----------



## brunettebimbo

I think it's meant to raise 0.4 to 1 degree after O. 

Soanxious I wouldn't say that's a small increase on yours this month. :) FX!


----------



## Soanxious

last cycle it went from 35.42 - 36.58 and this cycle it went from 36.34 - 36.64 thats all :shrug:


----------



## KylasBaby

Looked at my chart from when I conceived. My temp only went from 97.9 on O day to 98.02 the day after. Only a .1 degree rise


----------



## Bug222

I temped when I conceived my son back in 2011.. but have forgotten so much about it! Need to go back through that tutorial! My problem is I work an irregular schedule of days and nights so I found it hard to get consistency.


----------



## KylasBaby

Temping can be a challenge of making sure you get the right amount of sleep before testing. I wake up at 6am everyday - even on weekends - to temp. On weekends I just go back to sleep after haha


----------



## Soanxious

Kyla thats good then if yours didnt rise much either..

Yeah that could be a problem Bug..

I have fallen asleep 3 times today..and once sat here with laptop on my lap and OH woke me.. lol apparently that means high progesterone.. I am hoping its nice and high!


----------



## Soanxious

I do same with temping.. I go back to sleep afterwards... then click it back on and go into the memory to check what it was as I was so tired taking it.. I have even fallen asleep with it in my mouth a few times... good job I dont temp vaginally.. can you imagine.. OH wakes up.. there's me snoring me head off legs apart with a blooming thermometer up my foof!! :rofl:


----------



## Bug222

hahaha too funny :)


----------



## brunettebimbo

:rofl: I always temped vaginally. I'm a mouth breather so couldn't use my mouth!


----------



## Soanxious

So glad your not a vagina Breather BB :rofl:


----------



## brunettebimbo

:rofl:


----------



## Mrs W 11

Nice breath bb :rofl:


----------



## KylasBaby

Got a second donation tonight! My donor also said that if I haven't ovulated by Wednesday we can do another donation then too! Yay! He has been really great. Currently CD13. Generally ovulate CD15 or 17. Ovulation tests are confusing so I'm not sure I can go by those. I just pray I ovulate. And this week. Or else this will all be for nothing. :(. Hope not. FX!

How's everybody else doing?


----------



## Bushmumma

Hi everyone :hi: not much to report here waiting on O! Nice to see everyone is doing good :)


----------



## KylasBaby

Big temp dip today. 0.6 of a degree! Here's hoping I ovulate soon!


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Good luck Kyla!! So glad the donor is working out so well. I wanted to ask if you were on a specific diet for pcos? I'm seeing a nutritionist next week but any pointers are always great! 

Good luck to all you ladies waiting for O and BDing as well!

The conversation about temping is too funny :D I could never temp because I'm a breather and wake up so many times during the night. I guess there are ways around it ;)

Slow where are you?? Hope everything is going great with your BFP!
Ladders is your BFP progressing?

I had my HSG yesterday and it was definitely painful- agree with you Nessaw! Hopefully don't have to do it again. Good news is they didn't find anything so all clear there.


----------



## KylasBaby

Buttrfly - no specific diet, no. I met with a nutritionist in my early teens numerous times after I'd been diagnosed and never found anything that managed to do anything for me unfortunately. Now I'm just basically trying to eat right and I cut out most breads and pastas except for spaghetti night once a week. Upped the fruit and veggies and cut out sodas. I've been very slowly losing weight. Like 4lbs in a month. It takes someone with PCOS 5x longer to lose weight than someone without. We have to work 5x as hard working out and such. It's pretty tough in that aspect.


----------



## pink_phoenix

Buttrflyl553 said:


> Nessaw I understand your thoughts of IVF and to keep trying because of conceiving naturally. I saw you had an hsg. Any advice on that? I am having one coming up.
> 
> Thanks Kyla! Sorry about the donor issues! Hopefully you find one very soon for when you ovulate. I can't imagine how stressful that would be!
> 
> 2nd so sorry to hear about your anxiety. Sounds like the time off could be needed. How are you feeling?
> 
> Mrs w I'm so sorry for your loss and struggles. Doesn't make sense to me that they would start helping after 3 losses and/or two years. What makes you feel there is an issue? Hope you get the help you need soon! I had thought what slow had said was true, after trying for a year you can be referred ( I'm in the US though but know that is true here as well).
> 
> Pink I hope you are doing better. Understand the frustration. Did you decide to wait awhile or keep going?
> 
> Sorry for AF bush. Best of luck this month! My doctor told me prenatal and 400 mcg of folic acid was a good idea to take. I also heard that you pee most of it out.
> 
> Slow and ladders any testing or news during TWW?
> 
> Aknqtpie good luck!
> 
> Mummy so very sorry for your losses. Best of luck to you
> 
> Brunette how are you feeling?
> 
> Sorry if I missed anyone!
> 
> AFM scheduled hsg for Monday then follow up on the 17th to discuss a plan! AF is slowing so here's to a new cycle ( hopefully a shorter one)! I have heard some get pregnant just after hsg so we will see if that is the case with me.
> I ordered some mineral oil as my RE said some use for lube as it is fertility friendly. We will find out.

Hi there,
Yeah we carried on just try to get my head together a bit. Atopped bleeding eventually so tried a bit harder haha. Got. Really strange few days with like orange jelly discharge but looked it up an its ment to be quite common. I dont chart anything but did have a few days of slippery discharge so hoping that was a good sign. Been poorly for 2 days so just in bed recovering in bed haha. 

Really hoping things go well for you hun xx


And a big congrats to ladders i wish you all the luck and :dust: with thia little bean xx


----------



## KylasBaby

Hey Pink, nice to see you back. Sorry you haven't been feeling well. Hopefully it was just a little bug and you get better quick!

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/4adb22/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart
Nice temp dip. And my opk is pretty damn near positive. So close it's kinda hard to tell. FX I O tomorrow!


----------



## pink_phoenix

KylasBaby said:


> Hey Pink, nice to see you back. Sorry you haven't been feeling well. Hopefully it was just a little bug and you get better quick!
> 
> Nice temp dip. And my opk is pretty damn near positive. So close it's kinda hard to tell. FX I O tomorrow!

Thank you :) 

Will keep my fx's for you and tht u O tomorrow x


----------



## KylasBaby

Thanks pink!


----------



## aknqtpie

Hi ladies.. been kind of MIA the last couple weeks. Just been really busy with work and life. Hopefully I can stay busy the next few weeks. Will be testing on June 16 for sure. I think I am either Oing today.. or I am 1-2dpo... somewhere in there. Still holding out on the waiting 6 cycles before I temp/opk.. as tempting as it is! :)


----------



## pink_phoenix

KylasBaby said:


> Thanks pink!

No probs :thumbup:


----------



## KylasBaby

Ovulation pain confirms the opk and temp dip that I ovulated today! Officially in the TWW!


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Kyla yeah unfortunately I know about the slow weight loss. Sounds like you are eating healthy though ans similar to what they would probably recommend. Yay for weight loss! I started this week. Good luck in TWW! Looks like you had perfect timing with donations. Will you do one today also just in case?

Bush did you buy OPKs for upcoming O?

Thanks pink good luck to you and hope you feel better!


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Oh Kyla can you please change me to unknown test date? I'm not using OPKs this month so god only knows when AF will come and if I will test in time.


----------



## KylasBaby

Buttrfly - I'll change that as soon as I get to work and can get on my iPad to do it. Good luck on the weight loss! I know how tough it is. I'm at the heaviest I've ever been so trying to lose a lot. Sucks it's so slow though. I think my antidepressants had a lot to do with the gain too. 60lbd in 2-3 years. No fun! I'm off them now and eating right so I'm hoping I can lose it. 
No not going to get a donation today. I ovulated about late afternoon yesterday. I wouldn't be able to get a donation until after work today and that's past the high end of time the egg survives. Just crossing my fingers at this point. And praying. Lots of praying :)


----------



## pink_phoenix

Feel worse today than i did yesterday. Tired, red hot and all food ive tried eating either smells funky or tastes funky or both. Really feel like ive been hit by a truck!!!

Good luck to you ladies in the TWW
I have no idea whats going on with me, did finaly take a HPT and it was negative so atleast know my bodys doing what it should 
Hope everyone has a great day 

Xx


----------



## KylasBaby

Aw pink FX you start feeling better soon!

Front page has been updated. Got rid of May as we are in June now. Seems like we will have sometime before anyone starts testing. Ladders and Slow, do you have EDDs for the front page?

To all of us waiting to O or in the TWW...
:dust:


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Let me ask you ladies a personal opinion. RE said not to use opks but this month they are not monitoring ( they will start after this current cycle) I'm worrying a bit about the idea that if I conceive after HSG I would not know exactly when I ovulated and gaging when AF will be here would be difficult. I have had cycles anywhere from 30-49 days at this point. Any thoughts? I don't want to stress but I think either way it's in my personality to do so ;)


----------



## KylasBaby

If you're really worried about being able to pinpoint conception if you do conceive, then use them anyway. Otherwise, early ultrasounds can pretty accurately date a pregnancy so you would be able to find out that way as well. Just make sure to BD every other day or every three or so and you should be covered.


----------



## Soanxious

personally? I would still use opk.. but good luck and what Kyla said is good.. about the bd :D


----------



## aknqtpie

I know what you are talking about when you say it is in your nature to stress about stuff like this. If it makes you feel better to use them.. then use them. If not, then don't use them and try not to overthink it this month (I feel hypocritical saying that). 

Kyla - Yay for O'ing and getting the donor in good time. FX'd for you!!! When are you going to test? I think we are right around the same time.. :)


----------



## KylasBaby

aknqtpie - probably starting in a week lol. I got my BFP last time at 6dpo. I know that's super early and most likely not going to happen again that early, but I'll start then anyway. So 7dpo would be the tenth. Tho not expecting a result for some time. 14 dpo would be on June 17th


----------



## Bushmumma

Buttrfly- I did get some opks, still waiting on some sent to me by Tui and they have not arrived yet... Thinking they could be here late this arvo so I'll check again. Going to start OPK testing either this evening or tomorrow evening, not sure which to do cd11 today and think I should O cd15 what do you suggest? 
I don't want to miss it! And I think that if I catch the timing of O well then I think I'm in for a bloody good chance this cycle. I know I always say it but it feels right :)


----------



## KylasBaby

3dpo

I was so irritable and grumpy today. My boobs feel fuller. They kind of deflated after my loss, but feel fuller now. And I've had diarrhea (sorry tmi) but I had it everyday when I was pregnant. Oh and still lots of cm today. Also had a ton everyday I was pregnant. Fingers crossed! How is everyone else doing?


----------



## KBCupcake

I'm so sorry you're grumpy today Kyla! However your symptoms sound like something good. I too had a lot of CM during my bfp cycle, which was different from my usual. Hoping this is your cycle!!!! :)

Things are ok here. I believe I had my period last week and should be on CD 11.

I've been using OPKs the past several days. Fortunately I kept pictures of OPKs from previous cycles when TTC for personal records. So glad I did. This evening I compared my OPK from yesterday and today. My body and OPKs have been pretty consistent in the past, so judging from my recent OPKs, I'm about 2 days from Oing. I'm so excited yet scared to be doing this again.

Good luck all!


----------



## KylasBaby

Yay KB. FX for a strong O


----------



## Bushmumma

Miss Kyla, sounding promising :) can't wait for test day!!! 

KB- I'm cd12 today and should O on Monday or Tuesday :) looking forward to it as this is my first time using OPK! Be pretty amazing if this is a great month for all!! :dust: to everyone :)


----------



## KylasBaby

We are all gonna get :bfp: this month!


----------



## Bug222

boo my opks were supposed to be delivered today but didn't come :(


----------



## nessaw

Hi girls. Think I've given up this month. Cd 18 and still low on the cbfm. Have been googling low estrogen and fitting the symptoms well-thank you dr google! Guess it takes longer to get back to normal after twin mc. Was thinking that after my first mc in nov I went onton clomid in the jan/feb so that got me oving straight away. maybe next month. Pretty down hearted. Today is the edd of my first mc.


----------



## slowloris

hi all, im back to trying for my 215 rainbow, i guess feb was just not meant to be for me. will be actively ttc again in august. 
gonna go to docs and see if i can get some tests done in the meantime to find out whats up. :coffee:
x


----------



## KylasBaby

message & slow so sorry ladies. FX for your rainbows soon!


----------



## ladders

Really sorry slow


----------



## Bug222

so sorry slow xxx


----------



## 2nd time

I have tested again and again I think I have a line now hoping it progresses and is sticky this time


----------



## Buttrflyl553

So sorry slow.. Thinking of you and hope you get answers soon


----------



## Bushmumma

OPK yesterday was neg today's neg hoping for either tomorrow or Tuesday... 
2nd FXD it's great progression and your take home baby :dust: 
How's everyone doing?


----------



## Soanxious

im in such a foul mood that I want to get drunk later... so tested with IC (10dpo) and its negative.. so im off to buy a bottle of Shiraz and drink it all!!!!!

if not im gonna EXPLODE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KylasBaby

I'm really sorry you've been having a tough time So! But 10dpo is still early. Might still happen.

AFM, feeling kind of queasy/nauseous and having lower back and lower left abdomen pain. Fx it's all good things. I'm still only 5dpo


----------



## 2nd time

To keep you all updated first response this morning def bfp hope this is a lucly month for all of us


----------



## KylasBaby

2nd time said:


> To keep you all updated first response this morning def bfp hope this is a lucly month for all of us

How exciting! Picture?

Ladders, do you have an EDD for the front page?


----------



## 2nd time

Here is a little pic for your opiniins
 



Attached Files:







2014-06-08 08.57.50.jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## 2nd time

Its better irl I just did a green handle ic and got a positive too so thats 8 tests and 4 brands I thinknits real hope its sticky


----------



## slowloris

congrats 2nd. def a pos on the frer x


----------



## Mrs W 11

So sorry ladders :hugs: 

Congrats 2nd time!! Fx it's sticky x

So anx, it's the most stressful, frustrating, emotional, roller coaster of a process isn't it. Enjoy your Shiraz! 

Kylasbaby I hope they are bfp symptoms! 

I'm feeling really down today. I woke up feeling really rough with a bad throat again this morning, I'm sure there's something more wrong, I shouldn't be ill all the time like this. 

Also I haven't had a positive opk yet but had a huge temp rise today, cd15. Really confused, I've never missed my surge before other than last month and this month and I'm wondering why it could be.


----------



## Bug222

looks positive to me 2nd! Congratulations!!!


----------



## KylasBaby

Looks positive 2nd! FX it's sticky. 

I'm feeling so nauseous. Ugh. Not good.


----------



## 2nd time

Just noticed on front page it says I, ttc number one lol if this is sticky it will be numbrer 5


----------



## Soanxious

Mrs W.. yes its all the above you mentioned... :cry:

I have been ill past few days too.. sore throat.. sore chest..tickling cough..headaches..run down..

Maybe you have not had your surge because you are feeling ill? hopefully it will arrive soon x


----------



## nessaw

Congrats 2nd. X


----------



## ladders

Kylas my cautious due date is Feb 5th, just want to get past the 6-7 week stage as that's when I mc last time and I know it won't guarantee anything but will make me feel a bit safer I hope. Can't stop testing still I'm like a woman possessed, hpt today was the same as the control line which iv never had before so I'm keeping fingers crossed 

Congrats 2nd how many dpo are you?


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Congrats 2nd!

Completely understand your feeling ladders! How are you feeling physically?

Hope everyone else is doing well and moving toward their rainbows! Hope everyone is staying sane also...I know it is difficult during these times!

Ladies can you please explain how I would put a link to a journal in my signature? Still planning on making one


----------



## aknqtpie

Congrats 2nd! 

I am about 7dpo.. been starting to feel crampy, but not sure if it is in my head or not. Trying to not overly stress or think about the TWW, and am trying to keep myself busy so I don't start going neurotic.


----------



## KBCupcake

Grats to you 2nd Time! Lovely little line you got. :)

I'm so frustrated with my body lately, I was expecting to have O'd already. I thought my OPKs were getting darker, but only ONE was darker than previous ones. The OPKs I've taken after are all light.

I have no idea when or even if I'll O this cycle. What if I simply have an anovulatory cycle this month? Just ugh. :growlmad:

About a week or 2 after my D&C I had what I think was a period. Heavy-ish red bleeding and cramps for 3 days, followed by 2 or 3 days of brown blood. Very typical for my periods. I never asked my OB so idk what went on, or if that was a period, I just have that to go by. I just want to know what my body is doing! :nope:


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Good luck aknqtpie! Understand the tww feelings

Kbcupcake so sorry for your frustration and all your are going through. I remember my body being wacky after d and c and not getting a full AF until 6 weeks. I did bleed/ spot on and off for 10 days after though. Wish I could shed some light. Your body just may be regulating. I could be wrong but I thought having a period a week or two after is too soon? I would call your doctor with your concerns and see if he/she may have any thoughts or suggestions:hugs:


----------



## aknqtpie

I think the first month or so after my D&C I had some weird stuff go on. Not sure if I had a period or just my body finishing up with what it was doing. I think I had a "period" two weeks after?


----------



## KylasBaby

I bled for about ten days after my D&C then had my period about 3.5 weeks later. And that was only bc I take provera to make me have a period. M now 3 months post op and this is the first cycle that's been normal. It's also only my second cycle in three months. My body was messed up for a couple months.


----------



## Bug222

im 21 days post and STILL spotting... i dread to think what my cycles will end up like. I think im in for a loonnnggg wait to ov!


----------



## aknqtpie

Bug - Post D&C? Has your doctor done a follow up US to make sure there isn't any tissue left? Seems like a long time to spot after a D&C.


----------



## Bug222

after cytotec- i had an u/s a week after and they said they "thought" there was no tissue- just clots left

im beginning to think I may need to get ask for another one to be sure


----------



## Bushmumma

Bug- I hope that you get some answers soon as to why your still bleeding/spotting <3 which ever it is praying that they can assist in getting your body back to normal :hugs:


----------



## KBCupcake

Thanks very much for your input ladies. :D So far I've had a lot of CM (very atypical for me, I'm usually very dry) and my libido has increased. I haven't taken an OPK in a couple days so I will today. If that's negative then forget it, I'll just wait til AF.

Bug -- I would get another U/S. I also took Cytotec and it didn't quite do its job. I had to get a D&C afterwards. The baby only measured around 6w too, I don't understand why it didn't take, but it happens. Hope things go well for you.

edit: So since I felt a little funny with an increased libido and unusual amounts of CM, took an OPK. Lo and behold -- positive!!! SMU. I've also noticed that very familiar dull, achy pain that comes in twinges, in my left side.

https://i58.tinypic.com/20uv15e.jpg

I'm back in the game! I should O tomorrow or the day after. I look forward to being in another TWW very much.


----------



## aknqtpie

Bug - I took the cytotec and it also did not do what it was supposed to. My doctor was not proactive. Make them do another u/s... or ask for a referal for another doctor to do one. You shouldn't be spotting still if everything is gone. I ended up getting a D&C.


----------



## Soanxious

looks positive to me.. BD like crazy!!! :D


----------



## Bushmumma

Cupcake YAY!! For being being back to TTC!!!! Now FXD that egg is caught and this is your rainbow :hugs:


----------



## KBCupcake

Bahaha on it! 

Thanks so much gals!!!! I hope very much this is my rainbow. :hugs:


----------



## slowloris

Lovely pos opk!
in not going them this month as not meant to be ttc. 
but oh has been all over me lately! If it happens around fertile time in not gonna stop him!


----------



## Soanxious

My OH was same with me last cycle.. and I was supposed to wait.. :haha:


----------



## aknqtpie

Woohoo on the positive OPK Cupcake! Go get'em tiger!


----------



## Bug222

thanks ladies!

nice looking OPK cupcake!!! FX'd for you!!!!


----------



## KBCupcake

This thread seems a bit empty lately, how're you all doing??? :)


----------



## Soanxious

Im CD4 at moment on 1st round of soy iso after I didnt get pregnant last cycle...

Hows everyone?


----------



## Bushmumma

I'm still spotting/bleeding it's seeming like a light to med af :( I don't know what's going on. :shrug: 

Waiting waiting waiting waiting always waiting :rofl:


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Good luck this month KB and the rest of the ladies waiting to test. I think we have some testing days coming up?

Bush when is AF due for you?

I did go to the nurtitionist Friday and my diet is completely changed. It's more of a blood sugar diet which I guess I need. Apparently when I'm eating healthy I'm not eating enough carbs with meals and I'm crashing. She is concerned about how this probably affected my last pregnancy and these blood sugar issues could have definitely been part of the miscarriage. It really stinks but what can I do except move forward. Meal planning is a huge part right now. It took me forever to get my meals together for work today and unfortunately.
RE appointment tomorrow for answers..yay!!

How is everyone? Have a great start to the week! Fingers crossed for everyone!


----------



## Soanxious

BM I am not sure why you are bleeding now.. thats strange... as AF not due for a while is she... :( start a thread n see if anyone else has had the same??? xx

Butterfly.. glad you got some answers and hopefully you will be able to keep the sugars controlled now with new diet..

I went and saw a new GP today she was fantastic and gave me new hope and told me I wasnt that old.. lol.. as I was saying I was ancient ttc.. wrote about it all in my journal..

Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## KBCupcake

Thanks Buttrfly.

I'm sorry to hear, I had no idea that kind of thing could even cause a MC. Bushmumma, how frustrating. I've never had a spotting problem so I'm afraid I have no advice :(

Things are ok on my end. Symptom spotting already how ridiculous... I'm barely 3dpo. So far I've had some nausea and vomited on O day. I've also had 3 severe headaches within 2 days, whereas normally they're only once every 2 weeks.

I want to think it's my BFP but truthfully with my first pregnancy, even though I had nausea the day after O, it was much worse and more consistent than it is now. I think I'll just chalk it up to hormones this cycle.

Who knows. :)

Best of luck ladies xxx


----------



## slowloris

Hi all in cycle day 10/11 not really counting! As not trying thus month just if it happens it happens! Ive been poorly this weekend as well. Hopefully feel better tomorow. Just been exhausted and sicky.
if i didn't know better.id think it was pregnancy lol! 
anyway ill probably end up poas by the end of the month, even though.next af.isnt due till.around the 5th of july!


----------



## Soanxious

Loris hope you are feeling better soon.... 

I am due af around 8th July.. so will be testing around 5th if im a good girl.. and 3rd if Im a naughty girl.. as that is OH's birthday and we are supposed to be going out..so I want to know if I can drink or not... Im CD5 today...


----------



## aknqtpie

Hey ladies.. 

I tested on saturday and it was a big BFN... so I am just waiting for AF to start. She should be here tomorrow. If she doesn't show by weds, I will test again. I am going to do OPKs this cycle, that way I can make sure the timing is right. Ended up going out with some friends and OH on sat night, so that was a nice stress reliever! :)


----------



## slowloris

Well i caved and did an opk and hpt this afternoon! Even though im cd11! It doesn't look like ov will be soon. And in not gonna test again unless af is a no show!


----------



## Soanxious

AK glad you got some time out.. Im going out with OH and friends Sat night... I need to destress also...

Loris you may just ov a few days later this cycle hun...


----------



## aknqtpie

It's weird.. the last three cycles I have spotted a few days before AF is to show.. and nothing this cycle so far... and AF is due tomorrow. 

Definitely looking forward to doing OPKs this cycle. Just to make sure I know when I am O'ing. Will have to pack them with me.. I think you are supposed to start doing them CD9/10 .. which is when I will be in the lower 48 around then ... (I'll be all POAS in the airport.. hahahaha). 

The postive side of me not being pregnant this cycle, is that I guess OH and his friends always do a big camping trip to the beach (yes we have beaches in Alaska) over 4th of july weekend.. so it means I can enjoy myself a little more.


----------



## Soanxious

I know alaska has beaches.. but is it cold there?

:)


----------



## aknqtpie

Right now it is cold and rainy.. but the month of may was really warm for us. 

AF just showed :( So put me down for testing July 13.


----------



## Soanxious

Aww sorry :witch: got you! :(

Im testing around 10th myself.. good luck next cycle :D


----------



## aknqtpie

You too!! July is an awesome month (it is when I was born!) lol. Doing OPKs this time, so hopefully it will help me pinpoint when O is.


----------



## Soanxious

I do opk charting and Saliva microscopes :D


----------



## aknqtpie

I temped the last time I TTC'd.. and it stressed me out, because I knew you were supposed to get a certain amount of hours of sleep for it to work right, so I am going to not do it this time. I have never done the saliva thing though.


----------



## Soanxious

This is the Saliva microscope I use... 

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Saliva-Fer...=1401286528&sr=8-4&keywords=saliva+microscope

This was my Ferning.. meaning positive for ovulation... when ovulating you have more sodium that causes the jack frost effect..
 



Attached Files:







ferningmay1.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## aknqtpie

Hmm.. that is interesting! I will have to look into it at some point. I am going to stick with just OPKs for a little bit, and then maybe incorporate temping..


----------



## slowloris

I don't usually ov till around cd15/16 just needed to poas lol!


----------



## nessaw

Hi guys. How's you all? Over here I gave up on the cbfm on cd17 when still low. Bfn on cd25. No af yet on cd28. Who knows!! Good luck.x


----------



## KBCupcake

Hi all. Sorry you're out this month AK. :(

Soanxious that looks pretty neat. I'm thinking I should do that + OPKs instead of temping. Temping really is a lot of work for me. 

I'm 4dpo today. Some very mild nausea here and there, I've had sore bbs a lot. I don't really feel pregnant though. My symptoms are nothing like how they were when I actually was pg. :( I'm so scared to test but I want to. 

Hope everyone is doing ok!


----------



## Soanxious

KB the saliva microscope is awesome in all fairness :)

AS for 4dpo your still only having progesterone whizzing around.. baby wouldnt of implanted yet.. don't worry still plenty more days to come before symptoms would kick in :) You will get your BFP soon x


----------



## Bushmumma

Bleeding has finally stopped!!! Yahhhhoooooo!!!


----------



## Soanxious

yay!!! :dance:


----------



## slowloris

I have ewcm today. Sooo gonna take advantage of it!


----------



## Soanxious

Loris.. get too it!! :dance:


----------



## Bug222

woohoo Bushmumma!

go get em loris!!! :)


----------



## Bushmumma

Thanks darlin, it really is great! How's you?


----------



## KBCupcake

Thanks for your words of encouragement Soanxious.

And to slowloris and bushmumma -- how fab! Happy for you both. :)

I don't have much to report other than I've felt needle-like cramps poking on my left side, which is the side I O'd out of. I'm so nervous, I'm so excited? I don't want to get my hopes up but how can I not?! :( Sure hoping I see some blood today. wahey :D


----------



## Soanxious

FX all will work out well cupcake :)


----------



## Bushmumma

Don't wanna get too excited yet, after all the bleeding I just had I got an extreamly light line in my ic this morning with SMU. All others have been white, I'll keep you updated and FXD it progresses :).


----------



## Bug222

fingers firmly crossed for you Bm!!!!


----------



## Bushmumma

Thanks bug, I'm not seeing things as DH can see it too!! So I'll test again in morning and hope to see a line that I can picture and post it for your squinting pleasures :)


----------



## Soanxious

woo hoo I so hope this is your time :D

I cant wait to see pics.. and a lot of women including myself find SMU much better than FMU :)


----------



## Bushmumma

Yup that's what I reckon it's better... Praying that I see some progress with this one and not a disappearing act.


----------



## Soanxious

Fx hunny!!!!!!!


----------



## slowloris

fx bm!
well i just put a rant in my journal about the docs. have my blood test today. i thought id be having more than just the one.... looks like this is gonna be a long process :(


----------



## Bushmumma

Oh slow I'm sorry darlin <3


----------



## KBCupcake

Holding out hope for you Bushmumma!
Slowloris I just looked at your journal. Sorry this seems to be dragging on for you. :(


----------



## Bug222

:hugs: slowloris

7dpo- really gassy, tired and moody... a great combination lol getting occasional cramps low down. My temp this am totally confused FF- not it says it can't accurately detect ov. I was pretty sporatic with temping so there are lots of blanks and the 23 days of spotting/bleeding didn't help when my cycles were pretty much always 25 days before MC. FF has been telling me AF is due the next day for a week now lol.


----------



## slowloris

Thanks guys. Well me and oh dtd again tonight so deffo ttc again! 
bug as long as you have a good idea when it was. Sometimes itll find it later. I don't temp so cant really help much! X


----------



## aknqtpie

Fx'd BM!! 

AF is slowly fading away.. and I am busy at work trying to get ready to go on vacation. Just thought I would stop in to see how everyone is doing!!


----------



## Bushmumma

Thanks AK I'm very concerned about it considering the bleed I had. I'll test in morning and let you all know :). 

Vacation.... Mind if I ask where?


----------



## lesh07

Hi ladies could I join....We started trying in april 2013 fell pregnant in november 13 but lost it early december. :( We are in our 7th month ttcal and no success so far. We are ttc no6. Test date...28th june. x


----------



## Soanxious

FX lesh x


----------



## Bug222

welcome lesh xx


----------



## aknqtpie

Welcome lesh! 

We are going to Utah to visit OH's family. I've never been there, so looking forward to going to a new place.


----------



## Bushmumma

Ooooooo Utah, being an Aussie saying the word sounds awesome lol.. Hope you have a blast on your vacation/adventure!! :) 


Lesh: welcome!! :hi:


----------



## KBCupcake

Hi lesh, welcome.

Akn, hope you have a nice time. I haven't been to Utah but the wilderness looks rather nice. :)

Not really anything to say today... just minor nausea. I hate to say it but I caved and took a test last night grr. At 7dpo. Obviously nothing was there, I just gave in to temptation....

on a better note, I'm having a nice outing today with my dad and DH since I have a day off. We're going to a mall called the Domain today, so excited :D Just having lunch and doing light shopping. 

Hope everyone is doing fab today :) xo


----------



## Bug222

ank- have a great trip! some of the state parks in Utah look amazing!!! We keep thinking of taking a road trip down there


----------



## Bushmumma

Cupcake: I hope you enjoy your day with light shopping and lunch it's sounds fantastic!!


----------



## KBCupcake

Thank you Bushmumma it was lovely :)

How is everyone today???

I caved in AGAIN and tested with a FRER. I got a very faint positive!!! I was a little surprised but I was thinking I implanted on 5dpo due to twinges and cramps. I took another one this morning (9dpo) and it's just as faint but it's there. I can't even catch it on the camera yet. I'll use another tomorrow. I must have a slow progression.

FX for all of you. :D


----------



## Bug222

Woohoo!! Awesome KBCupcake!!!!


----------



## slowloris

Wow great news cupcake!! IM just heading into tww.... So not much going on atm.


----------



## Soanxious

post pics.. we may be able to tweak it!! :D FX its going to be a dark :bfp:

I just got my pos OPK and Saliva ferning and Temp dip! :wohoo:
 



Attached Files:







23junesaliva.jpg
File size: 17.6 KB
Views: 0









opk23june.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Hi ladies... Sorry haven't been around

Welcome lesh... Sorry for your loss and good luck.

Congrats kb! Look forward to seeing progression.

Bush did you test again?

Sorry for those who AF got and good luck to everyone in the TWW ans leading up to it!
Kyla are you still here? Haven't seen an update and know your testing date passed. Hope all is well.
Actually testing date passed for a few so hope everyone is doing ok and will update soon!

I saw the RE and we came up with a plan. I was officially diagnosed with pcos. We are going to do IUI with femara and trigger shot. Will be monitored the whole month so no OPKs needed. If I don't get AF by the 30th they will do an ultrasound to see if I ovulated and give me medication to bring AF on if needed. Not sure how long my cycle will be this month but I do feel AF symptoms and I'm Ok with it so we can move on. If no AF I will test on the 30th.
This month we were laid back so no OPKs, didn't BD lots when needed. It was nice for a break.


----------



## KBCupcake

Thank you so much gals!! And good luck Soanxious :) I might post it, or just wait til I get a darker line. I haven't taken a test this morning coz I haven't had to pee, uurrgh!

Buttrfly sounds like a rough diagnosis, but glad things are moving forward for you. On another TTC forum I frequent, I've seen quite a few success stories using femara and IUIs. Best of luck!!!


----------



## Soanxious

Thankyou.. gl to you too :D


----------



## KBCupcake

Took a Wondfo with FMU this morning, totally blank. I'm starting to suspect a chemical. I'll take a FRER today, if there's no progression (I'm 10dpo and my period is due tomorrow), I think I can safely assume as much. :(


----------



## Soanxious

Aww I hope not :(


----------



## Bug222

I hope you get a nice line KB *hugs*

AF here for me today :( Hopefully my cycles can now get back to normal now that this first post-MC one is over. My sights are now set on July 18th.. my next test date


----------



## nessaw

Bug sorry about af.
Kb fingers crossed.
Afm cd35 no af bfns no idea what's going on.


----------



## KBCupcake

I'm so sorry Bug and Nessaw. How frustrating for you both. :(

I took another test today and it's very faint, too faint for a FRER at 10dpo for my liking. Not much I can do but hold out and wait to bleed I guess? I don't know, it's a struggle to not be pessimistic. I'll make a doc appointment tomorrow for bloodwork, I have to get a uti sorted anyhow. Hopefully I'm just worrying myself, though I told myself I wouldn't.

It's just that I certainly didn't expect a chemical at all. Especially not straight after a MC. >:/

Hope you all are having a nice day. :) xxxxx


----------



## Bug222

what I thought was af starting has turned into just a little brown spotting all day... hopefully if it is the witch she will actually be here tomorrow and I can get on with things!


----------



## KBCupcake

How many dpo are you Bug? How is everyone today? :)

Seems AF is on time, so I'm indeed having a CP. I already called my OB and have an appointment tomorrow morning. Hopefully this was just a one-off thing.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Sorry cupcake :hugs: maybe your body just wasn't quite ready yet. Fx for next month xx

Bug, could it be ib? How many dpo are you? My cycles were a bit odd after my mmc, I had quite a bit of odd spotting during cycle 2 which was very confusing. Hopefully yours is for a good reason!


----------



## Soanxious

*So sorry Kupcake *


----------



## Bug222

Mrs W 11 said:


> Sorry cupcake :hugs: maybe your body just wasn't quite ready yet. Fx for next month xx
> 
> Bug, could it be ib? How many dpo are you? My cycles were a bit odd after my mmc, I had quite a bit of odd spotting during cycle 2 which was very confusing. Hopefully yours is for a good reason!

I am 12 dpo- tested this am with an IC and BFN... was spotting again this am a little but it has now stopped.

So sorry Cupcake!!! xxx


----------



## ladders

Really sorry to hear that cupcake, hope your okay


----------



## KBCupcake

Thanks gals. All is well on my end. Saw my OB and got my blood drawn. My OB suspected a chemical and said they were common so he isn't worried. He told us to take a break until August so that's what we're doing. He says if I have a third MC they'll do further testing but he thinks I'll be fine.

I'll stick around in the meantime though. I love this thread. Hoping everyone is having a fab Wednesday. :) xxx


----------



## nessaw

Sorry Kb. X


----------



## Soanxious

*Aww sorry cupcake.. maybe when your taking a break it will happen.. happens to lots of couples xxx*


----------



## KBCupcake

Thank you. :hugs: I believe it'll happen when the time is right. How is everyone today? xxxxx


----------



## Soanxious

*Im fed up of my OH...

not going to be ttc next cycle way things are going...but will stay on here.*


----------



## 2nd time

I just remembered I forgot to update here I tested and got bfp hope this is my rainbow I am 7 weeks and 5 days but not 100% on dates as no af between mc and bfp good luck girls


----------



## Buttrflyl553

KB thanks for the hope and support :) so very sorry about your chemicals you seem to have a great attitude about it though and are definitely right that it will happen when it's ready to.

Bug sorry about AF. Good luck this cycle

Nessaw did you ever figure out what was going on? I feel your pain about long cycles not knowing what is going on. Sometimes you just want to move on!

How are you doing mrs w?

Soanxious I'm sorry about struggles with OH. I hope it gets better for you Guys. We are always here for you!

2nd time glad you are still doing well.
How is your rainbow, ladders?

Kyla, come back, we miss you! Hope you are ok!!

AF started for me. I'm going for a baseline ultra sound and blood work today. If all looks good I will start femara tomorrow. Glad to move forward


----------



## KBCupcake

Soanxious I really hope everything is going ok with you. :( xxx

And thanks very much for the support Buttrfly. Here's to hoping the Femara helps! :D

Grats on your bfp 2nd Time!

Where have the regulars in this thread gone? Is everyone alright? :( x


----------



## Soanxious

*I will be ok thanks hun.. had much worse lol... *


----------



## aknqtpie

Hi ladies. Just got back from vacation. Stayed off this site the whole time. It is a pain to update from my phone.

Big hugs cupcake. Hopefully you get your rainbow in August. 

Sorry for those that AF showed up for. 

I am just waiting to O now... I have been using OPKs.. and no smiley yet.. any day though *hopefully*

Kyla.. comeback!!


----------



## KBCupcake

Thanks Akn. Welcome back! :) How was your vacation?


----------



## nessaw

Congrats 2nd time. 
Buttrfly still no idea. Cd40 bfn this morning. Not sure when to go to the gp to get something to kick start it off.


----------



## Soanxious

*Im hoping Kyla is just taking a mini break and will be back with us soon*


----------



## Bug222

congrats 2nd time!!!


----------



## aknqtpie

Vacation was good. Glad to be home though. 

Got a positive OPK this evening. Hoping the timing was good. We BD'd late last night and late wednesday night. Unfortunately OH is out of town until tomorrow night, so we can't BD again until he is back. Still sticking with my plan to test July 13 or 14. We will be camping with his family that weekend.. so that might help me put it off until the 14th.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Glad you had a nice holiday ak! 

Congrats 2nd time.

I'm currently cd3 xx


----------



## slowloris

I am now really trying to not be tempted to test!!! Grrr tww is hard :(


----------



## aknqtpie

Don't do it!!! :) 

I need to go start slowly stocking up on cheap walmart tests.


----------



## Soanxious

*im 6dpo almost 7dpo and not testing for a few days yet.. I have 30 ics and 2 superdrugs and 1 digital.*


----------



## aknqtpie

I have one FRER. Limited tests in the house keep me from obsession for too long. At least the next two weeks will be busy at work and busy on the weekends with camping. We are camping at the beach over 4th of July.. then going on a rafting/kayak trip the following weekend. Super excited! :)


----------



## Soanxious

*Sounds awesome ak 

I start new job tomorrow.. im driving a few hundred miles to rescue doggies *


----------



## slowloris

Wow where are you going soanxious? I have a couple ic.s. I think from tomorow in gonna be forcing myself to pee before i have chance to grab the tests lol


----------



## Soanxious

*Im off to Southampton hun 

im not tempted to test as I dont think I have had a line till around 8 dpo*


----------



## KBCupcake

That sounds like a lot of fun Akn :)
Congrats on your new job Soanxious! I hope you have a great first day of work.

I recently just finished up AF. On 11dpo I had some brown discharge and 12dpo it was a heavy flow. 13 and 14dpo no cramps and a very light flow. I'm stunned because usually I have moderate cramps and a heavy flow on days 1-3 and don't stop bleeding until day 6 or 7. My body must be still adjusting post-MC. I'm just really enjoying not suffering a period for once. :D

I'm excited it ended sooner because I'm hoping I O earlier. My Oing varies month to month. Sooner it happens, the sooner I get my next AF and the sooner I can try again. Woohoo!!

Also question for you all: Do you all usually keep your hips elevated after BDing? I'm not sure if that's the trick that's done it for me. I've only ever gotten pregnant when I keep my hips up. Otherwise it seems everything just spills out. I don't know if it helps or it's just coincidence


----------



## aknqtpie

I don't keep my hips up.. but I will stay laying down for a little bit afterwards. But I have heard that it doesn't increase the odds of getting pregnant? Not sure though if that's true or not.


----------



## Bushmumma

G'day darlin's!! So still no af, I think that my spotting/light bleed may have been it even though it was early. All BFN's but am seeing the start of positive OPK (I think) lol. 

Soanxious, how did I not know about this rescue dog job?? 

Ank so glad your camping was a hit! Our family loves camping :) 

Buttrfly darlin how are you sweetheart??


----------



## Soanxious

*Thanks Cupcake..

BB im starting today!! not had chance to tell u.. will send u snapchats later!!!  xxxx*


----------



## Bushmumma

Eeeek! Have a blast :) I'm on night shift again tonight from 8-8 so I'll he awake when your awake :)


----------



## Bushmumma

Eeeek have a blast! I'm on night shift again from 8-8 so I'm awake when your awake :).


----------



## Buttrflyl553

I know some of you ladies have journals, so maybe you can help? I finally made a journal but can't figure out how to put it in my signature so someone can just click and get to the link. It's probably easier than I'm making it out to be.

Thanks in advance :)


----------



## aknqtpie

Here's a thread that tells you how to do it. https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/forum-help-testing-area/481539-make-text-link.html

Post your link in here too so we can follow! :)


----------



## Bug222

KB- I don't usually keep my hips up. glad AF was kind to you!

BM- ah another fellow night shifter tonight... are you temping? I find I crew up my chart so badly with my nights! 

CD6 for me.. Af still here.. hoping this ins't going to be my normal AF now!


----------



## Bushmumma

I don't temp Bug, it wouldn't work and would give me false readings... I'll stick to my OPKs it's enough to tell me the egg is ready to be caught :). I asked on the other thread but, is a positive OPK today meaning 1dpo or will that be tomorrow? I'm guessing tomorrow but wanna check :)


----------



## Soanxious

*1dpo is day after pos opk 

ooooooooooooooooo good luck.. will send pics later was so busy yesterday!!*


----------



## Bushmumma

I sent pics of puppy's now they have grown :). 
Thanks I did think as much, needed to check though. Let's hope that with the evidence of O and sperm swimming I will see my BFP this cycle.. Best thing is I'm O'ing and was actually waiting for af, thinking that she was yet to come haha. So really seems like only a 2 week cycle! if only it was like this.


I will be testing after af is due on the 14th, so not jumping the gun this cycle unless I feel there is a strong reason :rofl: :haha:


----------



## Mrs W 11

The pos opk is your lh surge and you will ovulate between 12-48 hours after the pos opk. So if you had a pos opk today I'd say you will ovulate either tomorrow (making Friday 1 dpo) or Friday (making Saturday 1 dpo). Hope that makes sense and helps? 

I'm cd6 today. Just waiting to start my opks! Xx


----------



## aknqtpie

This group got quiet. How is everyone doing?


----------



## Bug222

im either 1 or 2 dpo... so now counting the days till I can test! I keep telling myself not to start symptom spotting but im sure in a few days time I will be questioning every little thing!


----------



## aknqtpie

I've actually been fairly good this cycle about not symptom spotting. I tested yesterday AM with an FRER.. and it was a BFN... AF should show sometime between tomorrow and Monday. So just waiting patiently. Praying it doesn't start tomorrow while I am on a rafting trip.


----------



## Bug222

FF gave me my crosshairs- so 3dpo


----------



## aknqtpie

Nice!


----------



## KBCupcake

I'm sorry Akn. :(

I haven't been active much since my CP. My OB told me to wait a couple cycles. I really wanted to try my next cycle, later this month. I've had one period since my CP. I'm in my TWW waiting for AF to start again.

However DH and I BD'd the day before O, haven't done it since. I didn't keep my hips elevated or anything as we weren't trying and from my experience, both times I got pregnant were by keeping my hips elevated so I figured nothing would happen.

Well I'm 3dpo and the all too familiar headaches, painful breasts and nausea have returned. To be frank, the nausea since my CP never really went away for some reason, it's just gotten worse since I O'd. I don't want to say I'm pregnant because I wasn't even trying, but I'm definitely not imagining what I'm feeling.

I'm not excited or happy about this, just worried. And I feel like a right doofus for not using protection. My body probably hasn't recovered and I feel if I'm pregnant it'll end in another CP anyway. I guess I'll find out in a week :(


----------



## nessaw

Hi all am 2dpo. Took a low dose of clomid to get my cycle back on track after a 42 day long one. We dtd every high and peak day so v v v tightly crossing our fingers. Should be testing around the 26th.x


----------



## aknqtpie

Cupcake, if you are.. Hopefully it's a sticky bean. :) 

Started spotting last night.. So AF should show sometime today :-/


----------



## Bug222

sorry ankqtpie :(


----------



## Mrs W 11

Sorry af has arrive ank. 

How are you feeling bug? 

Cupcake if you do get another bfp, I hope it will be a sticky one. Lots of ladies get pregnant the cycle after a cp or a mc so I wouldn't worry too much, if you get a bfp you will be fine. They say you are more fertile after a mc.

Nessaw good luck! I got my peak this morning and we have dtd every high and peak day too and will keep going tomorrow and Tuesday  fingers, toes and everything crossed!!


----------



## Bug222

I'm good! I not really getting my hopes up- something is telling me this isn't my BFP month. No real symptoms other than creamy cm- which isn't unusual for me. Temps seem kind of all over the place.


----------



## Mrs W 11

I hope you are wrong and this is your bp month! I guess it's normal but I also have some months where I'm sure I won't be lucky and other months when I feel really confident xx


----------



## KylasBaby

Hey everyone!

So sorry I just disappeared, but I needed to get away for a while. Life wasn't going so good. But anyway I completely revamped my life. I moved, started a diet and exercise program and lost 30lbs, off my antidepressants! Life is so good now. Not sure if I'm going to TTC again, but I wanted to come back and check in. I'll get to updating the front page soon!

For those of you who are still following this can tell me when you're testing? Also, any BFPs since I've been gone?


----------



## ladders

Wow kyla sounds like you've made some really great changes I'm really pleased for you and I hope your feeling well with them :hugs:


----------



## Bug222

great to hear you are doing much better kyla!!! xxx

im 7dpo.. might test wed but we will see


----------



## Bushmumma

Hi ladies!!! I've been gone as life got very busy and was taking a turn for the worst. DH and I moved our family to the top end of qld and couldn't be happier... Today I was 2 days late and took a test and :BFP: you little ripper :) the line showed before he control did!! Omg I can't believe we done it!! 

How are you beautiful ladies going? Fill me in on what I've missed :::: please:::: xo


----------



## Bug222

yay! bushmomma!!! woohoo!! great news!!!


----------



## aknqtpie

Great news Bushmumma!!


----------



## Bushmumma

Thank you ladies!! :hugs: 
I'm so happy :) 
Are you all doing well? 
I just had to come back and share with you all that helped me and stayed with me through one of the toughest times ever. I am forever grateful for everything. 
Very amazing friendships built on here.


----------



## aknqtpie

I got my BFP about a month ago, so we are about a month apart! :) Super awesome!!! I have my first dr appointment on thursday. Very nervous.. but otherwise things are going good here.


----------



## Bug222

Nothing going on for me, just continuing trying. I'm 8dpo, will prob test on Wed


----------



## Bushmumma

Akn bloody beautiful news, congratulations huni!! Oh it must have been the change in weather lol. You know when I was saying that I think that we needed to be relaxed and stress free? I am sticking by that with full force. 

Bug huni, I'm sorry that your still going.... :hugs: I am praying that this is your month!! FXD it will be. 
I haven't POAS since being on here. I had my ideas when Ovia tracked my previous O and worked with that, I waited for the :witch: and if she came then on to next cycle. This cycle I found I was eating a bit more and tired but wasn't POAS early to be smashed when I seen a neg... So I waited to be 2days late and POAS at 4:30pm low and behold the line popped right up!! No mistaking it, no squinting and practically stole the due from the control line, on and FRER too! 

I hope that you get yours this cycle sweetness!!


----------



## Bug222

Thanks Hun xxx I'm so very happy for you!!!


----------



## Bushmumma

Thank you so very much :hugs: your very welcome! Xo


----------



## Mrs W 11

Congrats bush! 

I'm still ttc too but also being relaxed no not tracking anything this cycle x


----------



## aknqtpie

I agree with being relaxed.. I actually got prego over my birthday weekend :) It either happened the night we went for a drive and christened the backseat of the truck :haha: or the night we all went out for my birthday. Copious amounts of alcohol were involved.. :) 

We decided we are going to stick with the truck story to embarrass our child with when they are old enough :) 

Bug and Mrs W ... keeping my fx'd you get your BFP soon!! :)


----------



## Bushmumma

Mrs W, :hi: darlin!! It's the best way to go, I think our bodies know, it'll happen in no time when it's not what your constantly thinking about. Also I found that relaxing involved waiting for af to arrive and anything short of that was a winner!! :hehe:

Ank I like the truck!! It'll be a great story to tell :). I'm so happy to pop back on and see that some of you are where you want to be :). I'm sorry that some of you are still battling with TTC. Last night I was thinking and I felt guilty about posting my BFP. Then ahead of that thought I was like, does it sound condesending to say I'm sorry? Or to think your words of "wisdom" help? I wish I could do it for you all! If I had the power I would make every deserving and wanting woman pregnant. 

Mrs W and Bug, relaxing is key. It's your path to your BFP. I pray that you will be sharing the news of one in the very near future :hugs: xo


----------



## Bug222

oh hun... you dont need to feel bad about posting your bfp!!! 

i wont be temping next cycle, will likely still use opks since ov seems to really vary and with my schedule leaving it to chance is a sure way to never get my bfp


----------



## ladders

Congrats bushmumma and Aknqtpie that's awesome news I'm really pleased for you both!


----------



## Bushmumma

Thanks south ladders :) 

Bug thank you darlin that helps to know :).


----------



## Shilo

Hello everyone. Not sure how active this thread is but thought I'd join.

I have been TTC for 4 years w/ PCOS. I did my first round of Femara in March/April and got a BFP on April 23rd. I was so excited that it worked on the first round after so many years. It's a long story but the pregnancy was traumatic from the beginning. I ended up having a vanishing twin around 7 weeks and then I miscarried the other at 8w3d on June 6th. I had a natural miscarriage at home. It was the most physically and emotionally painful thing I have ever done.

My tube was blocked with fluid from my miscarriage so I was unable to try again until it was cleared. I was finally given the all clear and did my 2nd round of Femara (1st since miscarriage) in August. I ovulated at CD16 which is the earliest ever for me! I have had 2 natural ovulations in the last 4 years both on CD45. My Femara cycle when I got pregnant, I ovulated on CD22. 

I'm currently 6DPO. I got my BFP at 9DPO last time and had a barely there squinter at 8DPO. I'm hopeful but terrified. I want this so badly. If I were to be pregnant now then I'd be due on June 2nd (I miscarried June 6th) and I would 20 weeks on the dot on my original due date (January 13th). I am dreading that day and hoping to be pregnant before then.

If I don't get a BFP I will be doing Femara again next cycle.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Welcome shilo! So sorry to hear about your loss. I had no idea that tubes could become blocked following miscarriage, I had a mmc in jan and can't get pregnant since. Do you know how it can happen or how common it would be? 
Good luck this cycle! X


----------



## Mrs W 11

Welcome shilo! So sorry to hear about your loss. I had no idea that tubes could become blocked following miscarriage, I had a mmc in jan and can't get pregnant since. Do you know how it can happen or how common it would be? 
Good luck this cycle! X


----------



## Shilo

I honestly have no idea how common it is. I had 7+ ultrasounds while I was pregnant because they couldn't find the pregnancy for a while. Every ultrasound I had, my right tube was dilated. They feared ectopic for a few days because of it. After I miscarried and went in to confirm I passed everything, my right tube was dilated and completely full of fluid. She said she has seen it happen sometimes with miscarriages. I was actually supposed to have an HSG to flush it out and make sure I had no other blockages. When I went in for that she decided to take a look via ultrasound first and my tube had cleared up on its own so we cancelled the HSG. That was about 2 months after my miscarriage.

I'm so sorry for your loss. Hope you get your rainbow baby soon.


----------



## Bushmumma

Welcome shilo :hi: darlin!! 
Sorry for your losses and I hope you get your sticky BFP really soon :). 

Hi ladies how are you all? 
This thread has gotten slow :) hope it picks up ;) xo


----------



## KylasBaby

Hey guys! Yes this thread has gotten slow we will have to fix that. I still need to adjust the front page. Sorry I'm so late with that. I'm currently in Colorado on vacation. I'm visiting a friend and she has a 4 year old daughter so I've been busy playing Auntie. Yesterday I took her to this wildlife sanctuary that let's you hold and play with a baby cub! They had an adorable orange tiger cub ned Milo we played with and got a picture with. They've also had lion, white tiger, wolf and bear cubs! I'm definitely taking her every time I come here (which sadly is usually only once a year). But it was so cool! I'm watching her today as well as my friend has work and her husband has school but I'll try to get everything updates ASAP! Hope you all are doing well :)


----------



## aknqtpie

Welcome shilo! I am sorry for your loss!! This thread does need to pick back up!! :)


----------



## KylasBaby

Ok so I updated the front page as best I could. If anyone else has gotten their BFP let me know and let me know EDDs please. And anyone testing in September!


----------



## Shilo

I will be testing this month... within the next few days. I am 6DPO today. My LP is 11 days so I'll know for sure in the next 5 days or so. Last time I got a BFP at 9DPO.


----------



## Bushmumma

Kyla how wonderful enjoying the sanctuary with a little one, it's the most wonderful experience that's for sure. 

Ank how's you love??


----------



## Bushmumma

Oh Kyla, May 17 is EDD :) thanks darlin


----------



## Bug222

welcome shilo!

im already out for Sept.. so Oct testing for me. one last chance to get a BFP before the first of the MC due dates.


----------



## aknqtpie

I am doing good.. just really tired. How are you?

Kyla - My EDD is April 21


----------



## Bushmumma

I have become the master napper, along with ms! 
I'm so sick it's not funny, not complaining though coz it's better than last time.... I felt nothing! Reckon it's a sign of a sticky :).


----------



## Shilo

Well I got my BFP... I hope this is my take home rainbow baby. Due June 2nd :)


----------



## Bug222

Congrats Shilo!


----------



## Shilo

Thank you! HCG was 12.5 today which is fine considering I'm only 10DPO. Progesterone was 11.5 which is a little low. If it's not better at my repeat labs then they'll up my supplements. Instead of a 48 hour difference, it'll be 72. I'm going back for my next beta on Monday because they're closed for the weekend.


----------



## KylasBaby

Congrats Shilo! FX for a sticky bean!!

Bush, what is your EDD?

Updated the front page. Finally! Sorry for the delay. Was so busy on my vacation. Now it's over. And I am sad :(. But life goes on. Who else is testing in October?


----------



## KylasBaby

So I've got a question for you all. Well not really a question, but I need some advice if ya'll could be so kind :)

So I'm supposed to start trying again next month. Started my supplements and everything at the beginning of this month and temping and everything to take a month to prepare. As my luck would have it, since I've been single for ten months now, I just started dating someone. And she is, so far, wonderful! She's 8 years older than me and seems to be over most of the typical crap I find in girls around my own age. Which is why I've been single so long. Can't stand it! Anyway, I've told her all about my loss and how I feel the pull to have a child even more now e socially with my due date was to be next month. She told me to do what my heart tells me and either way it wouldn't make her stop seeing me. 

I guess a few years ago she was dating someone who found out she was pregnant while they were dating and she stayed with her and raised the girl until she was 2 or 3 and the mother took her and moved away. So she's done this all before. 

But I'm torn. Obviously I don't want to put her in that kind of situation again. But I also don't want to give up on the idea of trying next month because I've only just started seeing her and don't want to out things on hold for a relationship that may never happen. Or for is to only last a cpl months and that's it. But I also don't want to try and get pregnant and it to be the reason she leaves even though she said it wouldn't be. 

I'm just super confused. I can't even describe the need to try next month.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Aww kylasbaby, such a tricky decision and one only you can make. Do you eventually want to settle down with someone and have a family together? I guess you are happy to go it alone as you are ttc alone, but I mean in an ideal world, what is your dream? 

If it was me, because you are only 25 I'd focus on getting to know the girl you are dating and give the relationship a chance. In early pregnancy you can feel really rough, sick, exhausted, hormonal, moody spotty etc (as you might know from your mc pregnancy). In later pregnancy I personally felt very vulnerable, emotional, impatient etc. and life with a newborn is wonderful and amazing but really hard work. I just think all of this would put a huge strain on a new relationship and those first six months are usually the honeymoon period where you have the most amazing time together and if you were pregnant you wouldn't be able to enjoy it in the same way if you see what I mean? 

I reckon you've got a better chance of your relationship lasting and having a baby together in a supportive, loving relationship if you wait a while. But also, there is never a right time and if you really really want to for it then do! It might take a few months to get pregnant anyway this time you never know (hopefully it won't though) 

Good luck, congrats on your new partner and keep us posted on what you decide!!


----------



## aknqtpie

What Mrs. W said.. I think I said something similar in your journal :)


----------



## KylasBaby

I definitely agree with you both. I had actually decided I was going to wait and then she told me I should still do it.....so I'm considering options again. With my next cycle I won't be ovulating until the mid to end of the month so I have time to think.


----------

